# OFFICIAL: Tsunami thread.



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Show us your Tsunami's !!!!!

I'll start...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Dagaz Bund Tsunami










Tsunami Sub UDT Stealth w/ bone frog caseback









L
Tsunami Sub UDT










Tsunami and Dagaz Mosh


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm gonna love this thread. Cajun, love the one pictured below. This is the closest I've seen to the one I ordered from Jake. Only difference is I will have the Classic dial.

Bring 'em out guys.


cajun1970 said:


>


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I also have had the following Tsunami/Dagaz Zero watches in the portfolio

A part of me is sad that I have to let some of the collectibles go.....










AND


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

This and my smp are permanently staying with me. I love it.

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

I was foolish enough to let this one go to another WUS member :-(

To top it off, the fella I sold this to didn't even bother leaving me any feedback :roll:


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Slant said:


> I was foolish enough to let this one go to another WUS member :-(
> 
> To top it off, the fella I sold this to didn't even bother leaving me any feedback :roll:


You let go of a bone frog!!! Man.... This should be a keeper in anyone's collection.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ordered both of my Tsunamis September of last year. I have owned up to 4 at one time (an orange and silver sunburst dial), but these are my original 2 keepers.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> You let go of a bone frog!!! Man.... This should be a keeper in anyone's collection.


Yeah, what can I say... By the way, I also let go of an 03 MCS 4 years back. Flame away Zenrag, flame away o|


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Slant said:


> Yeah, what can I say... By the way, I also let go of an 03 MCS 4 years back. Flame away Zenrag, flame away o|


No flame... I just don't know what to say.... other than stating I am really looking forwarding to Jake's take on the 6105.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

My DLC. I didn't know the II would be based on the 6105. Looking forward to it.


----------



## DaveOBrien (Feb 19, 2006)

This was a catch and release, the smoked crystal didn't thrill me because it dimmed the lume, but I have a classic on order which is what I wanted anyway. But the snowflake was very cool and I will have a Dagaz snowflake in the future.








By daveobrien at 2012-04-05


----------



## drkay (Aug 8, 2011)

The Tsunami is one of my favorite watches.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

with NOS Tropic strap.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

There's my 100% classic.

I got in on this recent batch.. ordered a silver sunburst with black classic hands.. stealth insert and triple grip bezel. everything brushed. oh and the knurled Fuller crown. I'm excited.. the only problem is holding on to the remainder of the funds lol.. gotta stay away from the sales forum....


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

My stealth classic . . .









. . . And my Bad Blue Stealth . . .









--- from my iPad


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Nice ones Brat! My silver will look just like yours, please don't get mad at me lol.

edit:

oh and if Jake makes a 6105 homage.. I'll jump all over it. I keep reading people talk about a Tsunami II based on a 6105 but I've never seen Jake mention it.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

defendnola said:


> ...I keep reading people talk about a Tsunami II based on a 6105 but I've never seen Jake mention it.


Jake the man himself did mention the T2 will be a 6105 homage on SCWF. See his post here: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,27219.msg162226.html#msg162226

I can't wait for this one to show up


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

wow! I'm in for this one!


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Just got here today.


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Nice ones Brat! My silver will look just like yours, please don't get mad at me lol.


No worries 

And I'm definitely in for a T II. Hope there's a froggy version available.

--- from my iPad


----------



## graymadder (Jul 19, 2010)

The Tsunami is a great watch. Worth every penny.
It keeps excellent time too.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

graymadder said:


> The Tsunami is a great watch. Worth every penny.
> It keeps excellent time too.
> 
> View attachment 715232


Jake does a great job regulating the movements before shipping the watches...


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I sold this one to a friend because he wasn't happy with his PVD Classic. 








I missed it more than I thought I would so I replaced it with this. Not the same but pretty cool on it's own.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the very kind words, fellas...It's sweet being on vacation, but still, I can hardly wait to get back in the shop in June, puttin' together the next round. |>


----------



## atlarson (Dec 3, 2011)

Great thread! I'm late to the party -- been away from the forum for a while. Here's mine. I wear it everyday: formal or casual and it's fantastic. The regulation is amazing: in the past month, I've just now edged a minute fast.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the party... Not too late! We need to keep this thread going. Where's the Tsunami II? Looking forward to the new Jake creation


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Are there any YouTube videos of the Tsunami?

Lawrence


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

How do I get one? Are pre orders closed? I checked 10watches but didn't see anything about the T2. Did I miss it?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

aesdc said:


> How do I get one? Are pre orders closed? I checked 10watches but didn't see anything about the T2. Did I miss it?


you haven't missed out on the 6105/T2 (due out later this yr), but you may have missed out on the latest round of Tsunami.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, i'll play

some more bone-frog action-










the original "Caribbean Special"-


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's some display's of 6105 action to provide some tasty pre-flavour of the XW reincarnation.



















And a Little Tsunami Dagaz Zero 6r15 Action:


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Regarding the 6105, is it true that the lug width is 18mm?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

ky70 said:


> Regarding the 6105, is it true that the lug width is 18mm?


Actually it is 19 mm


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Actually it is 19 mm


We're gonna go with 20mm...19 makes it a PITA to find good straps.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake B said:


> We're gonna go with 20mm...19 makes it a PITA to find good straps.


Yes, I certainly agree, Jake. To fit good straps on, I had to file them down.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jake B said:


> We're gonna go with 20mm


That's better...I think I can do a 20mm. Any thoughts on a bracelet for the "T2"?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Great pieces here in this thread. |>

Last Monday I purchased a Dagaz Zero II Black Stealth Sea Explorer from a forum member, it should be arriving this Friday. I can't wait to see it in person, I love the looks of the case / bezel / dial combination. I'll post up some pics this weekend.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

Dagaz Zero II Black Stealth just landed, really like it!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dave, looks awesome! I'd put that baby on Isofrane or a flat vent.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

cajun1970 said:


> Dave, looks awesome! I'd put that baby on Isofrane or a flat vent.


Thanks!

Great minds think alike!....LOL Flat vent was inbound and arrived yesterday 










I tried the Iso but prefer the taper on this one


----------



## watchhound00 (May 23, 2012)

Amazing Thread......


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave T said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Great minds think alike!....LOL Flat vent was inbound and arrived yesterday
> 
> ...


That looks great Dave. I hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dave - yep that flat vent is the ticket for sure! Enjoy!


----------



## watchhound00 (May 23, 2012)

Man, I need to buy one of these. Just awesome.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's mine, classic with custom red tipped second hand.










Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## graymadder (Jul 19, 2010)

You can't go wrong with this watch. Goes well with so many different straps.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I'll take some pictures and add some tomorrow. I've got mine on a super thick Italian rubber strap with a Panerai style Pre-V buckle.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's my new to me Tsunami, have had it for about two weeks now and it hasn't left my wrist very often since I received it. I would like to thank Erik "Raoul Duke" for the peer pressure to buy one in conversations we've had lol. I'm kicking myself for not taking the plunge awhile ago. On a side note, was just throwing out there that I hope the Tsunami 2 has applied markers just like the 6105, they are my favorite!!












A Tsunami and a Hurricane!! LOL


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

looks great, bro :-!


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you sir, my only nit pick is I wish this had the black hands instead of silver, but I like the meatball second hand so I probably wont change them. I don't believe I have seen the meatball in black before


----------



## Antoine1966 (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's my Tsunami Classic..absolutely loving it


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

I've had a Classic for almost a year now. What a great watch! Not only is the fit and finish fantastic but it keeps incredibly accurate time. I won't name names, but some very well regarded mechanical watches are not well regulated out of the factory. Jake really does a great job with this -- such an important consideration that some other watchmakers disregard.

John


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Antoine1966 said:


> Here's my Tsunami Classic..absolutely loving it


Where's the pic, bro???


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Tsunami owners! I have a question, I have seen at least a few Tsunamis which appear to have the bracelet links reversed? Meaning the tapered end of the links heading away from the watch head. Does anyone know why? Here is a pic displaying what I am talking about. Not sure why the owner would do this considering the link closest to the case is facing the proper direction?


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Tsunami owners! I have a question, I have seen at least a few Tsunamis which appear to have the bracelet links reversed? Meaning the tapered end of the links heading away from the watch head. Does anyone know why? Here is a pic displaying what I am talking about. Not sure why the owner would do this considering the link closest to the case is facing the proper direction?
> 
> View attachment 731616


It was probably built that way. Mine is like that too. From what I can tell while wearing it the bracelet meshes more evenly with the endlinks and adds a bit more complexity. I have always noticed that in pictures as well.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Torrid said:


> It was probably built that way. Mine is like that too. From what I can tell while wearing it the bracelet meshes more evenly with the endlinks and adds a bit more complexity. I have always noticed that in pictures as well.


The bracelet is done that way to designate waves, like a Tsunami.

Cheers!

t


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Um....not sure if serious. I've seen a few with the bracelet links like this, however most I've seen the links tapered end flow toward the watch case. Why would the link nearest to the case face one way, while the rest face another? Here is another where the tapered end of the bracelet links all face towards the watch case. Hmmm.....









Look at Pro Divers bracelet:




Pro Diver said:


>


Look at Cajuns:


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Um....not sure if serious. I've seen a few with the bracelet links like this, however most I've seen the links tapered end flow toward the watch case. Why would the link nearest to the case face one way, while the rest face another? Here is another where the tapered end of the bracelet links all face towards the watch case. Hmmm.....
> 
> View attachment 731830


Just contact Jake to find out, but the angling of the links has to do with ocean waves. He can be reached at:

Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Cheers!

T


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Um....not sure if serious. I've seen a few with the bracelet links like this, however most I've seen the links tapered end flow toward the watch case. Why would the link nearest to the case face one way, while the rest face another? Here is another where the tapered end of the bracelet links all face towards the watch


From what I've read from a couple of folks, the bracelet can be flipped if you prefer the links to lay with the links facing differently. Several folks have flipped their bracelet around (attaching the part that generally attaches to the clasp to the case and vice versa).


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

ky70 said:


> From what I've read from a couple of folks, the bracelet can be flipped if you prefer the links to lay with the links facing differently. Several folks have flipped their bracelet around (attaching the part that generally attaches to the clasp to the case and vice versa).


Interesting! The bracelet is very unique, especially with the ability to flip the "wave" links direction. From what I've read the Tsunami is much more than just a watch, and is held in high regard by it's owners. Congratulations to all of you on your ownership, and I hope to post pics of my own Tsunami in the weeks ahead. In the meantime more pics please!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Just paid the deposit on a silver sunburst Tsunami! Hopefully it will be here in time for my birthday July 18! Can't wait! Obviously posting pics will be my first order of business....


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Just paid the deposit on a silver sunburst Tsunami! Hopefully it will be here in time for my birthday July 18! Can't wait! Obviously posting pics will be my first order of business....


I paid my remaning 50% today as well. Silver sunburst with 6105 hands. Congrats to you!


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Interesting! The bracelet is very unique, especially with the ability to flip the "wave" links direction. From what I've read the Tsunami is much more than just a watch, and is held in high regard by it's owners. Congratulations to all of you on your ownership, and I hope to post pics of my own Tsunami in the weeks ahead. In the meantime more pics please!


Definitely. I haven't had mine off since I received it. It has been a few months now. I actually sold my Monster that I wore for two years straight because it wasn't receiving wrist time. The only time my Tsunami is off is for strap changes.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Torrid said:


> Definitely. I haven't had mine off since I received it. It has been a few months now. I actually sold my Monster that I wore for two years straight because it wasn't receiving wrist time. The only time my Tsunami is off is for strap changes.


I've had the same problem, the orange color on mine is just too beautiful and it's just so damn comfortable. If Jake puts up an orange UDT model on his website I'll have a hard time not buying it.


----------



## atlarson (Dec 3, 2011)

Torrid said:


> Definitely. I haven't had mine off since I received it. It has been a few months now. I actually sold my Monster that I wore for two years straight because it wasn't receiving wrist time. The only time my Tsunami is off is for strap changes.


Add me as having the same problem. This is my daily watch that gets lots of compliments. I'll again add what I said above and what's been noted elsewhere in this thread: Jake regulates his T's "to a T". Mine picks up roughly a second every two days, which is amazing. I'm going to have to get rid of a 6309 mod I picked up because I never wear it and I'm keeping my 007 as a banger,but otherwise "ten watches" has become "the watch" for me.

Hey, Torrid, would love to see more pictures of yours. I recall a very nice setup with stealth insert that gave yours a unique look. Was thinking of leaning in that direction when I can scrape together money for a TII. Would love to hear more on yours.


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just ordered one of the orange dial Tsunamis from Dagaz... Looking forward to the UDT becoming available so I can buy one as well.

gman54


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone else have interest in a 24 Hour Hacking Tsunami UDT?

I sent an email to Jake to see if he has interest in making a Tsunami UDT with 24 hour GMT function for me. Obviously the movement has to be modified to make the GMT function. I'm not sure if that's possible; however, it seems plausible to me. I've not found any reference to modified NE15 (6R15) movements for the GMT function. However I did find a few threads related to converting 6309's to perform as a GMT that hack. Granted two used a 6117 movement.

6309 movement was converted to a hacking GMT: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php?topic=432.0
6117 movement into a 6309: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-gmt-6309-729a-6117-project-481561.html
6117 movement into 6105: Seiko with GMT


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

gman54 said:


> Anyone else have interest in a 24 Hour Hacking Tsunami UDT?


That would be interesting. Personally though, the 12 hour GMT bezels are my prefered way to track a second timezone.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

defendnola said:


> I paid my remaning 50% today as well. Silver sunburst with 6105 hands. Congrats to you!


I was having a difficult time deciding on the second hand. I went with the classic black SKX-XW hour and minute hand, and was set on the circle square second hand, but it's out of stock. Ultimately decided on the classic black SKX-XW second hand as well. While not too unique on WUS, I'm sure I'll never see another in person.

Defendnola, any idea as to when you are expecting yours?


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

atlarson said:


> Add me as having the same
> problem. This is my daily watch that gets lots of compliments. I'll again add what I said above and what's been noted elsewhere in this thread: Jake regulates his T's "to a T". Mine picks up roughly a second every two days, which is amazing. I'm going to have to get rid of a 6309 mod I picked up because I never wear it and I'm keeping my 007 as a banger,but otherwise "ten watches" has become "the watch" for me.
> 
> Hey, Torrid, would love to see more pictures of yours. I recall a very nice setup with stealth insert that gave yours a unique look. Was thinking of leaning in that direction when I can scrape together money for a TII. Would love to hear more on yours.


Mine unfortunately isn't quite as tight on accuracy. It was when I first got it, but drifted a bit when it settled. It was -2 a day for the first couple of weeks, but has settled in a -8 seconds a day. I thought about regulating it, but it hasn't bothered me enough to open the caseback. I just set it 4 minutes ahead and reset it at the beginning of the month.

The bezel has the stealth insert and it is very glossy. At extreme angles the bezel just looks black. I've also modified a 24mm Bonetto Cinturini 317 to fit so even at the thinnest point the strap is still 22mm like the bracelet. I then replaced the stock CB buckle with a pre-v Strap Culture buckle. I'll have to take some new pictures with the strap, but I have included some of my older photos.


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm planning on ordering as close to a classic tsunami from jake as he can make. I'm wondering though, which is nicer, the 2 tier bezel or the 3 tier bezel? How tall is the 3 tire bezel and how does it affect the look of the watch?


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Have set Jake 3 e-mails since April 19th asking when I can pay the remaining 50% on the Classic Tsunami, have not heard from him.

Lawrence


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

lsettle said:


> Have set Jake 3 e-mails since April 19th asking when I can pay the remaining 50% on the Classic Tsunami, have not heard from him.
> 
> Lawrence


He was away on vacation for a while in Canada (from HK). He is probably busy (being a one man outfit, he designs, assembles, calibrates mov'ts, and then ships the watches all by himself). I would wait about 2 weeks after the last email to send another....


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Zenrag- Really looking forward in receiving my Classic Tsunami, been waiting since early April. The wait will be worth it!!!


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

ky70 said:


> That would be interesting. Personally though, the 12 hour GMT bezels are my preferred way to track a second timezone.


My orange Tsunami will have a 12 hour GMT bezel insert... It'll be my first. All my GMT's are 24 hour. I travel worldwide on a consistent basis and use the 24 hour GMT quite a bit. The 12 hour GMT certainly is useful for most travels and has less chance of developing a problem.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok I am playing...
The picture is from the Creator himself ! ;-)


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I pulled the bracelet apart and put threadlocker on all the screws for security. I rearranged a couple links to get them going in the same direction.


----------



## atlarson (Dec 3, 2011)

Torrid said:


> The bezel has the stealth insert and it is very glossy. At extreme angles the bezel just looks black. I've also modified a 24mm Bonetto Cinturini 317 to fit so even at the thinnest point the strap is still 22mm like the bracelet. I then replaced the stock CB buckle with a pre-v Strap Culture buckle. I'll have to take some new pictures with the strap, but I have included some of my older photos.


Thanks, Torrid. I really like the way the domed crystal and stealth insert mold into each other on your photos. A very unique piece, IMHO. I'm jealous.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Argh, I'd love to own a classic Tsunami. But as always, I'm too late to the party. Enjoy yours guys. 

I'll be sulking in the shadows, coveting your fine Tsunamis.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Ottovonn said:


> Argh, I'd love to own a classic Tsunami. But as always, I'm too late to the party. Enjoy yours guys.
> 
> I'll be sulking in the shadows, coveting your fine Tsunamis.


If it makes you feel any better, I've been thinking of buying a Marinemaster for a while now, yet still do not own one.

What is wrong with me? I know I won't regret it if I pull the trigger.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

@ Torrid

Nothing wrong with that. You just own some really nice pieces so you haven't felt that urge to splurge on another piece.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Ottovonn said:


> Argh, I'd love to own a classic Tsunami. But as always, I'm too late to the party. Enjoy yours guys.
> 
> I'll be sulking in the shadows, coveting your fine Tsunamis.


Well that might be somewhat true, the main thing is the price. I'm trying to convince myself that the MM 300 is 5 times the watch that the Tsunami is. I know I would be thoroughly happy with it with my only gripe being that it does not have a sapphire crystal. The only thing I'm not 100% thrilled with on the Tsunami is the design of the divers extension. It limits the use of the micro adjust. The design of it is still much better than the weird half link sized one that most Seiko divers have. I had the MM clasp on a watch I no longer own and I loved it.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

The two links closest to the case go the opposite way so that the bracelet hugs the wrist better as it wraps around the edge of your wrist. I tried both ways with the links, and found it sits better on the wrist and flows into the endlink better the way it comes from Jake. If they are all going the same way the link near the end link sticks up too far off my wrist and looks awkward next to the endlink. I just prefer it that way, some of you guys might like them all going the same way.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

nugget40 said:


> The two links closest to the case go the opposite way so that the bracelet hugs the wrist better as it wraps around the edge of your wrist. I tried both ways with the links, and found it sits better on the wrist and flows into the endlink better the way it comes from Jake. If they are all going the same way the link near the end link sticks up too far off my wrist and looks awkward next to the endlink. I just prefer it that way, some of you guys might like them all going the same way.


It really does flow better with the first link backwards. I ended up switching it back because something just didn't look right on the wrist from certain angles.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Just got a few pics of my completed Tsunami.


















Pretty excited


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Torrid said:


> Well that might be somewhat true, the main thing is the price. I'm trying to convince myself that the MM 300 is 5 times the watch that the Tsunami is. I know I would be thoroughly happy with it with my only gripe being that it does not have a sapphire crystal. The only thing I'm not 100% thrilled with on the Tsunami is the design of the divers extension. It limits the use of the micro adjust. The design of it is still much better than the weird half link sized one that most Seiko divers have. I had the MM clasp on a watch I no longer own and I loved it.


It's never linear. The MM300 is probably twice the watch the Tsunami is at 5x the price. You won't find a watch that's 5x the Tsunami for 5x the price.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

dmckean44 said:


> It's never linear. The MM300 is probably twice the watch the Tsunami is at 5x the price. You won't find a watch that's 5x the Tsunami for 5x the price.


True. To be honest I think I am trying to talk myself out of it to save my wallet. I know it's not if I will buy one, it is a matter of when.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

defendnola said:


> Just got a few pics of my completed Tsunami.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! What is the dial made of? Very cool.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

defendnola...Really like that silver dial. And good combo with those hands, triple bezel and crown edge.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Torrid said:


> That looks great! What is the dial made of? Very cool.


Good question, I have no idea.



tako_watch said:


> defendnola...Really like that silver dial. And good combo with those hands, triple bezel and crown edge.


Thanks, I love it.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

defendnola said:


> Just got a few pics of my completed Tsunami.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a soft spot for the 6105 style hands :-!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

defendnola said:


> Just got a few pics of my completed Tsunami. Pretty excited


Nicely done!! That is a good looking watch. Take plenty of pic when you get it. Love the 6105 hands (that was my choice too).


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Just wanted to say mirror what everyone's already said about your incoming piece, Defendnola: it's a work of art. The hands, silver sunburst dial, every element of the piece complements one another.


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

5 days and I'll get to wear my new Tsunami and I'll break it in at Baloy Beach Subic Bay for an entire month! :-D

Cheers, GMAN54


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

::SHAMELESS POSTING OF PIX ALERT::

6105 hands are the isht


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Balance paid!!!

Mine will be: 
1) Brushed/polished case
2) Classic black dial
3) 6105 hands (oh yeah)
4) Triple grip bezel (yes!!)
5) 12 HR GMT bezel insert (nice!)
6) Tech polished crown


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

My Classic Tsunami is paid in full !!!!

Lawrence


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

i took lunch today out on New Castle Island, NH. Ft. Stark is a great spot and it was a stunning day- low 70's, 10 knot breeze off the water

shot a few of the UDT on a 3" gun battery (the last in use by the end of WWII). pretty cool spot as you'll see..




























here's the location-


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I made my final payment on a Classic with the Sumo crown a couple of days ago. Can't wait...


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Torrid said:


> It really does flow better with the first link backwards. I ended up switching it back because something just didn't look right on the wrist from certain angles.


Torrid, the way you switched the links to me looks backward. Have you tried switching the links so the tapered ends face toward the watch case? It may resolve the issues you described.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Torrid, the way you switched the links to me looks backward. Have you tried switching the links so the tapered ends face toward the watch case? It may resolve the issues you described.


I thought about it, but after switching it back I like how the first two links mesh before it transitions into the wave pattern. It just seems to flow well around the wrist.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

UDT paid for. Now the wait begins!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Found a Dagaz Zero II Sea Explorer now incoming, can't wait!


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

After a couple of months searching for a custom Tsunami, I finally sourced one from a forum member that put his up for sale 2 weeks ago. I was lucky enough to be able to pull the trigger and that he was willing to ship to Canada. I was too late to get on the list from Jake and was told that he didn't have time to do any more custom T's. 

Just received mine today and threw it on a NATO. Please excuse the poor cell phone pic.

This watch is awesome! I can finally join the Tsunami club! :-d


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Yellow_Wire said:


> After a couple of months searching for a custom Tsunami, I finally sourced one from a forum member that put his up for sale 2 weeks ago. I was lucky enough to be able to pull the trigger and that he was willing to ship to Canada. I was too late to get on the list from Jake and was told that he didn't have time to do any more custom T's.
> 
> Just received mine today and threw it on a NATO. Please excuse the poor cell phone pic.
> 
> This watch is awesome! I can finally join the Tsunami club! :-d


Wow, never saw that Tsunami in a picture before. Very cool, and original to boot!


----------



## markrichardsonno9 (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Jake since he got back from vacation ?
I know he has a mountain of emails to get through and I didn't want to hassle him but the wait is killing me o|


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Wow, never saw that Tsunami in a picture before. Very cool, and original to boot!


Thanks for the kind words! Your incoming custom Tsunami is a beauty! I love the 6105 hands! :-!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

markrichardsonno9 said:


> Has anyone heard from Jake since he got back from vacation ?
> I know he has a mountain of emails to get through and I didn't want to hassle him but the wait is killing me o|


i talked to him last nite on Skype. he's up to his eyeballs in orders ;-)

be patient, he'll get to you


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> After a couple of months searching for a custom Tsunami, I finally sourced one from a forum member that put his up for sale 2 weeks ago. I was lucky enough to be able to pull the trigger and that he was willing to ship to Canada. I was too late to get on the list from Jake and was told that he didn't have time to do any more custom T's.
> 
> Just received mine today and threw it on a NATO. Please excuse the poor cell phone pic.
> 
> This watch is awesome! I can finally join the Tsunami club! :-d


congrats :-! the AutoDive handset with the Soxa dial is such a winning combo!


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> congrats :-! the AutoDive handset with the Soxa dial is such a winning combo!


Thank you but you own the best one out there....the Bone Frog Tsunami!

I drool every time I see pics of it! :-d


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Thank you but you own the best one out there....the Bone Frog Tsunami!
> 
> I drool every time I see pics of it! :-d


Agreed. RDs Bone Frog T is mouth watering


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

are we allowed to post .... here? :-d











BTW- that's the landing gear on a F-14D, the last plane my Uncle "Hot Dog" flew :-!


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Raoul Duke said:


> are we allowed to post .... here? :-d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curse you....o| that is beyond sick as I noted in the other furum. Time for you to posistion that sucker on the west coast for a bit...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL i just noticed the s/w blocks the word "p0rn"


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

markrichardsonno9 said:


> Has anyone heard from Jake since he got back from vacation ?
> I know he has a mountain of emails to get through and I didn't want to hassle him but the wait is killing me o|


Hey Mark,

I sent an email about a week ago and you are correct, he is very busy.
He was a bit sarcastic so I won't try that again.
He is just cranking the watches out so best to just let him do his thing.

Bill


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Just landed today and I am VERY happy!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

My Tsunami came in today:










That dial will blind ya! Put it on the iso as I didn't feel like adjusting the bracelet yet.. remember guys.. loctite those bracelet screws. I love the watch.. Jake's the man. More pics soon.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Just landed today and I am VERY happy!
> 
> View attachment 744218


Thatsa very NICE!

Mine saiza hello:


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

big congrats to the both of you! can't wait to see more in the coming days :-!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I really want to see what comes out of the next tsunami's! Isn't the lug size on the 6105 case 20mm? If so will it be modded to 22mm instead? 20mm seems smaller than I'd prefer :/


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I really want to see what comes out of the next tsunami's! Isn't the lug size on the 6105 case 20mm? If so will it be modded to 22mm instead? 20mm seems smaller than I'd prefer :/


I somehow think 20 mm is what Jake will go with. Most of the traditional Seikos were 19mm, including the 6105. Even today most of their high end watches are 20mm like the sumo and the 300 mm. Even the Spork is 20 mm. So if this to be a tribute watch to the Seiko 6105 then I'd bet it will be 20 mm.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

defendnola said:


> My Tsunami came in today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a screw back out. I took the whole bracelet apart and loctited everything. Definitely make sure to follow this advice. I just ordered another Bonetto Cinturini 285 which looks like a hybrid between a Seiko flat wave and the later wave strap made out of Italian rubber. Nothing says summer like a diver on a rubber strap.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I really want to see what comes out of the next tsunami's! Isn't the lug size on the 6105 case 20mm? If so will it be modded to 22mm instead? 20mm seems smaller than I'd prefer :/


The Monster bracelet might be an option if you want it to wear bigger.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> I somehow think 20 mm is what Jake will go with. Most of the traditional Seikos were 19mm, including the 6105. Even today most of their high end watches are 20mm like the sumo and the 300 mm. Even the Spork is 20 mm. So if this to be a tribute watch to the Seiko 6105 then I'd bet it will be 20 mm.


yup, the T2 will be 20mm instead of 19mm because it's too difficult to source 19mm straps and bracelets


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I had a bit of dementia again. I was going through the OFFICIAL Tsunami thread and Jake states it there himself.



Raoul Duke said:


> yup, the T2 will be 20mm instead of 19mm because it's too difficult to source 19mm straps and bracelets


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

defendnola said:


> My Tsunami came in today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I missed your listing for this on the sales forum by about half hour.......bummer. I have been trying to get my hands on a silver sunburst for some time now and you chose every option that I would have except I would have chosen the classic case finish and not satin, but that really wouldn't have mattered to me. Oh well congrats to the lucky son of a gun that will be sporting this piece!!!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Torrid said:


> I had a screw back out. I took the whole bracelet apart and loctited everything. Definitely make sure to follow this advice. I just ordered another Bonetto Cinturini 285 which looks like a hybrid between a Seiko flat wave and the later wave strap made out of Italian rubber. Nothing says summer like a diver on a rubber strap.


Use the blue Loctite, not red. Blue is enough to keep it secure, but not a PITA to get out if you have to adjust later. The red is very difficult to unlock with a tiny screwdriver.


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

gman54 said:


> 5 days and I'll get to wear my new Tsunami and I'll break it in at Baloy Beach Subic Bay for an entire month! :-D
> 
> Cheers, GMAN54


A huge thank you to Jake for allowing me to meet him in HK to pick up my new orange dial Tsunami and for showing me some very nice watch shops. Jake is such a personable man that I felt like old long time friends. I returned to Subic Bay Philippines and immediately replaced the bracelet with a black Maratac zulu. What a super comfortable and great looking watch! I'll post pictures of the Tsunami soon.

I can't wait to return to HK and search the watch shops... and pick up my next purchase from Jake.

Cheers, gary (gman54)


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

gman54 said:


> A huge thank you to Jake for allowing me to meet him in HK to pick up my new orange dial Tsunami and for showing me some very nice watch shops. Jake is such a personable man that I felt like old long time friends. I returned to Subic Bay Philippines and immediately replaced the bracelet with a black Maratac zulu. What a super comfortable and great looking watch! I'll post pictures of the Tsunami soon.
> 
> I can't wait to return to HK and search the watch shops... and pick up my next purchase from Jake.
> 
> Cheers, gary (gman54)


I heard it was a good time (in spite of Jake's condition that morning :-d). Congrats on the new T :-!


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

cajun1970 said:


> Use the blue Loctite, not red. Blue is enough to keep it secure, but not a PITA to get out if you have to adjust later. The red is very difficult to unlock with a tiny screwdriver.


Yep, that's what I used. Blue works just fine. I was surprised to see the recommendation on the box to use red.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

nugget40 said:


> I missed your listing for this on the sales forum by about half hour.......bummer. I have been trying to get my hands on a silver sunburst for some time now and you chose every option that I would have except I would have chosen the classic case finish and not satin, but that really wouldn't have mattered to me. Oh well congrats to the lucky son of a gun that will be sporting this piece!!!


Wow defendnola, that was fast! The definition of catch and release.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Wow defendnola, that was fast! The definition of catch and release.


Ya and it wasn't easy to do at all. I'm hell bent on a mm300, and without selling all my watches.. and my old laptop.. and my isofrane and blah blah (everything I own).. I won't be able to afford it. If it turns out I don't like the mm300, I'll be back to the forums looking for a Tsunami.. or holding out for the T2. I have problems.

Nugget: sorry bro I wish I had two so I could hook you up!


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

defendnola said:


> Ya and it wasn't easy to do at all. I'm hell bent on a mm300, and without selling all my watches.. and my old laptop.. and my isofrane and blah blah (everything I own).. I won't be able to afford it. If it turns out I don't like the mm300, I'll be back to the forums looking for a Tsunami.. or holding out for the T2. I have problems.
> 
> Nugget: sorry bro I wish I had two so I could hook you up!


I want an MM300 as well. Real bad. Even more than I want a quartz tuna. The Tsunami is the first watch that I've felt there isn't a chance in hell I would ever flip. No matter how close I finally get to the MM300 I will wait over selling the Tsunami. I actually sold everything else including the Monster to prepare for the next. I think if I skip the Tuna and go for the MM300 it may very well be the last watch I ever buy and will be accompanied by my Tsunami.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

cajun1970 said:


> Use the blue Loctite, not red. Blue is enough to keep it secure, but not a PITA to get out if you have to adjust later. The red is very difficult to unlock with a tiny screwdriver.


 I have a UDT incoming (4 weeks approx!! Can't wait!), and this raises a couple of questions for me, if the thread will allow for them:

- What wrist size does the bracelet fit with all links?
- is loctite recommended only on links removed if you size the watch, or is it recommended for all the links as a precaution?
- Is there a tutorial on process for this? Tried a search (https://www.watchuseek.com/search.php?searchid=5486982) but couldn't find one.

Thanks guys......will post pics when mine arrives.

ps. Is there a generic Tsunami signature badge? Some cool ones in this thread!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I mean the MM300 is always available, your configuration on the Tsunami, one of a kind, or at least uncommon. I know you made the decision with a heavy heart defendnola.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

floydfan33 said:


> I have a UDT incoming (4 weeks approx!! Can't wait!), and this raises a couple of questions for me, if the thread will allow for them:
> 
> - What wrist size does the bracelet fit with all links?
> - is loctite recommended only on links removed if you size the watch, or is it recommended for all the links as a precaution?
> ...


i have an 8.25" wrist and i wear mine with all the links in and the micro set to the furthest inside hole you can use (2 are useless as they're covered by the extension). the LocTite is only needed if you remove a link and need to screw the pin back in, otherwise you should be good to go (i haven't had an issue with my two bracelets)

here's a link to the Tsunami sig sharkfinDave created way back when- CASEBACK ART BY SHARKFIN DAVE - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

here's the UDT i created not so way back when- CASEBACK ART BY ERIK "RAOUL DUKE" S. - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

the general link to more Tsunami p0rn- Tsunami - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Torrid said:


> I want an MM300 as well. Real bad. Even more than I want a quartz tuna. The Tsunami is the first watch that I've felt there isn't a chance in hell I would ever flip. No matter how close I finally get to the MM300 I will wait over selling the Tsunami. I actually sold everything else including the Monster to prepare for the next. I think if I skip the Tuna and go for the MM300 it may very well be the last watch I ever buy and will be accompanied by my Tsunami.


I guess I'm just not a flipper. I normally research watches for months before I pull the trigger. The only watches I've sold have been ones I've planned on selling when I bought them but they were cheap ($100 range) and I wanted to check one out anyway.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Torrid said:


> I want an MM300 as well. Real bad. Even more than I want a quartz tuna. The Tsunami is the first watch that I've felt there isn't a chance in hell I would ever flip. No matter how close I finally get to the MM300 I will wait over selling the Tsunami. I actually sold everything else including the Monster to prepare for the next. I think if I skip the Tuna and go for the MM300 it may very well be the last watch I ever buy and will be accompanied by my Tsunami.


3 watches i will _never_ get rid of- my 2 Ts and the Monster my wife gave me for our 1st anni 8 yrs ago. if things go to plan- my 2 y/o son will rock 'em all yrs from now


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

floydfan33 said:


> I have a UDT incoming (4 weeks approx!! Can't wait!), and this raises a couple of questions for me, if the thread will allow for them:
> 
> - What wrist size does the bracelet fit with all links?
> - is loctite recommended only on links removed if you size the watch, or is it recommended for all the links as a precaution?
> ...


Not sure how large a wrist it will fit. I have a 6.75inch wrist and removed 3 links. I loctited all the link screws because I took apart the bracelet to clean it. You'll be fine just doing the ones you remove. Just put a drop on the threads of the small screw so when you thread it back into the longer piece and tighten it down it will bond. It takes 20mins to bond and 24hrs to fully cure. You can wear it during this time, but I'd wait to take a dip in the pool or more until after it has cured.

My signature is the same as Jake B's. That is the main one everyone uses.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> i have an 8.25" wrist and i wear mine with all the links in and the micro set to the furthest inside hole you can use (2 are useless as they're covered by the extension). the LocTite is only needed if you remove a link and need to screw the pin back in, otherwise you should be good to go (i haven't had an issue with my two bracelets)
> 
> here's a link to the Tsunami sig sharkfinDave created way back when- CASEBACK ART BY SHARKFIN DAVE - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I mean the MM300 is always available, your configuration on the Tsunami, one of a kind, or at least uncommon. I know you made the decision with a heavy heart defendnola.


lol ya my savings wont always be there.. got a kid on the way


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

defendnola said:


> lol ya my savings wont always be there.. got a kid on the way


I have a kid and am 2 months away from closing on the house I am building. I know a large credit card transaction will be in order for the initial purchase of the MM300 so I have to wait anyway. Look forward to being jealous of your new purchase! Hopefully you can make it happen before mine!


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> I heard it was a good time (in spite of Jake's condition that morning :-d). Congrats on the new T :-!


Yeah, Jake was feeling under the weather and I had severe jet lag but it was a good time.

Gary


----------



## devo (Jan 18, 2012)

nugget40 said:


> I missed your listing for this on the sales forum by about half hour.......bummer. I have been trying to get my hands on a silver sunburst for some time now and you chose every option that I would have except I would have chosen the classic case finish and not satin, but that really wouldn't have mattered to me. Oh well congrats to the lucky son of a gun that will be sporting this piece!!!


Sorry! Normally it is me missing out in the wrong time zone.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Ya and it wasn't easy to do at all. I'm hell bent on a mm300, and without selling all my watches.. and my old laptop.. and my isofrane and blah blah (everything I own).. I won't be able to afford it. If it turns out I don't like the mm300, I'll be back to the forums looking for a Tsunami.. or holding out for the T2. I have problems.
> 
> Nugget: sorry bro I wish I had two so I could hook you up!


 Thanks man, maybe I'll snag one in the coming weeks that someone decides to flip. I think if I get a silver, my orange will be out the door. The Tsunamis never seem to make it past 2 hours on the sales board before they are scooped up. It is us dive watch guys dirty little secret lol. I am still amazed everyday by my Tsunami. So simple yet so refined, tough, beautiful and comfortable!!!! Good luck on your MM 300 hunt, thats another beauty right there . I have been trying to hold back on purchases for a bit so I can make a big purchase, either a MM300 or an Omega SMPc. I should probably stay off the sales forum :think:


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

a bit OT, but you guys lamenting missing out on ones FS should download the WatchRecon app if you've got an Android (YES! something the iPhone guys don't have :-d)

you can setup alerts using keywords and (maybe) never miss out again. i've been averaging 20mins from the OP to my phone on the alerts i have setup


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Also, if you don't have an android, you can setup alerts on ifttt.com.. if you need help figuring it out pm me


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Finally had some time to take some better pics of my Tsunami Soxa today. I'm still pretty stoked that I was able to find one! Enjoy!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

that's dead-sexy on the NATO :-!


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> that's dead-sexy on the NATO :-!


Thanks! It's also SUPER comfy!

I've been wanting to try it on an isofrane strap (which I have incoming). It looks like a great combo from the pics I see from other members T's.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellow_Wire said:


> View attachment 746137


Soxa dial matches perfectly with that bezel insert...nice combo


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Finally had some time to take some better pics of my Tsunami Soxa today. I'm still pretty stoked that I was able to find one! Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 746137
> View attachment 746139
> View attachment 746140


very nice watch , congrats

so i see you like the cars to match judging from your backround choice

much like myself


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

ky70 said:


> Soxa dial matches perfectly with that bezel insert...nice combo


Thanks, I totally agree!


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> very nice watch , congrats
> 
> so i see you like the cars to match judging from your backround choice
> 
> much like myself


Thank you for the compliments! Yeah, I'm somewhat of a gear head. I'm a car guy at heart but I also like my trucks and motorcycles!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

jdmfetish said:


> very nice watch , congrats
> 
> so i see you like the cars to match judging from your backround choice
> 
> much like myself


hhmmm... now you've got me thinking.. i drive a Reflex Silver GTI :-d


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> hhmmm... now you've got me thinking.. i drive a Reflex Silver GTI :-d


See... I knew I liked you. I drive a Tornado Red GTI. Mrs. Dynamite drives a United Grey GLI


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> hhmmm... now you've got me thinking.. i drive a Reflex Silver GTI :-d


what no Japanese car RD , Whaaaaaaaat?


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Car matching? I'll play:

For this









It's this









Or this









For this









this










Or this


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^man you have 4 sweet incomings brother

yellow wire-- my wife will not allow a motorcycle between my legs, a big NO NO , but i love trucks , i can put alot of amps and subs in a truck


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> See... I knew I liked you. I drive a Tornado Red GTI. Mrs. Dynamite drives a United Grey GLI


yes, we've had this discussion on another forum ;-)


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^man you have 4 sweet incomings brother
> 
> This from a guy with an El Buzo, AD300, and a 4000T!
> 
> ........and thanks, I'm spending most days peeking out of my mailbox, waiting for the postman!


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^man you have 4 sweet incomings brother
> 
> yellow wire-- my wife will not allow a motorcycle between my legs, a big NO NO , but i love trucks , i can put alot of amps and subs in a truck


yeah, I still don't have a motorcycle just because of the fact that its pretty dangerous.

Let me guess, you love car audio too?! Cuz I'm definitely into the car electronics as well!:-!


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

floydfan33 said:


> Car matching? I'll play:
> 
> For this
> 
> ...


How the heck did you find a bone frog?!! I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> How the heck did you find a bone frog?!! I'm soooo jealous!


that looks like Jake's..


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> that looks like Jake's..


aw..dang. I didn't know that he was selling his own private "stash"?! If I had known, I would of definitely "sprung" for the bone frog!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> aw..dang. I didn't know that he was selling his own private "stash"?! If I had known, I would of definitely "sprung" for the bone frog!


no, i don't think floydfan has gotten his yet. i think that's actually Jake's pic (at least his personal UDT looks like that one- std bezel, red dot, timing insert, Sumo style crown)


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> no, i don't think floydfan has gotten his yet. i think that's actually Jake's pic (at least his personal UDT looks like that one- std bezel, red dot, timing insert, Sumo style crown)


oh, i see. That would be one of THE ultimate holy grails.....the maker's own personal Bone frog!! :-d


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yellow_Wire said:


> How the heck did you find a bone frog?!! I'm soooo jealous!


With apologies, the photo is Jake's not mine. It was sent as an example of what mine would look like though.

I will delete until mine actually arrives.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

floydfan33 said:


> jdmfetish said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^man you have 4 sweet incomings brother
> ...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Yellow_Wire said:


> yeah, I still don't have a motorcycle just because of the fact that its pretty dangerous.
> 
> Let me guess, you love car audio too?! Cuz I'm definitely into the car electronics as well!:-!


more so that you can't trust the ones around you in traffic , and you have no protection just a brain bucket

we had a loss in our family , motorcycle accident , so wife will not even entertain the idea


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Would now be the time to post a Tsunami pic on Italian rubber? I think I finally found a strap I like more than the bracelet, Bonetto Cinturini 285. The vanilla scent doesn't hurt either.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

it is nice 
looks like the seiko/orient rubber strap 22 mm

imo

does it keep it seated well?


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

jdmfetish said:


> it is nice
> looks like the seiko/orient rubber strap 22 mm
> 
> imo
> ...


It appears to be modelled after the Citizen diver strap without the N.D. Limits chart. It really does keep the watch stable, even when sweating in the desert heat.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

looks like it was supposed to be like that 
enjoy

i will have an orient rubber strap from a 300 meter , so will be copying you 
i like it


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> more so that you can't trust the ones around you in traffic , and you have no protection just a brain bucket
> 
> we had a loss in our family , motorcycle accident , so wife will not even entertain the idea


 sorry for your loss. That is the reason why I still haven't gotten a motorcycle. No matter how safe you drive one, it's the other traffic around you that I don't trust.

Nice system! Must sound pretty sweet!! :-!


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Just another quick-n-dirty cellphone pic.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

My Zero II Stealth explorer should be here on Friday. Woot!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

ebay for $260?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

jdmfetish said:


> ebay for $260?


nah, I had talked to the seller of that one, but he didn't want to cancel the auction early even though he'd accepted my $375 offer. Besides, it only had the 2 grip bezel and one of my favorite aspects of the Tsunamis are the triple grip. 

A nice member here responded to my WTB ad and sold me his brand new one. He also has a bund that he's hanging on to.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I received notification from Jake a few days ago that my Tsunami is complete and undergoing testing/observation! Yippee! Now, if I can figure out how to intercept the postman... My wife starts her three weeks vacation on July 9 and I'll be working!


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Did any of us buy this one? - https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold-xw-tsunami-classic-orange-dial-tz-95-97%-714681.html


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Darwin- Not bad there are two Tsunamis' inbound to Canada! I am awaiting my Classic Tsunami from Jake, should be here some time within the week!


Lawrence


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

lsettle said:


> Darwin- Not bad there are two Tsunamis' inbound to Canada! I am awaiting my Classic Tsunami from Jake, should be here some time within the week!
> 
> Lawrence


Make that 3. My UDT is at Vancouver customs now!


----------



## Mike748 (Apr 1, 2007)

lsettle said:


> Did any of us buy this one? - https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold-xw-tsunami-classic-orange-dial-tz-95-97%-714681.html


No, I did. Its going to reside in Texas.

Mike


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Just got a seiko flat vent for my stealth sea explorer, came with extra fat bars


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I think I change between the strap and bracelet more than I change my socks.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

so, it's been more than a week since Jake put together 7 in a marathon build session. where's the pix?! some of you _had_ to have gotten theirs already, right?! :-d


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> so, it's been more than a week since Jake put together 7 in a marathon build session. where's the pix?! some of you _had_ to have gotten theirs already, right?! :-d


Mine's at the local postal facility, so likely delivery tomorrow!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

bought mine in April
have not heard a word


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Post pics guys when yours arrive


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

jdmfetish said:


> bought mine in April
> have not heard a word


Sent my deposit if early March. I guess we just have to be patient......


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, mine left HK today...getting excited


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

ssultan said:


> Well, mine left HK today...getting excited


Nice!! The silver dial is starting to grow on me and the 6105 hands always look good. Congrats on your incoming.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I really don't know what the problem is. I wrote Jake and asked for two simple things; to change the bezel from triple to classic, and for a pic of the watch before it was sent. Instead I received smart ass responses to my requests, and neither request was accommodated. I understand that the demand is stressful, and maybe overwhelming, but the attitude in my opinion is unnecessary. Especially when I'm paying you.

EDIT: Don't get me wrong, I'm excited to receive the watch, and I'm sure the quality will be outstanding, but based on my experience and correspondence with Jake, I will not be a repeat customer. I've saved all my email correspondence, if anyone is in disbelief.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry, you had to experience something like that. But still, like you said, he must be under a tremendous amount of stress. 

Still, you deserve an apology if the remarks were hurtful.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

It was by no means hurtful to me, Nor do i want or expect an apology, but it was unprofessional. He's not doing me a favor, I paid $550 dollars for a watch.

EDIT: I simply can't understand why other people received a picture of their watch before shipment, yet even after I requested a picture, none was provided?!


----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

Sorry I am new here, but love these cushion cased watches. I have a couple questions. 
1. Are these custom seikos that he upgrades and sells?
2. Is he still building these cushion cased pieces?
3. How do I get a hold of jake and have one ordered?
4. Is there a website where you can chose the different options such as dial color, style, hands etc. ?

Thanks for the help! I have been looking for a nice affordable cushion cases diver.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't think he photographs every watch he builds. I got photos of my first Tsunami because it was the first one of it's kind in that series, but I didn't get a photo of my Zero because it looked just like the others in the series.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

1. The only Seiko part is the SII movement
2. I believe so, visit his web site, Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
3. Web Site
4. not sure

Lawrence


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

I believe he only takes photos of truly custom work.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

UDT #40 on Isofrane while I size the bracelet. Easily the most comfortable watch I've owned!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

my answers to your questions are in red below



stangken said:


> Sorry I am new here, but love these cushion cased watches. I have a couple questions.
> 1. Are these custom seikos that he upgrades and sells? no, these were based on the 6309-7040 divers and are completely new cases designed to accommodate the newest mov'ts from Seiko. the Tsunami has the NE15 (unbranded 6r15) from SII and is limited to 500 total
> 2. Is he still building these cushion cased pieces? yes and no (see below)
> 3. How do I get a hold of jake and have one ordered? you would email him directly, HOWEVER he is no longer accepting orders. you need to keep your eyes on his site- 10watches.com - and when one comes available be prepared to jump on it that second and PP the money. i'm not kidding about the "that second" part
> ...


Jake will be coming out with a new LE later this year based on the 6105 case. new dials (some are smokin' hawt), new hand sets, new bracelet.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I really don't know what the problem is. I wrote Jake and asked for two simple things; to change the bezel from triple to classic, and for a pic of the watch before it was sent. Instead I received smart ass responses to my requests, and neither request was accommodated. I understand that the demand is stressful, and maybe overwhelming, but the attitude in my opinion is unnecessary. Especially when I'm paying you.
> 
> EDIT: Don't get me wrong, I'm excited to receive the watch, and I'm sure the quality will be outstanding, but based on my experience and correspondence with Jake, I will not be a repeat customer. I've saved all my email correspondence, if anyone is in disbelief.


there's no question that Jake can be short with people. i believe you 100%. i can only assume that your request came too late in the build process for him to accommodate your request. he literally gets 100's of email every day- that he makes full attempt to respond- and is trying to turn out the last of the Ts and get them done in a reasonable time frame.

here's a little something he shared with me (and i hope doesn't upset him that i'm sharing)- just in the FFF dials alone, Jake has sold over 1400. <- read that part again. most were sold to members of Korean fora. we're all aware this is not the only english speaking forum, and people should remember there are plenty of other fora in different countries that do not have english as an "official language".


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I really don't know what the problem is. I wrote Jake and asked for two simple things; to change the bezel from triple to classic, and for a pic of the watch before it was sent. Instead I received smart ass responses to my requests, and neither request was accommodated. I understand that the demand is stressful, and maybe overwhelming, but the attitude in my opinion is unnecessary. Especially when I'm paying you.
> 
> EDIT: Don't get me wrong, I'm excited to receive the watch, and I'm sure the quality will be outstanding, but based on my experience and correspondence with Jake, I will not be a repeat customer. I've saved all my email correspondence, if anyone is in disbelief.


Are you serious?

Edit: I just went back and looked at your emails. I think this is the one you mean is "Smart a$$", since you seem eager to air your laundry and paint me with a poopy brush.

"Damian...I receive over 300 emails a day, and also need to make watches and run the webstore. I'll give you a shout when I reach your place in queue. If you want to make changes and it's possible then please we'll do it at that time."

This came, after you emailing me repeatedly, sometimes more than one a day, changing your mind.
Here's two from the same day:

" I was hoping
to make one final change to my watch configuration. Instead of the
triple grip bezel, I'd like to request the classic brushed bezel, if
not available then the classic bezel. Finally, do you offer expedited
shipping? If so, do you know the aproximate cost to Atlanta, GA?
Thank you and I hope to hear from you soon."

and then later the very same day:

"Jeez, nevermind on the classic bezel, let's stick with the triple
grip. Please let me know on the shipping though when you have a
moment. Thank you again and for your patience in dealing with my
indecisiveness."

This prompted me give you the response above. Yes, my responses can be short, but one thing is guaranteed...When you place a work order, then you're gonna get what you paid for. That said, I'm a person, and I'm not perfect. I do my best, and that's all I can do.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

floydfan33 said:


> UDT #40 on Isofrane while I size the bracelet. Easily the most comfortable watch I've owned!
> 
> View attachment 755299


While the bracelet is spectacular I think the watch feels the best on a strap. Just wonderful.


----------



## atlarson (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll pipe in with a good word for Jake. I'm in a much different league than most folks on this forum and my Tsunami is my first really nice watch. I stumbled upon them in the forums and fell in love and then was super lucky because in the last order batch, Jake still had his "pre-order" button up (but he was well into the assembly of that batch already). I got what was left and it was more than enough for me. I never got a picture (my model is super standard) but I got emails about assembly being done and then shipping. Shipping is super fast and part of the fun is in the wait and anticipation. A silly spring bar problem came up and Jake -- to my amazement -- answered my e-mail in the hour and then went back and forth with me on solutions in that very same hour. The problem (and I hesitate to call it a real problem) was solved in less than an hour, thanks to Jake. I was blown away.

I'm sure he has tons of messages. I get overwhelmed at work and I do nothing but administrative junk so I can't imagine doing the admin e-mail stuff, working on designs, keeping an eye on supplies and suppliers, assembling the things (which is the real talent) and having a life with a family. 

I love my watch and wear it every day. It has scratches on the bracelet and a nick here or there but I don't care -- it's the watch I wanted and the one I wear everyday. It has a history behind it and the care of someone who took time to take my order and make it for me. All of you will love your Tsunamis and will be very happy with Jake's work. I'm sure.


----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

Tsunami DLC #85 found it's way to my doorstep!

Thanks Jake. You do awesome work and I've never corresponded with someone friendlier and more professional. Shout-out to BratJH whose Stealth Blue Tsunami made me wanna get one so damn bad. Just as an aside, I lived through the Earthquake and Tsunami in Japan and have done volunteer work in Tohoku in some of the worst hit areas. I feel like this watch will always remind me of that experience.


2012-07-05_WUS_POSTDSC_4434 by Little Ripp, on Flickr


2012-07-05_WUS_POSTDSC_4437 by Little Ripp, on Flickr


2012-07-05_WUS_POSTDSC_4433 by Little Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

jrippens said:


> Tsunami DLC #85 found it's way to my doorstep!
> 
> Thanks Jake. You do awesome work and I've never corresponded with someone friendlier and more professional. Shout-out to BratJH whose Stealth Blue Tsunami made me wanna get one so damn bad.
> Just as an aside, I lived through the Earthquake and Tsunami in Japan and have done volunteer work in Tohoku in some of the worst hit areas. I feel like this watch will always remind me of that experience.


Pics don't work 

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

This will be my last post regarding my experience. Regardless of if I email you 10 times in one day, the fact is I'm paying you to make a watch for me. If you don't want to be emailed 10 times in one day, the set your customers expectation up front of the exact ordering process. For example, "thank you for your deposit, when I reach your place in queu you may be able to make changes at that time, please wait for my next email so we can proceed with the final configuration of your watch.". Or something to that effect. In my case you responded to all my prior emails quickly and without any attitude, so how was I to know I had sent too many inquiries. And I did apologize, several times.

Even though you said you'd contact me once you reached my place in the queue to make changes if possible, you didn't and sent the watch with the original configuration. I'm a paying customer who had questions about the $550 watch I purchased, which I feel is acceptable. If you don't like being called out, then don't give someone a reason to do it.

I'm the customer, you're the one with business to run.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> This will be my last post regarding my experience. Regardless of if I email you 10 times in one day, the fact is I'm paying you to make a watch for me. If you don't want to be emailed 10 times in one day, the set your customers expectation up front of the exact ordering process. For example, "thank you for your deposit, when I reach your place in queu you may be able to make changes at that time, please wait for my next email so we can proceed with the final configuration of your watch.". Or something to that effect. In my case you responded to all my prior emails quickly and without any attitude, so how was I to know I had sent too many inquiries. And I did apologize, several times.
> 
> Even though you said you'd contact me once you reached my place in the queue to make changes if possible, you didn't and sent the watch with the original configuration. I'm a paying customer who had questions about the $550 watch I purchased, which I feel is acceptable. If you don't like being called out, then don't give someone a reason to do it.
> 
> I'm the customer, you're the one with business to run.


As anyone will tell you, and it was no different in your case, when you place an order, I have you confirm the details of the build so that I can issue an invoice for the work order with the details attached, to be paid as deposit. Based on this adjusted inventory, I can then commit the remaining available parts to watches being purchased by other customers. This constitutes your purchase agreement, and at that time, you've bought that watch, with those parts. Inventory is adjusted and admin work is done. It is then my duty to make the watch, and ship it. If, in the interim, I am bombarded with emails requesting/demanding _something that you didn't buy_ and may not be available, then of course I'll seek to accommodate the requests, within reason, and if it's possible, when I get to the order. Now, as for a sense of entitlement based on the fact that you've purchased a watch...I agree..What you are entitled to is the watch you purchased, and any customer service related.

Aside from that, I don't feel that my reply to your repeated emails was rude or out of place in any way. I'm hard pressed to find the "smart assedness" in the message. Your order was processed in a timely fashion, and you got what you paid for, according to the work order that you agreed to.

Now, "Even though you said you'd contact me once you reached my place in the queue to make changes if possible, you didn't and sent the watch with the original configuration." Well, that's not the case at all. You were contacted exactly 12 days after the above mentioned emails, to say that I was reaching your place in queue and asking for the balance owed. At that time, nothing was requested, and as I have noted above, you changed your mind twice in the same day, arriving back at the original configuration on the work order, which is what was made.

Thanks very much,
best of luck, and happy hunting.


----------



## coleraine (Mar 12, 2011)

You always get one bad apple in a bunch Jake. I wouldn't waste my time with that tosser.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Your opinion is just that, your own. My opinion is that your emails, plural, were unprofessional. Saying that I have a sense of entitlement is ridiculous. I paid you for a product! If was making outlandish requests then perhaps I could see your point, but asking for your input on the bezel, requesting a cell phone pic, and asking for info on expedited shipping, none of which you provided, I do not think is acting with a "sense of entitlement". Perhaps if I hadn't been spoiled by other smaller watch brands, and their customer service, I wouldn't have been as surprised.

You didn't do me a favor by selling me a watch, I paid for it. Now I know to take my business elsewhere.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> This will be my last post regarding my experience.


 :think:


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> You didn't do me a favor by selling me a watch, I paid for it. Now I know to take my business elsewhere.


the MKII Kingston is a very nice watch. you should look into that one for your next purchase :-!


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

duplicate post. Delete me


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Lets move on, this is somewhat hijacking the thread~

Lawrence


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

floydfan33 said:


> UDT #40 on Isofrane while I size the bracelet. Easily the most comfortable watch I've owned!
> 
> View attachment 755299


wow! I really wish I was able to get in on this one! :-(

I thought there were no more Frog dials left?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> wow! I really wish I was able to get in on this one! :-(
> 
> I thought there were no more Frog dials left?


apparently Jake was holding out on us

well, not "us" cuz i got one nearly a yr ago :-d


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> apparently Jake was holding out on us
> 
> well, not "us" cuz i got one nearly a yr ago :-d


I REALLY wish I knew about this earlier. I'd be more than willing to pay in full for a bone frog! I guess my Tsunami Soxa is gonna have to tie me over till the T2's come out...:-(


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*OKAY, Mr. Duke, with another thanks to you, below is a Photobucket link to some photos of my just-landed Tsunami Caribbean. Watchuseek tells me that my images are too large to upload. (!?!) Also note that since the bracelet was only "posed" for two of the photos, it may appear to not be tight with the case. When attached via the fat springbars, the bracelet is perfectly snug against the case.

A couple of the shots are with the watch mounted on a custom sharkskin strap that's been waiting for a partner for quite a while. First, though, permit me to shout the highest praise for Jake Bourdeau, Dagaz, and 10 Watches. Mr. Bourdeau's communications, willingness to answer questions, professionalism and expertise were absolutely superb. Mr. Bourdeau's work ethic, the history behind his company, his watch design and fit and finish, and overall quality of his product come together in a way that is authentically unique in the world of watches. *

Pictures by Capt-Treadnot - Photobucket


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

mmm ^^^

very nice 
nice choices you made


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

matthewmmaddox said:


> *OKAY, Mr. Duke, with another thanks to you, below is a Photobucket link to some photos of my just-landed Tsunami Caribbean. Watchuseek tells me that my images are too large to upload. (!?!) Also note that since the bracelet was only "posed" for two of the photos, it may appear to not be tight with the case. When attached via the fat springbars, the bracelet is perfectly snug against the case.
> 
> A couple of the shots are with the watch mounted on a custom sharkskin strap that's been waiting for a partner for quite a while. First, though, permit me to shout the highest praise for Jake Bourdeau, Dagaz, and 10 Watches. Mr. Bourdeau's communications, willingness to answer questions, professionalism and expertise were absolutely superb. Mr. Bourdeau's work ethic, the history behind his company, his watch design and fit and finish, and overall quality of his product come together in a way that is authentically unique in the world of watches. *
> 
> Pictures by Capt-Treadnot - Photobucket


:-! my pleasure, Matt! it's gratifying to know there were a few guys that liked that combo enough to get one themselves. i had mine on today on a blue Isofrane (but the orange looks even better). it's a truly addictive watch i find myself sometimes wearing all week. congrats and i hope you enjoy yours half as much as i love mine

here's an orange Isofrane-










i'm really diggin' the shark skin GT strap! that looks fantastic :-!

you can click on the IMG code next to the pic and paste it into a post. results:


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahhhh, so much to learn still about managing data and images, (and virtually everything else actually). I'll be applying my orange isofrane to this one soon, too.


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

I love that Caribbean blue. I'm hoping there's one in the T2's and that I can grab one. The dials are online, what base watch would they fit into?

Also adding +1 to excellent service from Jake. Will be glad to make a big purchase from him beyond the 2 dials I have already bought.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

you can use imgur.com to upload your photos.. then you can select a smaller version of the image to link here. imgur images dont die either.. pretty nice service.


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

jrippens said:


> Tsunami DLC #85 found it's way to my doorstep!
> 
> Thanks Jake. You do awesome work and I've never corresponded with someone friendlier and more professional. Shout-out to BratJH whose Stealth Blue Tsunami made me wanna get one so damn bad. Just as an aside, I lived through the Earthquake and Tsunami in Japan and have done volunteer work in Tohoku in some of the worst hit areas. I feel like this watch will always remind me of that experience.
> 
> ...


Looks good, jr! |>|>:-!:-! Wear it in good health!


----------



## devo (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm someone who bought the Blue soxa dial for a 6309 straight after seeing yours Raoul. Then I bought defendnola's Tsunami. And I would buy another 2 Tsunamis tomorrow if I could. There is something about this watch that really ticks the boxes for me.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey guys. Need a yes or no to my only 22mm leather strap (used to be on my Helson Blackbeard white dial)









I'm leaning towards no.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

floydfan33 said:


> Hey guys. Need a yes or no to my only 22mm leather strap (used to be on my Helson Blackbeard white dial)
> 
> View attachment 756669
> 
> ...


No.

There are plenty of other options out there. Stock up on 22mms!!

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

floydfan33 said:


> Hey guys. Need a yes or no to my only 22mm leather strap (used to be on my Helson Blackbeard white dial)
> 
> View attachment 756669
> 
> ...


No no no no no no no. No.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> No no no no no no no. No.


Already pulled and back on the bracelet.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

floydfan33 said:


> Already pulled and back on the bracelet.


Thank you.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I have to apologize to Jake for my earlier comments. This forum is not my personal space to vent about my frustrations regarding my experience, and for that I am sincerely sorry. 

With that being said, I received my Tsunami this morning, and as expected it is stunning. I will post pictures this evening.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

GivenToFly said:


> I love that Caribbean blue. I'm hoping there's one in the T2's and that I can grab one. The dials are online, what base watch would they fit into?
> 
> Also adding +1 to excellent service from Jake. Will be glad to make a big purchase from him beyond the 2 dials I have already bought.


for some reason i thought i answered this but don't see the post now :-s

the dials will fit virtually any Seiko, but you may need to remove the dial feet and use dial dots to fix it in place

can't comment on colors for T2, as i have no info, sorry.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I have to apologize to Jake for my earlier comments. This forum is not my personal space to vent about my frustrations regarding my experience, and for that I am sincerely sorry.
> 
> With that being said, I received my Tsunami this morning, and as expected it is stunning. I will post pictures this evening.


not many people admit a wrong and simply apologize 
i respect you for that

good job

use the watch in good health


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a question about the springbars. Are they exactly the same as the Sieko bars? I have problems with straps popping out when I use Seiko bars from my SKXs but no problems when I use the bars that came with the Tsunami.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

dmckean44 said:


> I have a question about the springbars. Are they exactly the same as the Sieko bars? I have problems with straps popping out when I use Seiko bars from my SKXs but no problems when I use the bars that came with the Tsunami.


pretty much the same, yeah. are you saying that when you use the bars that came with your T in the SKX you have no problem? or are you simply saying that you don't have probs with the T when using Jake's springbars?

i picked up a bag of flanged fatties from Jake a while back for spares, but i'll be honest- i've never had an issue with either those, the non-flanged that came with my Ts or the Seiko bars


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Received my Classic Tsumani #26 today, wearing it right now. Will take photos later on!!!!



Lawrence


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

lsettle said:


> Received my Classic Tsumani #26 today, wearing it right now. Will take photos later on!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence


it appears the Gulf of Maine is well represented today ;-)


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Raoul Duke said:


> pretty much the same, yeah. are you saying that when you use the bars that came with your T in the SKX you have no problem? or are you simply saying that you don't have probs with the T when using Jake's springbars?
> 
> i picked up a bag of flanged fatties from Jake a while back for spares, but i'll be honest- i've never had an issue with either those, the non-flanged that came with my Ts or the Seiko bars


I have problems using the Seiko bars with the T but not the other way around.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Are there any white dial versions ?


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's my pre-owned Caribbean Blue Classic that I bought a little over a month ago. I once owned another blue face diver with orange minute hand that I wore an orange Isofrane with and loved the color combo. I bought this one with the intention of doing the same thing, but had a hard time finding an orange iso for less than full retail. Finally found one last week.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Bwana1 said:


> Are there any white dial versions ?


silver sunburst is about as close as you'll get. i don't even recall any white dials in Jake's arsenal..


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

ChuckW said:


> Here's my pre-owned Caribbean Blue Classic that I bought a little over a month ago. I once owned another blue face diver with orange minute hand that I wore an orange Isofrane with and loved the color combo. I bought this one with the intention of doing the same thing, but had a hard time finding an orange iso for less than full retail. Finally found one last week.


it is an awesome combo, Chuck :-! i got some comments today from perfect strangers on my Caribbean Special. they were all very impressed with the quality, too (and one said her ex-boyfriend collected Piaget)


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> silver sunburst is about as close as you'll get. i don't even recall any white dials in Jake's arsenal..


Appreciate the info....guess I'll be looking for blue


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I guess I never posted in this thread. For shame!
[URL="http://







[/URL]

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

undertheradar.... that is the sickest configuration i've seen yet.... if i only saw this before i ordered mine, i'd have the exact same set-up. I dunno if Jake does mods of his own work, but maybe one day down the line, i'll ask him to turn my PVD Tsunami into that!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Here it is my Tsunami Silver Sunburst Classic. It's beautiful. Bracelet is awesome, but i'm hooked on the NATO strap.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Here it is my Tsunami Silver Sunburst Classic. It's beautiful. Bracelet is awesome, but i'm hooked on the NATO strap.
> 
> View attachment 757412
> 
> ...


really great man 
love it
hope mine arrives
looks that you got a zulu 5 rung with brushed hardware not nato , but similar

again sweet piece


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Here it is my Tsunami Silver Sunburst Classic. It's beautiful. Bracelet is awesome, but i'm hooked on the NATO strap.
> 
> View attachment 757412
> 
> ...


The dial looks almost bluish. I love the effect and how the sunburst dial seems to pop even under indoor light exposure. The bold black bordered markers seem to further enhance the effect. Your Tsunami is a real visual treat.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

floydfan33 said:


> UDT #40 on Isofrane while I size the bracelet. Easily the most comfortable watch I've owned!
> 
> View attachment 755299


Oh my freaking goodness man, I love this watch. This is a piece I am diligently after. You my friend get a big thumbs up:-!:-!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

My two favorite colors, silver and green!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

so is the Tsu case larger than the stock 6309?


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

David Woo said:


> so is the Tsu case larger than the stock 6309?


The case is thicker due to the caseback design and domed crystal. I'm pretty sure the other dimensions are the same. The crown placement is different than the 6309 due to the movement design.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Torrid said:


> The case is thicker due to the caseback design and domed crystal. I'm pretty sure the other dimensions are the same. The crown placement is different than the 6309 due to the movement design.


the T case is designed after the 7040 but is not a 1:1. it's quite obvious if you've even had both in hand. the most obvious difference is in the bevel (or lack thereof) on top of the case at the crown guard

the case is a bit thicker but that is not taking the caseback and crystal into consideration (which adds thickness as well). IIRC, the 6309 mov't itself is thinner and smaller in diameter than the modern 7s and 6r and that needs to be accommodated for in the T. addition WR also adds to the case thickness


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's my beautiful Noah built classic #16 checking in:


----------



## graymadder (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a question regarding the numbering on the caseback of the Tsunami. Maybe someone here can explain it.
My Tsunami is 076/100. I was under the impression that the entire run of Tsunami's were going to be 500. 

Was the initial offering only 100?

By the way have I said how much I like this watch?


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

graymadder said:


> I have a question regarding the numbering on the caseback of the Tsunami. Maybe someone here can explain it.
> My Tsunami is 076/100. I was under the impression that the entire run of Tsunami's were going to be 500.
> 
> Was the initial offering only 100?
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's a 100 of each color. Mine is 47/100 and is orange.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

I believe there are five different versions of the XW Tsunami. Each version will be limited to 100 units. I will search the net for names of the five versions.

1. Classic
2. 
3.
4.
5.

Lawrence



dmckean44 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a 100 of each color. Mine is 47/100 and is orange.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

the five flavors of Tunami-

xx/100- black Classic dial
xx/100- UDT (froggie & SUB)
xx/100- DLC cases
xx/100- colored Classic (blue, green, silver, orange)
xx/100- "other" (customs, SOXA, Dagaz, etc)

hope that clears things up :-!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> the five flavors of Tunami-
> 
> xx/100- black Classic dial
> xx/100- UDT (froggie & SUB)
> ...


Hey Erik,

Does the black DLC exclude (or include) the Black Stealth Dagaz Zero's that Jake produced? Or where these additional DLC cases that he had for the Zero's?

Thanks

Tyler

Edit: Doh. He already answered the question... double doh!


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Raoul Duke said:


> the five flavors of Tunami-
> 
> xx/100- black Classic dial
> xx/100- UDT (froggie & SUB)
> ...


Interesting. I always thought the Dagaz watches were independent of the 500 Tsunamis with there lower specs.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Hey Erik,
> 
> Does the black DLC exclude (or include) the Black Stealth Dagaz Zero's that Jake produced? Or where these additional DLC cases that he had for the Zero's?
> 
> ...





dmckean44 said:


> Interesting. I always thought the Dagaz watches were independent of the 500 Tsunamis with there lower specs.


to further clear things up :-d

Dagaz = the company name

Zero - _not_ part of the Tsunami numbering

i'm going to venture a bit into speculative territory here based on what i know about manufacturing:

-a company will order more cases than what will be issued in a LE because you never know what can happen during assy. and backups may be needed.

what i know:

-the company name "Dagaz" came about after Noah's passing ("10watches" was Noah's)
-the Tsunami was Noah's brainchild and, if anything, would fall under the "Fuller Watch Co./XW" umbrella- hence "XW Tsunami"
-the Dagaz Zero, with it's 7s26 mov't, came about A) after Noah's passing (hence "Dagaz") and B) as a result of having a number of those "over runs" (for lack of a better word since i haven't coffee yet)

and just to be clear- i am not a paid spokesman. what you guys paid for your Tsunami is what i paid for each of mine. i _am_ fanatical about these watches and i consider Jake a friend. that's it. i enjoy talking about them, i enjoy the hell outta wearing them and i enjoy helping out when can to answer these types of questions (it does get confusing). Jake never asked me do do any of this so if someone wants to call me a shill, i'm cool with that- haters gonna hate :-d


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

you shill! nah jk, I think you're providing great info.


----------



## atlarson (Dec 3, 2011)

Many thanks for this, RD. Lots of great stuff on this thread and on the one you started about the T2. Really appreciate and am just as big a fan of the watches as you.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> to further clear things up :-d
> 
> Dagaz = the company name
> 
> ...


HI Erik

We appreciate your passion for the watch and digging a little bit on other pieces of info.

Cheers!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> and just to be clear- i am not a paid spokesman. what you guys paid for your Tsunami is what i paid for each of mine. i _am_ fanatical about these watches and i consider Jake a friend. that's it. i enjoy talking about them, i enjoy the hell outta wearing them and i enjoy helping out when can to answer these types of questions (it does get confusing). Jake never asked me do do any of this so if someone wants to call me a shill, i'm cool with that- haters gonna hate :-d


I can spot a shill a mile away...and I spotted you over a year ago!! ;-)

Seriously though, I really appreciate the info you provide as it fills in the missing gaps for me. So thanks for being the unofficial "Tsunami Liaison". |>


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> to further clear things up :-d
> 
> and just to be clear- i am not a paid spokesman. what you guys paid for your Tsunami is what i paid for each of mine. i _am_ fanatical about these watches and i consider Jake a friend. that's it. i enjoy talking about them, i enjoy the hell outta wearing them and i enjoy helping out when can to answer these types of questions (it does get confusing). Jake never asked me do do any of this so if someone wants to call me a shill, i'm cool with that- haters gonna hate :-d


I hold you personally responsible for dragging hard earned cash out of my wallet!

This was through good info and obvious enthusiasm. I don't think anyone would see it otherwise.


----------



## Tye (May 18, 2010)

Hello all. I've had my Tsunami Classic for a year in August. I'm wondering if any of you gents have done what I'm considering or if you've heard if Jake even does it. What I'm wanting to do is send my Classic back to him and having it turned into a Military version. If I would have known about the options available I would have done it that way from the beginning, but all I saw was the Classic and that's wha tI got. Anyway, any feedback would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

-Tye


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just picked up my first Tsunami this morning from the post office. Haven't sized it yet. Will do that later today after work. Initial impressions are very good. Me likey! Jake said it was the last remaining black classic when I ordered it on May 1. Watch shipped June 29 and arrived yesterday (notice left), July 10. Here's a few iPhone pics taken inside my car in front of the post office this morning.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Tye said:


> Hello all. I've had my Tsunami Classic for a year in August. I'm wondering if any of you gents have done what I'm considering or if you've heard if Jake even does it. What I'm wanting to do is send my Classic back to him and having it turned into a Military version. If I would have known about the options available I would have done it that way from the beginning, but all I saw was the Classic and that's wha tI got. Anyway, any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Tye


i can't speak for Jake, but IIRC Noah at some point recognized these could potentially be modified by their owners. the thought of changing either of mine makes my head spin, but i can understand where you are coming from

your best bet would be to send Jake an email or post something on the Dagaz Facebook page- https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dagaz-Watch-Ltd/164061230373444

you could also opt for sending it to NEWW ( North East Watch Works ) since they're authorized service/repair for Dagaz

good luck :-!


----------



## Tye (May 18, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> i can't speak for Jake, but IIRC Noah at some point recognized these could potentially be modified by their owners. the thought of changing either of mine makes my head spin, but i can understand where you are coming from
> 
> your best bet would be to send Jake an email or post something on the Dagaz Facebook page- https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dagaz-Watch-Ltd/164061230373444
> 
> ...


Thank you for the assistance. I appreciate it muchly.

-Tye


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

This just in:


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

NICE!!! |>|>

That's the exact config I am looking for, fingers crossed its still available when Jake starts taking orders again

Big congrats

Dave



CGSshorty said:


> This just in:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

that is so beautiful 
Jake really makes awesome stuff

wish i would get mine , oh i said that already 1O times 

my bad 

use it in good health


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations. Great watch.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> Just picked up my first Tsunami this morning from the post office. Haven't sized it yet. Will do that later today after work. Initial impressions are very good. Me likey! Jake said it was the last remaining black classic when I ordered it on May 1. Watch shipped June 29 and arrived yesterday (notice left), July 10. Here's a few iPhone pics taken inside my car in front of the post office this morning.
> 
> View attachment 761215
> 
> ...


Oh man!

The classic's my favorite Tsunami rendition. Don't let go of it.

But . . .

if you do, send it my way. 

Wear it proudly.


----------



## cadguy (Jan 16, 2009)

What's the approx. cost in Canadian $ to purchase one of these beauties? Is the Tsunami classic still available?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

cadguy said:


> What's the approx. cost in Canadian $ to purchase one of these beauties? Is the Tsunami classic still available?


$550 USD. Classics are all spoken for.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday and I picked it up from the Post Office this afternoon. Haven't had time/haven't yet figured out how to adjust the bracelet, but it is BEAUTIFUL. Pictures later (after the weekend, likely).


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll definitely wear it proudly. I'm wearing it right now. :-d











Ottovonn said:


> Oh man!
> 
> The classic's my favorite Tsunami rendition. Don't let go of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I sized the bracelet on mine last night (tip: you need _two _small jeweler's screw drivers to re-size the bracelet; one for each side. There is a small screw that screws into a long bar, which also has a screw-head. Don't use too much pressure!) and the Tsunami hasn't left my wrist since. I am currently unable to upload my obligatory, crappy cell-phone wrist-shot. Will attempt to do so later today.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Darwin said:


> I sized the bracelet on mine last night (tip: you need _two _small jeweler's screw drivers to re-size the bracelet; one for each side. There is a small screw that screws into a long bar, which also has a screw-head. Don't use too much pressure!) and the Tsunami hasn't left my wrist since. I am currently unable to upload my obligatory, crappy cell-phone wrist-shot. Will attempt to do so later today.


Congrats and enjoy it this weekend!

Since your "crappy" cell phone pics won't load, we'll wait for the better looking pics you'll take this weekend ;-)


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Darwin said:


> I sized the bracelet on mine last night (tip: you need _two _small jeweler's screw drivers to re-size the bracelet; one for each side. There is a small screw that screws into a long bar, which also has a screw-head. Don't use too much pressure!) and the Tsunami hasn't left my wrist since. I am currently unable to upload my obligatory, crappy cell-phone wrist-shot. Will attempt to do so later today.


i hope you put LocTite on the threads or you won't be wearing it long o| trust me when i say the short end will back out completely and be lost. you may even have the pin pull out completely (you don't want to think about that, tho)

enjoy it :-!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> i hope you put LocTite on the threads or you won't be wearing it long o| trust me when i say the short end will back out completely and be lost. you may even have the pin pull out completely (you don't want to think about that, tho)
> 
> enjoy it :-!


Re-read this. Do this. Do it.


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> i hope you put LocTite on the threads or you won't be wearing it long o| trust me when i say the short end will back out completely and be lost. you may even have the pin pull out completely (you don't want to think about that, tho)
> 
> enjoy it :-!


I agree - do it now! I had a screw back out and the bar come partially out, but luckily the watch head separated from the bracelet in my watch box so no damage (whew!). Found the bar but not the screw, so had to use one from a spare link I had removed. Get the LocTite.

--- from my iPad


----------



## atlarson (Dec 3, 2011)

BratJH said:


> I agree - do it now! I had a screw back out and the bar come partially out, but luckily the watch head separated from the bracelet in my watch box so no damage (whew!). Found the bar but not the screw, so had to use one from a spare link I had removed. Get the LocTite.
> 
> --- from my iPad


Exactly the same thing happened to me. Get the LocTite.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

me too...



atlarson said:


> Exactly the same thing happened to me. Get the LocTite.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Wearing it now, no Loctite...Going to hardware store on lunchbreak! Just hope I make it before I lose a screw (I know I have a few loose...)!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Loc-tited and good to go! Still unable to upload pictures to this forum... My Return (or Enter) key won't work in text editing box either... o|


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Use the "Blue" locite, not the red.

Some pictures of my Classic Tsunami~


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

sweet^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

That is sweet! And, I have the exact same Zulu... Food for thought. Also, love the look on an orange Nato/Zulu - Rockmastermike posted a pic here (my Tsunami appears to be identical, too!). Thanks for the added info about the Loctite, BTW; I forgot to mention that! You should use a thread tightener that can be "undone" (blue is what I used as well).


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Red can be undone.. even though it says it can't.. it can. Blue might be a better idea.. Jake recommended the red though, so that's what I went with.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Red can be undone on screws this size. The last time I pulled something apart that was attached with red, it took a good bit of force. I almost broke my screwdriver.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I used blue which will be more than strong enough. I wouldn't hesitate to use purple if I had some. Did you guys do every screw or just the ones you unscrewed to adjust the bracelet?


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

CGSshorty said:


> I used blue which will be more than strong enough. I wouldn't hesitate to use purple if I had some. Did you guys do every screw or just the ones you unscrewed to adjust the bracelet?


I did all the screws just to be safe. I wouldn't use purple as it is for fine tuning set screws such as the idle on a carburetor. Blue is perfect for the job.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*I want a Tsunami..but I need help*, I missed one last lite while I tried to find info o|

I'm aware that it is modeled off of the 6103 case, & vintage cushion case style..but

Is the dial larger than a SKX/6102, is it 30mm, instead of 28.5mm ? Or is the case just larger, with a different movement ?

If the dial is larger, and a 44mm cushion case...then I want it  Could someone measure the dial ?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Bwana1 said:


> *I want a Tsunami..but I need help*, I missed one last lite while I tried to find info o|
> 
> I'm aware that it is modeled off of the 6103 case, & vintage cushion case style..but
> 
> ...


Pm'd the following to you: Watch Review: Dagaz/10Watches Tsunami - Watch Review - General Watch Discussions - Watch Freeks


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Pm'd the following to you: Watch Review: Dagaz/10Watches Tsunami - Watch Review - General Watch Discussions - Watch Freeks


Thanks for the info, looks like it has a SKX size dial to me.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Bwana1 said:


> Thanks for the info, looks like it has a SKX size dial to me.


it is the same 28.5mm


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Erik, I need to see MORE Tsunami pics. Show me what you got!!


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Are all dagaz watches considered to be Tsunami or is this a name for the type of watch ? Everyone is talking about Tsunami , but I'm lost. New to Tsunami brand. Does Jake make a number of different types of watches? THANKS


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> Are all dagaz watches considered to be Tsunami or is this a name for the type of watch ? Everyone is talking about Tsunami , but I'm lost. New to Tsunami brand. Does Jake make a number of different types of watches? THANKS


the Tsunami is a specific model watch, with specific specifications. the Zero model looks the same/similar but has a different mov't

the watch review link in the posts above contains some very good information on the watch 

i know, cuz i wrote it up! :-d


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Really great watches and all. 

Only issue with the Tsunami watches is actually the ability to purchase one! They sell out so quickly and I don t mind jumping through hoops. 

I have sent a few emails to Jake and have attempted for a few years to obtain one. Just hasnt been in the cards, I guess.

Maybe some day.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Dragoon said:


> Really great watches and all.
> 
> Only issue with the Tsunami watches is actually the ability to purchase one! They sell out so quickly and I don t mind jumping through hoops.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

ky70 said:


> Erik, I need to see MORE Tsunami pics. Show me what you got!!


i can't get to 90% of my fotos online right now. flickr's holding them hostage o|

can this hold you over for a day or so, Ken? :-d


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i throw some pics of mine 

oohhh 

i am still waiting 

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggg


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> i can't get to 90% of my fotos online right now. flickr's holding them hostage o|
> 
> can this hold you over for a day or so, Ken? :-d


Not only can it hold it me...it can give me a bottle and rock me to the sleep.:-!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine's been on my wrist for a week - can't take it off! No pictures because the forum software and IE 10 beta don't play nice and I haven't had a chance to upload to Dropbox to link pictures. I will, eventually...Really, really love this watch!


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

I have to finally ask...what is this UDT and Bomb Frog thing?? I have been hoping to pick this info up on my own along the way, but alas, here I am...still wondering. I Googled "UDT" and got Universal Digital Timer...


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

mtbluger said:


> I have to finally ask...what is this UDT and Bomb Frog thing?? I have been hoping to pick this info up on my own along the way, but alas, here I am...still wondering. I Googled "UDT" and got Universal Digital Timer...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underwater_Demolition_Team


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

Very late to the party here.

LOVE my Tsunami! It and the BALL are all that I've worn for a while now.....unless I'm working outside....then it's the "White Knight" or "Black Monster".


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

waiting for my new tsunami to arrive from Jake , not able to get an eta

so i bought this to hold me over , good stuff


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

mtbluger said:


> I have to finally ask...what is this UDT and Bomb Frog thing?? I have been hoping to pick this info up on my own along the way, but alas, here I am...still wondering. I Googled "UDT" and got Universal Digital Timer...


UDT = UNDERWATER DEMOLITION TEAM. The Tsunami UDT was done in collab with a US military man.. Noah attended a NAVY SEAL meeting while touring the USA in 2009, and got patches, medallions, challenge coins, etc. and their images were then adapted for the graphics found on the watch.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> waiting for my new tsunami to arrive from Jake , not able to get an eta
> 
> so i bought this to hold me over , good stuff


Are you kidding me, you have a new Ts coming from Jake and now you have a Bone Frog as well. I am very jealous, congrats on the new pick up(s).


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i wanted a bone frog from jump street , like a year at least 
but Jake had no more frog dials
so i bought a udt dial with the submarine
but there is no telling when i will get it , mystery 
so this one came up for sale 
it had the froggie 
also it had a lume job with dial & handset 
also it had a new never worn bracelet 

so i bought it 

color me addicted


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I need to get my lume pip done like that. I keep whacking the Ts taller pip on things. I'm a tad clumsy.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Torrid said:


> I need to get my lume pip done like that. I keep whacking the Ts taller pip on things. I'm a tad clumsy.


I love the tall dot on my Zero.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

What is your favorite strap for your Tsunami?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i think the maratac zulu 22 mm 5 ring is the best 
low light hardware for a PVD tsunami
stainless brushed hardware for a satin or classic case tsunami 

they have grey, olive drab, orange, black, for the ballistic nylon color

if your talking rubber than isofrane black 22 mm strap with a forged dlc buckle for a pvd tsunami, and a brushed forged buckle for a satin tsunami, lastly a polished forged buckle for a classic case tsunami


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Does the Tsunami with sub dial have the date?


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

Torrid said:


> I need to get my lume pip done like that. I keep whacking the Ts taller pip on things. I'm a tad clumsy.


 Yeah, me too. I knocked the pip off mine within a week!

It does look good with the prominent pip, but I'm in the clumsy bucket too. I've just had mine serviced and bezel replaced by Jake and I am determined not to lose it this time!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> Does the Tsunami with sub dial have the date?


It does


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

poxyhen said:


> Yeah, me too. I knocked the pip off mine within a week!
> 
> It does look good with the prominent pip, but I'm in the clumsy bucket too. I've just had mine serviced and bezel replaced by Jake and I am determined not to lose it this time!


There's also spare replacement pips, just in case of "pip-pop"... |>


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Jake B said:


> There's also spare replacement pips, just in case of "pip-pop"... |>


I'm curious, what process do you use to remove and reattach lume pips?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I'm curious, what process do you use to remove and reattach lume pips?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


There's a great sub-forum here on WUS for watchmaking/modding how to's... Watchmaking, How To's and Technical Resources


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Jake B said:


> There's a great sub-forum here on WUS for watchmaking/modding how to's... Watchmaking, How To's and Technical Resources


Quite aware Jake. I was just wondering if there's any difference between your tall ones and regular ones.

Thanks.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Just rubber cement it in.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Just rubber cement it in.


Simple enough.

Thanks.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Has anyone been diving with their Tsunami?


----------



## sjducks (Jan 31, 2012)

A few that have come and gone...loved em all!


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

When you order a watch from Jake,and it's shipped what is the usual time it takes to come to the U.S.?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

when armida ( my bad )ships from hong kong to the US 24 hours

but this is not armida


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> when artego ships from hong kong to the US 24 hours
> 
> but this is not artego


??????? - what the h$*#?

Jake ships quite quick, but custom jobs take a bit. As for shipping, it can take up to 2 weeks depending on customs, but sometimes as quick as a week. But so you know, Tsunami's are sold out and probably will not be shipping for a bit..... AND they get scooped up quickly.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

A YouTube Video - XW Tsunami - YouTube


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> When you order a watch from Jake,and it's shipped what is the usual time it takes to come to the U.S.?


When Jake sends me parts, they sometimes take a couple weeks to get here/clear customs. Both of my T's I paid extra to have him ship EMS and it took 4 days to get to Portsmouth, NH. I swear by EMS for shipping from the Far East. My Tuna was ordered late on a Friday evening from Chino (Tokyo) and arrived on my desk in Portsmouth on Tuesday at 10:30am


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> When Jake sends me parts, they sometimes take a couple weeks to get here/clear customs. Both of my T's I paid extra to have him ship EMS and it took 4 days to get to Portsmouth, NH. I swear by EMS for shipping from the Far East. My Tuna was ordered late on a Friday evening from Chino (Tokyo) and arrived on my desk in Portsmouth on Tuesday at 10:30am


EMS is worth the extra $20. Jake sent mine on Tuesday and I had it on Thursday in NY.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

37 seconds on bracelet is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
73 seconds on bond very nice, love that seconds hand


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Tsunami with new shoes.... Brown leather Peter Gunn NATO....


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

Just joined the Tsunami club!

A couple of Q&D wrist shots



















Very impressed and I can see this one getting a lot of wrist time! |>

Dave


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

so nice man ^^^^ congratulations

i got my UDT froggie from VladdyMak

just trying to get this NEW bracelet sized 

yes to blue loctite


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

set*****sized*****loc tite*****photographed


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

congrats guys! looking good :-!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

thank you Raoul for the nice words


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> so nice man ^^^^ congratulations
> 
> i got my UDT froggie from VladdyMak
> 
> ...


Glad you like it man! I have yet to post on this thread and I'm glad you put up some good pics of it. Hope you don't mind, but I'll post my favorite from last month, nothing like when the sun lights up the grey frog:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks Ben you were a pleasure from start to finish

love it


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's my new Tsunami Classic with MM300 hands, this thing is awesome and looks great on my ACU Maratac Zulu:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

put that handset on ?

looks so nice bro

you have great taste


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> put that handset on ?
> 
> looks so nice bro
> 
> you have great taste


Thanks, I sent the hands to Jake a while back and he agreed to use them on the Tsunami. Jake is awesome to deal with and I couldn't be happier with his service.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

VladdyMak said:


> Thanks, I sent the hands to Jake a while back and he agreed to use them on the Tsunami. Jake is awesome to deal with and I couldn't be happier with his service.


genius < VladdyMak


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Dang....I keep coming back to these pics, so I decided I was going to make one as my next mod. Unfortunately working with a 6309-7290, but that's okay. I'm hoping the dial and hands combo are the focus of attention. 



Raoul Duke said:


> :-! my pleasure, Matt! it's gratifying to know there were a few guys that liked that combo enough to get one themselves. i had mine on today on a blue Isofrane (but the orange looks even better). it's a truly addictive watch i find myself sometimes wearing all week. congrats and i hope you enjoy yours half as much as i love mine
> 
> here's an orange Isofrane-
> 
> ...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

any members order a tsunami and are waiting to accept delivery
or i am the very last person waiting 
thanks


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

jdmfetish said:


> any members order a tsunami and are waiting to accept delivery
> or i am the very last person waiting
> thanks


I'm waiting with ya.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks cool

post up pics when your arrives 

appreciated


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Goin' on 5 months and still waiting.
Got to be patient.

Bill


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

understood ^^^^^^


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> any members order a tsunami and are waiting to accept delivery
> or i am the very last person waiting
> thanks


As you know I just got mine last week, it's #93 so I would imagine the last ones are coming up. What did you order? A classic or the Subbie UDT?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

William said:


> Goin' on 5 months and still waiting.
> Got to be patient.
> 
> Bill


could be worse- you could be waiting on a MKII Kingston :-d


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

submarine UDT black dial 
satin case
white 6105 hand set / with red tip seconds
sumo satin crown
triple grip bezel
12 hour gmt bezel insert
standard gloss black chapter ring 
frog case back 


tried to copy Raoul


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> could be worse- you could be waiting on a MKII Kingston :-d


been there, done that, and now the wait for the T2


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

jdmfetish said:


> submarine UDT black dial
> satin case
> white 6105 hand set / with red tip seconds
> sumo satin crown
> ...


That sounds like a winner!!


----------



## tarheel821 (Aug 30, 2011)

Forgive me if this has already been covered, but is there any chance that any more Tsunamis will be released with the bone frog dial? It's my favorite model, but since it sounds like there are only 100 in existence my chance of picking one up would be slim to none.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

tarheel821 said:


> Forgive me if this has already been covered, but is there any chance that any more Tsunamis will be released with the bone frog dial? It's my favorite model, but since it sounds like there are only 100 in existence my chance of picking one up would be slim to none.


correction- 50

i wouldn't hold your breath. sorry


----------



## tarheel821 (Aug 30, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> correction- 50
> 
> i wouldn't hold your breath. sorry


Wow, that's crazy...It seems like they would want to produce more due to the cult following. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

tarheel821 said:


> Wow, that's crazy...It seems like they would want to produce more due to the cult following. Thanks for letting me know.


the original concept was always for a total of 500. that also drives the demand to a certain extent


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

Raoul Duke said:


> correction- 50
> 
> i wouldn't hold your breath. sorry


How'd you get number 72/50?

I want a frog :-(


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

GivenToFly said:


> How'd you get number 72/50?
> 
> I want a frog :-(


I think it's 100 UDT (50 sub and 50 frog). Don't quote me though.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

floydfan33 said:


> I think it's 100 UDT (50 sub and 50 frog). Don't quote me though.


only 50 bone-frog dials with white lume were ever made


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> only 50 bone-frog dials with white lume were ever made


I've had two of them. I never should have let the first one go.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

CGSshorty said:


> I've had two of them. I never should have let the first one go.


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a Tsunami on the way, Jake sent me a tracking #, but for some reason I can't find any information.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> I have a Tsunami on the way, Jake sent me a tracking #, but for some reason I can't find any information.


Add HK to the end of the tracking number. I had the same issue.


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info , but no luck. I have tried EMS and USPS sites.


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

anyone know if it is possible to order a triple groove bezel to replace my double groove on my T classic? Could I do it myself or some local jeweler- or is it best to send back to Jake?


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> I have a Tsunami on the way, Jake sent me a tracking #, but for some reason I can't find any information.


Did he just send it? It might not be processed into the system yet besides the number being created.


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

JSonn said:


> anyone know if it is possible to order a triple groove bezel to replace my double groove on my T classic? Could I do it myself or some local jeweler- or is it best to send back to Jake?


Jake will sell them if he has them but I think they are high demand and back order.


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good news Found my Tsunami it's in the U.S. Problem with Tracking #


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> i can't speak for Jake, but IIRC Noah at some point recognized these could potentially be modified by their owners. the thought of changing either of mine makes my head spin, but i can understand where you are coming from
> 
> your best bet would be to send Jake an email or post something on the Dagaz Facebook page- https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dagaz-Watch-Ltd/164061230373444
> 
> ...


Really?? Wow Jake is balling like that now huh? Has his own authorized service center in the States |>? I guess it makes sense, I honestly wonder how he does everything he does now by himself:think:. He builds an awful lot of watches by hand for one man, not to mention every other aspect of the business(inventory, designing new parts, emails, shows, meetings) and being married with children. Jakes 3rd watch series could be called the Dagaz Comatose, because I'd be surprised if he wasnt after building the Tsunami 2s :-d. Nothing like hand building a few thousand watches in a couple years time. God bless you Jake, your the man, and we appreciate everything you do.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow this thread quickly became one of the most viewed on the DWF, that says a lot about the popularity of and interest in this watch. With that said, I have kind of had an itch for a Tsunami Classic lately. I love the orange dial, but I really love the darker dials with the white outline around the lume instead of the black outline like the orange and yellow and silver dials have. It makes the markers look bigger and I really like that, I can see the difference between my 009 and my Tsunami. But I think the orange dial really pops. I gotta stop looking at this thread lol


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

I love the orange dial, I'm wearing it today.


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

My new Tsunami came today. The style, finish, orange dial WOW, looks great, I love it. Jake thanks for all of your time and understanding. I know that I was a lot of trouble, after all it was my first buy from you. Next time I'll do better. I got Tsunami, orange sub dial.


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of my new Tsunami, I am one Happy retired watch owner


----------



## sean6993 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello All
I finally have a Tsunami on the way thanks to Jake, he is very helpful and the watch had been on order for some months when I recieved an email saying it had been completed.I was stunned as I thought what confiuration he had put together as I had forgotten what I originally asked for but I recieved exactly what I had asked for even down to the red tipped MM second hand.Jake is one stand up guy he has done a custom watch for me in the past and was a pleasure to deal with.A picture when I receive the watch as it has not been shipped, its getting all the calabration and testing done.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have enjoyed my UDT so much, I just ordered another Tsunami! A DLC on Nato with an orange Soxa dial and the 12 hour bezel.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

floydfan33 said:


> I have enjoyed my UDT so much, I just ordered another Tsunami! A DLC on Nato with an orange Soxa dial and the 12 hour bezel.


How did you get to order another custom Tsunami? I thought Jake wasn't taking any more orders for custom T's? I tried asking him about a month and a half ago and got declined....:-(


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

I see a lot of people are using Zulu straps on their Tsunami's, Can you use the spring bars that come with the watch, or do you have to change them?


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

I used the same spring bars when I put it on a Zulu. 


Sent via messenger pigeon.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i wanted to order another one , and he would not take my order either 

oh well

sean6993 glad your watch is in route 

i hope to one day get an email saying mine is shipped as well


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine will be on the sales forum shortly, keep your eyes peeled if you're looking for one!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> i wanted to order another one , and he would not take my order either
> 
> oh well
> 
> ...


Just FYI, I didn't receive a shipping notification e-mail. I received an e-mail letting me know that assembly was complete and that shipping was awaiting testing and observation. The watch was on my wrist exactly two weeks later.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

understood


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I just saw Jake's Facebook update. Now would be the time to hit his site. There are a couple Tsunamis available!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Torrid said:


> I just saw Jake's Facebook update. Now would be the time to hit his site.  There are a couple Tsunamis available!


I see a Caribbean special on his website. Better act fast.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I see a Caribbean special on his website. Better act fast.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


There was a silver dial Classic there an hour ago.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

CGSshorty said:


> There was a silver dial Classic there an hour ago.


The silver is still showing available but he didn't list how many would be selling.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Torrid said:


> The silver is still showing available but he didn't list how many would be selling.


probably just the one made at this point.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


>


Haha. You must be so proud.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Haha. You must be so proud.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


it is flattering that guys would want one, let alone the 7 or 8 Jake has done


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> it is flattering that guys would want one, let alone the 7 or 8 Jake has done


Hey man, it's a kickass combo with a great name. I'm surprised there have only been 7 or 8. Jake should start cutting you a % 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I saw the posting early this morning and thought to myself "dang, if I didn't have the Olivier coming in I'd order one!" haha


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Lol, I have all the parts sitting here to do my own Duke Special, just waiting for my 7040 donor to get here. Was going to use a 7490 for it, but decided the slimmed down case just wouldn't do it justice.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

this just in... a big mahalo to Jake and Raoul Duke for the inspiration :-!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i have the same watch coming but with sumo crown , 12 hour bezel insert , submarine instead of frog 


your watch is so very nice congrats 
N-JOY

i like that color strap you have , i think a marartac 4 rung olive drab 22 mm kills so hard , stainless or low lite hardware works


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh my God I'm so heated...the one day I didnt go on the computer all day long becuase I was busy preparing for upcoming vacation, and Jake decides to sell the RDCS on his site. I had no idea those were coming, if I knew I would have been the first one buying one. Now I will have to wait until someone tries to flip theirs for around $700. Life just isnt fair sometimes. Any other day, I would have scored one no problems. Could flip my orange for it. Orange wasnt my first choice, but I do like it and jumped at the chance to buy a Tsunami when it presented itself, especially considering I got a smoking deal on it and will make money if I decide to flip. I also apparently missed the silver, which was my favorite made for the Tsunami dial.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

I just realized I sound like a whiney little girl in that last post lol I was just venting a bit


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

nugget40 said:


> I just relized I sound like a whiney little girl in that last post lol I was just venting a bit


Nah bud, don't worry. We can all relate to your pain.

Hope you find one ASAP.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

nugget40 said:


> I just relized I sound like a whiney little girl in that last post lol I was just venting a bit


I feel for you cos I missed as well! I emailed Jake over the weekend on the availability and he mentioned he would be posting some on his website 'soon'. I did not check yesterday and missed the boat. :-(


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

nugget40 said:


> I just relized I sound like a whiney little girl in that last post lol I was just venting a bit


I just checked here and feel the same way. Would have loved to get that watch. Seems very difficult to grab one of these and all about timing. Hopefully I can get one of the 2s when they come out, or grab one if something like this comes again.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I feel your pain, it's a sharp looking mod-Tsunami. Here's my classic on a Greg Stevens grey nato. It's super comfy right out of the plastic. He's my new source.


























Neil


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well can't complain too much because I already own a Tsunami, some people don't. I really love it and consider myself lucky to have one since there are only 500 pieces and it seems the demand for these continues to grow. I have a feeling in a few years these are going to carry a fairly hefty price tag on the secondary market(hefty compared to original price).


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i have number #2 on the USPS for delivery today 

and # 3 Jake is building now and will be on its way from Hong Kong i imagine next week *****FINALLY *****


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Tsunami UDT Bone Frog arrived today .WOW! What a fine looking watch. Thanks Jake


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

pics or it never happened


----------



## forest24018 (Feb 21, 2012)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> Tsunami UDT Bone Frog arrived today .WOW! What a fine looking watch. Thanks Jake


Hey, BACKDRAFT710, when did you order/yours ship? I ask b/c I am in VA as well and am waiting on an incoming from Jake - Thanks


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well it did happen, I'll try to post pictures later today!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i am only kidding i know you did 

but looking foward to your pics


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not at home now and being so old I can't remember when it was!


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> Tsunami UDT Bone Frog arrived today .WOW! What a fine looking watch. Thanks Jake


Congrats on a great watch! Bone Frog #40 in Vancouver says hi.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i just took delivery of this one


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's my new one


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

jdmfetish, that is one great looking Tsunami! Beautiful! Can't wait to see your next acquisition.....


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> jdmfetish, that is one great looking Tsunami! Beautiful! Can't wait to see your next acquisition.....


that makes two of us

thank you very much , i really appreciate it


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> that makes two of us
> 
> thank you very much , i really appreciate it


You got it! Glad I could be of service! In it's place I wonder what will surface.......


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scored one of the new Military Snowflake Tsunami GMT' this AM. I think I was the first to snag one. Picture of my orange Tsunami and a picture of the new Tsunami shamelessly taken from Dagaz web store. Have to wait for mine to arrive for a fresh picture. Cheers, gman54 b-)

PS: The tan NATO will be replaced with a black Hirsch Lane.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*TSUNAMI SWEEPSTAKES - POST APPROVED BY ERNIE ROMERS, SITE OWNER**.

*


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

I really want a Tsunami but I want to customize the one I get a little (bezel, dials, etc., and I can't hack snow flake hands) and while a great opportunity to get a Tsunami these last three offerings have been pre-made, and ready to go. If I am wrong someone please correct me so I can order one while they are still available.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

hooligan said:


> I really want a Tsunami but I want to customize the one I get a little (bezel, dials, etc., and I can't hack snow flake hands) and while a great opportunity to get a Tsunami these last three offerings have been pre-made, and ready to go. If I am wrong someone please correct me so I can order one while they are still available.


there was one in for sale section just sold for $395 , i tried to buy it but missed by moments
you can buy a used one and toss some new parts in it , and the parts coming out can be sold as many love to mod seiko's and they are in demand

there is a new tsunami being sold by Chiro in the fs section at $555 brand new , orange dial classic


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

hooligan said:


> I really want a Tsunami but I want to customize the one I get a little (bezel, dials, etc., and I can't hack snow flake hands) and while a great opportunity to get a Tsunami these last three offerings have been pre-made, and ready to go. If I am wrong someone please correct me so I can order one while they are still available.


Well Jake has stopped taking custom orders for the Tsunamis. You'll probably have to wait for the the Tsunami 2 to have a real custom made one!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i would grab that new one in the FS section for anyone wanting a new one


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> there was one in for sale section just sold for $395 , i tried to buy it but missed by moments
> you can buy a used one and toss some new parts in it , and the parts coming out can be sold as many love to mod seiko's and they are in demand
> 
> there is a new tsunami being sold by Chiro in the fs section at $555 brand new , orange dial classic





Pakz said:


> Well Jake has stopped taking custom orders for the Tsunamis. You'll probably have to wait for the the Tsunami 2 to have a real custom made one!


Thanks for the confirmation guys. I guess I'll have to wait for the _Tsunami II_ or buy a used Tsunami and have it customized the way I want it.
Or maybe I'll get fortunate and win a Tsunami through the sweepstakes, who could possibly complain about a free a Tsunami customized or not?


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Getting high with the Tsunami....


----------



## ryasja2009 (Jul 28, 2011)

Jake sent me this pic last weekend hopefully I don't have to wait to much longer for delivery... BONE-FROG!!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

wow 

stunner


----------



## ryasja2009 (Jul 28, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> wow
> 
> stunner


Thx, I'll be sure to post some more pics when it arrives


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

ryasja2009 said:


> Thx, I'll be sure to post some more pics when it arrives


cool

i am still waiting for mine 
a picture would be nice 
tracking number better


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

ryasja2009 said:


> Jake sent me this pic last weekend hopefully I don't have to wait to much longer for delivery... BONE-FROG!!
> 
> View attachment 786614


My grail...


----------



## Sierra27 (May 13, 2012)

I can now join the Tsunami party!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

it is very nice 
great choice

N-JOY


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I'm an imposter!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

show ^^^^^^^^^^^^ this guy the exit 



just kidding 
looks nice
you need a triple grip & a fuller tech crown


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

jdmfetish said:


> show ^^^^^^^^^^^^ this guy the exit
> 
> just kidding
> looks nice
> you need a triple grip & a fuller tech crown


Trust me I would.....but they won't fit the 6309.


----------



## Sierra27 (May 13, 2012)

I can now join the Tsunami party!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

you just did ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Sierra27 (May 13, 2012)

No idea how I managed to double post...must be double pleased to have my Tsunami. Damned computers...


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sunny day, and the mailman brought some extra sun!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

that is nice man
you ordered another tsunami ?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Sierra27 said:


> I can now join the Tsunami party!


right now, the state of New Hampshire has the highest per-capita rate of Caribbean Specials of anywhere in the world :-!


----------



## tarheel821 (Aug 30, 2011)

^^^ That looks awesome on the orange isofrane! You beat me to that one by minutes on the website, I'm very jealous :-d


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

BAAAH! I hate this thread! I want a tsunami more than ever now but Jake isnt making custom tsunami's anymore. Such a difficult watch to get hold of.


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just returned from the beach,Tsunami orange sub and Tsunami Bone Frog worked well.I washed them off when I returned to the house every night. Great watch, Jake does very good work. Thanks


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Just snagged this from the web store, 1 more left! CAN'T WAIT!!! 







(pic borrowed from the website)


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got a PVD Super Engineer for my DLC Orange Soxa


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Just snagged this from the web store, 1 more left! CAN'T WAIT!!!
> View attachment 791969
> 
> (pic borrowed from the website)


I picked up the second one. Selling my Tsunamis was the dumbest mistake in my watch history.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

defendnola said:


> I picked up the second one. Selling my Tsunamis was the dumbest mistake in my watch history.


well, if you do ever repeat your mistakes bro- make sure you give me a heads up beforehand, mmKay? :-d


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> well, if you do ever repeat your mistakes bro- make sure you give me a heads up beforehand, mmKay? :-d


Looks like Mr. Duke started a new watch design revolution.....I REALLY like this combo


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> right now, the state of New Hampshire has the highest per-capita rate of Caribbean Specials of anywhere in the world :-!


 Yessir, once I get mine we will have to have a RDCS GTG...and send Jake pictures. NH must have pretty close to all of them. We also have a pretty big number of Tsunamis living here for such a small spot on the Earth.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Got lucky and picked this one up too:










It's so sleek looking.. and modern.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

well, if you were going to give up on the MM300, at least you're snagging some excellent pieces :-!


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

defendnola said:


> Got lucky and picked this one up too:
> 
> It's so sleek looking.. and modern.


Congrats bro, I'm really digging this combo!

I see you're back to riding that tsunami wave all the way in... I'm scanning the horizon for the next swell of T2s|>

Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

makai8o8 said:


> Congrats bro, I'm really digging this combo!
> 
> I see you're back to riding that tsunami wave all the way in... I'm scanning the horizon for the next swell of T2s|>
> 
> Looking forward to your pics.


Ya dude. To me, it's the best watch I've ever owned. Just picked up this one as well..










Yes, I have a problem.. luckily I've run out of money now. Will probably see which black face grows on me the most.. I love the look of them both so much. Definitely interested in the T2 as well.


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

defendnola said:


> Ya dude. To me, it's the best watch I've ever owned. Just picked up this one as well..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I hear ya loud and clear!

That's my favorite one yet. Love the simplicity... The bund dial with 6105 hands compliment each other perfectly.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

defendnola said:


> I picked up the second one. Selling my Tsunamis was the dumbest mistake in my watch history.





Raoul Duke said:


> well, if you do ever repeat your mistakes bro- make sure you give me a heads up beforehand, mmKay? :-d


Play fair Duke...you already have 2 so share with the rest of us. Defendnola, when you lose your mind (again) and decide to sale your Tsunamis, call me;-)


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Ya dude. To me, it's the best watch I've ever owned. Just picked up this one as well..
> 
> Yes, I have a problem.. luckily I've run out of money now. Will probably see which black face grows on me the most.. I love the look of them both so much. Definitely interested in the T2 as well.


Wow you are fast, have you turned into some kind of Tsunami ninja sneaking around on the 10watches website buying them all as they are posted?! :-d;-) Nice one bud :-!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

latest T2 intel-

-as confirmed on the Dagaz FB page: bracelet will be H link similar to the 6139 "Pogue" bracelets.

-Jake had a mtg with the case manufacturer yesterday and submitted some "tweaks" to the tech drawings


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

stuart77 said:


> Wow you are fast, have you turned into some kind of Tsunami ninja sneaking around on the 10watches website buying them all as they are posted?! :-d;-) Nice one bud :-!


haha, I work in IT.. I just refresh the page at work and seemed to get lucky!


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

defendnola said:


> haha, I work in IT.. I just refresh the page at work and seemed to get lucky!


It's great how surfin the t'interweb looks just like working when you're in IT :-!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> latest T2 intel-
> 
> -as confirmed on the Dagaz FB page: bracelet will be H link similar to the 6139 "Pogue" bracelets.


Interesting bracelet. I like it...I just hope it has enough weight/heft (about 90 grams or more) to balance out the case. With the lug width only being 20mm (an improvement over the 19mm lug width on the original), I'm hoping the bracelet will remain 20mm at the clasp too (no taper).


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great looking watch,enjoy!!!!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

stuart77 said:


> It's great how surfin the t'interweb looks just like working when you're in IT :-!


hahah ya. Plus I have a monitor out of view. Btw a tip for those wanting instant notification when Jake puts a watch up for sale, go click LIKE on Dagaz Watch Ltd | Facebook and you can setup notifications when he posts. Plus, get up to date news on T2 stuff and everything Dagaz.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Better to be lucky than good ... I was lucky enough to grab the other one:









Kept missing them on 10watches and the forums but my timing worked this am.



defendnola said:


> Ya dude. To me, it's the best watch I've ever owned. Just picked up this one as well..
> 
> Yes, I have a problem.. luckily I've run out of money now. Will probably see which black face grows on me the most.. I love the look of them both so much. Definitely interested in the T2 as well.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i think that that bracelet is very nice, H link FTW
it would be my 1st choice if i was Jake 

period correct 

also the watches that i see using it today , no reason to throw names around , but they all are looking very sharp with it 

so the H link on 20MM for the 6105 homage is really hot 

now the only question for me is buy 1 T2 with 6105 hand set , BUT WHAT HANDSET should i buy for my 2nd T2 , as i know i am grabbing 2 of these for sure

also what dials Raoul , any word on dial choice or colors , i pray for a metallic burgandy dial


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

defendnola said:


> I picked up the second one. Selling my Tsunamis was the dumbest mistake in my watch history.


Clay, right? Hahaha, I saw your comments on the fb page. Congrats!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Clay, right? Hahaha, I saw your comments on the fb page. Congrats!


That's me bro, thanks so much !


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn these watches are nice. And cheap! I think I may have the beginnings of a problem... Now to
Figure out how to order one.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a question! I just shot an e-mail over to Jake regarding the tracking number he sent me, it had one too many characters in max length of 13 for the hongkong post mail tracker. Am I using the right tracker? I know Jake is busy and chances are I might receive my watch before he actually gets back to me, hahaha. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

torifile said:


> Damn these watches are nice. And cheap! I think I may have the beginnings of a problem... Now to
> Figure out how to order one.


I tried to order one, never heard back from Jake  Guess I can't join the Tsunami Club


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Bwana1 said:


> I tried to order one, never heard back from Jake  Guess I can't join the Tsunami Club


I reply to _all_ emails, albeit sometimes with very short answers.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> I tried to order one, never heard back from Jake  Guess I can't join the Tsunami Club


If you wanna join the club you gotta monitor the site! hahaha. Thats what I did, as soon as I caught wind that Jake was putting up more Tsunamis within these last couple days I have been refreshing the webstore and waiting for updates on FB so I could pounce when the opportunity to buy was there. I'd keep my eyes peeled if I were you. I got one orange SOXA. Defendnola snagged an orange SOXA, a Dive Pro, and a Vintage Bund! I think 7 was the number going up for grabs and im pretty sure 5 are gone.

Hey Jake, love your work. I haven't been on WIS scene very long but I definitely understand why your watches are so sought after. I can't wait to put up pictures of my new watch.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Jake B said:


> I reply to _all_ emails, albeit sometimes with very short answers.


That you do ... A true professional. Outstanding considering you probably get north of 200 emails and PMs a day I'm sure.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Jake B said:


> I reply to _all_ emails, albeit sometimes with very short answers.


Are you sure about that?;-)


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

fastward said:


> Are you sure about that?;-)


Certain. _ I do not_, however, reply to all forum PMs...Sometimes I like to enjoy my forum time without ansering pop ups every 10 seconds ;-) . I already work almost 18 hours/day, 7 days a week.

Thanks for the kind words, fellas.

Cheers!


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

So how do we order? I'm just getting up to speed on this incredibly interesting watch company so these are fairly elementary questions, I know. I really would like one of those bone frog dials...


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

AHHHH!!! I just dropped my stealth sea explorer and the minute hand is now loose and marring on the bezel insert!!!!!o|


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry I missed this. It's perfect!!


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

torifile said:


> So how do we order? I'm just getting up to speed on this incredibly interesting watch company so these are fairly elementary questions, I know. I really would like one of those bone frog dials...


Custom orders are not being taken at this time, but it seems Jake is working hard to crank out a reasonable number and variety of these watches. To get one now you need to wait for one to get posted on the site, decide if you like it, and jump FAST. Following the facebook page will increase your chances. If you're patient, the Tsunami 2's are coming out relatively soon, I'm not sure all the details thou.

As for the bone frog... Good luck.



Bustov said:


> So sorry I missed this. It's perfect!!


I agree. I love that one. Although, the window to grab one was only 14 minutes, so it was easy to miss!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> AHHHH!!! I just dropped my stealth sea explorer and the minute hand is now loose and marring on the bezel insert!!!!!o|


Pretty sure you can send it to Jake or send it to the dagaz approved watch guys in the usa.. can't remember who that is though I think it's mentioned in this thread.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

defendnola said:


> Pretty sure you can send it to Jake or send it to the dagaz approved watch guys in the usa.. can't remember who that is though I think it's mentioned in this thread.


Yeah, it's been sorted out. I told him though...Your _not supposed _to throw 'em at tile floors!! :-d


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Yeah, it's been sorted out. I told him though...Your _not supposed _to throw 'em at tile floors!! :-d


Sound advice. Also don't try to impress your friends and show them how sapphires won't scratch.. even on brick.. because they won't be impressed.


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

As for e-mailing Jake, I have e-mailed him many times maybe too many, BUT HE ALWAYS E-MAILS ME BACK IN A MATTER OF MINUTES!!!!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Jake B said:


> Yeah, it's been sorted out. I told him though...Your _not supposed _to throw 'em at tile floors!! :-d


I DIDN'T THROW IT! Hahaha. Thanks Jake, with all I have on my plate today and depending on what time my platoon is released I will probably have to send the head tomorrow. Now the wait continues for the arrival of my Orange Soxa !


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Jake B said:


> I reply to _all_ emails, albeit sometimes with very short answers.


I hate to be that guy, but I sent you an email regarding a part a few months back during your vacation and never recieved a response. Just saying.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I hate to be that guy, but I sent you an email regarding a part a few months back during your vacation and never recieved a response. Just saying.


I bothered him on vacation with a PM here which he replied to, and the email was responded to by Paul at Dagaz. Jake helped me out within a day or two of his return.

Not saying that addresses your lack of response, but just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I hate to be that guy, but I sent you an email regarding a part a few months back during your vacation and never recieved a response. Just saying.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Thanks.. I went on a month vacation from May 7th to June 7th after working for almost two years straight without any days off, one of which was spent working extra hard to support four people while my best friend/partner was in Canada dying of cancer. During that vacation, I still received the usual 300+ emails a day from people all over the world... Against my wife's advice, I still tried to answer as many as I could, and had my assistant try to help with non-tech emails. When I returned, there was an overflow of a few thousand that I tried to tackle over the following two months. Looks like we may have missed one or two...I extend my deepest apology to anyone who didn't have their parts question answered.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Fortunately I do get good response from Mr. B -- My big concern is prompt notification of new releases, such as the Tsunami 2. I do not do FACEBOOK! I like my privacy, and I'm on the lamb :-d No need to dredge up my checkered past & be exposed to questionable cronies of yesteryear. Let alone all the babes in my past :-d I'm an upstanding married family man now.

So a "Blog", or "newsletter" would be most appreciated. I can't always rely on Raoul Duke to keep up to speed :-d

Please consider those that do not subscribe to Face Book. FaceBook is evil IMHO :-|

Thanks Blokes!

RD


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Fortunately I do get good response from Mr. B -- My big concern is prompt notification of new releases, such as the Tsunami 2. I do not do FACEBOOK! I like my privacy, and I'm on the lamb :-d No need to dredge up my checkered past & be exposed to questionable cronies of yesteryear. Let alone all the babes in my past :-d I'm an upstanding married family man now.
> 
> So a "Blog", or "newsletter" would be most appreciated. I can't always rely on Raoul Duke to keep up to speed :-d
> 
> ...


Website and Facebook, Adam.. I put something on fb everyday. With running a store, a website, a facebook page, making watches, design, and overseeing production...and most important of all, a family, I really don't have time or resources to write a blog. There's nothing to stop you from signing up to facebook as "MAN X" so that you can follow your favourite companies, groups, etc...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jake B said:


> Website and Facebook, Adam.. I put something on fb everyday. With running a store, a website, a facebook page, making watches, design, and overseeing production...and most important of all, a family, I really don't have time or resources to write a blog. There's nothing to stop you from signing up to facebook as "MAN X" so that you can follow your favourite companies, groups, etc...


Thanks my Brother! Interesting info! If FaceBook is now your main resource for releasing info, then I will be "MAN X" :-d

The Family is most important of all!

Cheers mate & thanks for your response. Regardless, hold me a T2 or two :-!

All the Best!

Adam

As an after thought, why don't you just send out a blast newsletter to all your customers when product is available, like Benarus, Helson, and others, to keep people up to date. I know you are producing "one offs" on a regular basis, but why not make up 20 or more & let folks know what's available. Then you would have less emails to answer and watches to provide for quick sales. Just a thought. Guessing, waiting, with no real notification is rough on all of us.

Just a thought, though i Know you are extremely independent. Whatever works for you , I guess


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Just received my Military Snowflake T today and as usual, it is fantastic! I'll try to post some pics up soon...


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

My Classic is on the way...









It doesn't have the silver 6105 hands I dreamed of, but I think my backup hands look pretty darn good. If I find myself longing for the 6105 hands after I receive it, I'll just source some and have my watch guy install 'em.

I went with the 12 hour bezel because I love the dual ability to track elasped time (each bezel numeral represents 5 minutes of elasped time) OR track time in a 2nd time zone.

Any other classic dials out there with 12 hour bezels? Ive never seen pics of one but I gotta have a "brother" out there somewhere.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks sweet with those dagger hands! :-!



ky70 said:


> My Classic is on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Whoa that's a looker!


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't click on this thread any longer, as the suspense is to much.... .My lovely wife allowed me to order a Caribbean Special for my birthday, and it arrived yesterday from Jake. She was quick to grab it and hide it somewhere in the house until its unveiling Sept 17th. However, I did find the orange ISOfrane she ordered to accompany this piece (Love them ISO's & this woman)..

Thanks again Jake for your top notch service and quick responses to my emails, pretty amazing considering everything you have going. I look forward to returning with pictures and additional praise..


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

ky70 said:


> My Classic is on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bud, can't wait to hear your take on this awesome watch.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Whoa that's a looker!


.......... And this from a guy who just bought *THREE* Tsunamis in the same number of days !!!!! *AWESOME* !

Regards,


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow you guys are really ruthless on Jake....poor guy spends his days trying to keep other people happy and some of yous really bust his yams. I'm pretty sure he has never forgotten to build someones watch or ship said watch out. Pay him and leave him alone, and one day when your checking your mail, BANG you'll have a nice surprise. What's gonna happen when we bother him so much it pushes him over the edge and he starts charging the full value of the Tsunami, or just runs his shop like any other watch company? We should appreciate the fact we have someone like Jake that has a great mind and eye for design, the ability and geographic location to have all these parts manufactured and build these watches by hand, and the heart and personality to not only take care of his fellow WIS and make sure everyone is happy, but also chat and mingle with us on the forums. How many other watch company owners do you know that regularly post on here, other than to let us know they released a new product? We should consider ourselves blessed to have such an awesome guy to chat with, joke with, learn from, and give our hard earned money to


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

By the way, Jake where the hell is my watch??? I emailed you 17 times this week and you never got back to me.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

nugget40 said:


> By the way, Jake where the hell is my watch??? I emailed you 17 times this week and you never got back to me.


Lmao, THIS guy.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Veatorious said:


> I can't click on this thread any longer, as the suspense is to much.... .My lovely wife allowed me to order a Caribbean Special for my birthday, and it arrived yesterday from Jake. She was quick to grab it and hide it somewhere in the house until its unveiling Sept 17th. However, I did find the orange ISOfrane she ordered to accompany this piece (Love them ISO's & this woman)..
> 
> Thanks again Jake for your top notch service and quick responses to my emails, pretty amazing considering everything you have going. I look forward to returning with pictures and additional praise..


suspense when your watch is in Jakes hands in HK is enough to drive you mental 
but in your own house , stashed, and you gotta wait until Sept 17th , that is cruel and unusual punishment 
waiting to bond out of county jail is a walk in the park compared to that

you will be a nail biten fool !!!!! LOL


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Lmao, THIS guy.


Yeah, I hope this is 'tongue in cheek'. Otherwise Jake's not going to take this #*(t.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Yeah, I hope this is 'tongue in cheek'. Otherwise Jake's not going to take this #*(t.


I would lean towards tongue in cheek considering his previous post lol.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

defendnola said:


> I would lean towards tongue in cheek considering his previous post lol.


Lol.... or someone could find their new Tsunami Post delivered to the center of the pacific ocean.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

:-d In reality I havent bothered Jake once since I sent payment. I make a living in a similar way to Jake, just not with watches. I know how much of a PITA people can be when they really want something. Im sure Jake didn't become so busy and so popular by not delivering on his products. I know most of us regulars on here know the deal. But I see some newer people who ordered a Tsunami having a panic attack because they havent heard from Jake in two days, or its been two weeks since they sent him money and have not received their watches yet. It gets me frustrated for him, because I deal with the same crap and you want to tell some of these people to take their money and stuff it. But, its the way we support our family so we keep our mouths shut and deal with it.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

nugget40 said:


> :-d In reality I havent bothered Jake once since I sent payment. I make a living in a similar way to Jake, just not with watches. I know how much of a PITA people can be when they really want something. Im sure Jake didn't become so busy and so popular by not delivering on his products. I know most of us regulars on here know the deal. But I see some newer people who ordered a Tsunami having a panic attack because they havent heard from Jake in two days, or its been two weeks since they sent him money and have not received their watches yet. It gets me frustrated for him, because I deal with the same crap and you want to tell some of these people to take their money and stuff it. But, its the way we support our family so we keep our mouths shut and deal with it.


Yep. The one thing that's awesome about the frustration is.. it demonstrates how much people want the product.


----------



## SgtClaymore (Feb 2, 2012)

Now this watch is a beast!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

SgtClaymore said:


> View attachment 795163
> 
> 
> Now this watch is a beast!


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

#76 original arrived this morning. It lives up to all of the expectations.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I am ever so anxiously awaiting the arrival of my Orange Soxa, especially since I just mailed my Zero II Stealth Sea Explorer back to Jake this morning. The suspense is KILLING ME! Especially after such a long week. Hahaha, but I know when it does arrive its going to be an AWESOME day b-)


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

SgtClaymore said:


> View attachment 795163
> 
> 
> Now this watch is a beast!


How does this fit in a Tsunami thread???


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> How does this fit in a Tsunami thread???


It doesn't, either he's posted in the wrong thread or he's enacting a form of trolling that is not the likes of what we typically see


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

I managed to snag on of the Vintage Bunds that went up the other day and asked Jake to pop in a 12 hr bezel for the exact reasons you listed.
BTW- killer dial / handset on yours :-!



ky70 said:


> My Classic is on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> suspense when your watch is in Jakes hands in HK is enough to drive you mental
> but in your own house , stashed, and you gotta wait until Sept 17th , that is cruel and unusual punishment
> waiting to bond out of county jail is a walk in the park compared to that
> 
> you will be a nail biten fool !!!!! LOL


LOL

I am trying everything in the book to get the Tsunami early, but the wife is dead set on punishing me, as you noted, until my birthday. To be honest I don't even think she left it in the house, for all I know she rented a P.O. box just to store this bad boy off site... I have looked everywhere, this is worse than being a little kid looking for Christmas presents. I even offered my oldest a new toy of her liking if she shared the whereabouts of such Tsunami. ((Nothing)).

Oh well, patience is needed in my life, and this is a perfect time to learn..


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Medphred said:


> I managed to snag on of the Vintage Bunds that went up the other day and asked Jake to pop in a 12 hr bezel for the exact reasons you listed.
> BTW- killer dial / handset on yours :-!


Thank Medphred...I look forward to seeing your Tsunami (in both bezel configurations).


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Veatorious said:


> LOL
> 
> I am trying everything in the book to get the Tsunami early, but the wife is dead set on punishing me, as you noted, until my birthday. To be honest I don't even think she left it in the house, for all I know she rented a P.O. box just to store this bad boy off site... I have looked everywhere, this is worse than being a little kid looking for Christmas presents. I even offered my oldest a new toy of her liking if she shared the whereabouts of such Tsunami. ((Nothing)).
> 
> Oh well, patience is needed in my life, and this is a perfect time to learn..


I'm picturing it duct taped up underneath the evestroughing, at the back corner of your house, with a little fuzzy squirrel staring at it in confusion :-d


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

she put it in the bottom of the litter box in zip-lock LOL


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

there's a loose floor board under the runner in the upstairs hallway...


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

its hidden in one of the many shoes she probably has and hardly wears. hahaha


----------



## Sierra27 (May 13, 2012)

Hope she doesn't hide it so well that she forgets where she put it...


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just scored a Caribbean on the board, my first Tsunami :-!







Borrowed pic.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> It doesn't, either he's posted in the wrong thread or he's enacting a form of trolling that is not the likes of what we typically see


Figured as much. Seeing that he has not come back and reposted, I would believe it is the former.

On that note:

Here is a Tsunami!!!! .... on a Gunny Strap Leather Nato!


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's a Q&D (from my camera phone) of my Military Snowflake T that I received a couple of days ago. I'm definitely hooked on the T's and excited for the T2's that are coming soon!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Jake just posted on fb about 4 more tsunamis goin up for sale in 12 hours, that was 2 hours ago :-d


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Took this combo out on the town Thursday(Tsunami on Isofrane, Porsche Panamera). I like the bracelet for cool weather comfort, but the Isofrane is so comfortable in all situations that I think I've truly become a strap guy.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Buttoned this one up this morning. Not quite up to Tsunami standards I'm sure, but I think I got most of the effect.


----------



## Ali San (Dec 9, 2011)

Veatorious said:


> I can't click on this thread any longer, as the suspense is to much.... .My lovely wife allowed me to order a Caribbean Special for my birthday, and it arrived yesterday from Jake. She was quick to grab it and hide it somewhere in the house until its unveiling Sept 17th. However, I did find the orange ISOfrane she ordered to accompany this piece (Love them ISO's & this woman)..
> 
> Thanks again Jake for your top notch service and quick responses to my emails, pretty amazing considering everything you have going. I look forward to returning with pictures and additional praise..


Coincidence
I obtained a Caribbean Special as well, and can't wear it till the 17th. In my case it's for the wedding anniversary ;-)


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Ali San said:


> CoincidenceI obtained a Caribbean Special as well, and can't wear it till the 17th. In my case it's for the wedding anniversary ;-)


Nice bud, congrats on the anniversary and on recieving a great watch. Well, we will have to return shortly after the unboxing with some pics of our new Caribb Tsunami's.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Veatorious said:


> Nice bud, congrats on the anniversary and on recieving a great watch. Well, we will have to return shortly after the unboxing with some pics of our new Caribb Tsunami's.


Hahaha..Ali gets temporary custody of his tomorrow though, so he can come out to the New Territories to get it resized over a pint or two :-d


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ali San said:


> Coincidence
> I obtained a Caribbean Special as well, and can't wear it till the 17th. In my case it's for the wedding anniversary ;-)


A big congratulations on both accounts! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

I was going to pull the trigger on Jake's latest military style tsunami, but he said he has a couple? few? colored dials left. Holding out for one. Just recently saved enough money.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Jake B said:


> Hahaha..Ali gets temporary custody of his tomorrow though, so he can come out to the New Territories to get it resized over a pint or two :-d


----------



## Ali San (Dec 9, 2011)

Actually I have it in my office with me. So I can look at it daily. Once it's re-sized i have to hand it back over to the wife.
I could delay the resizing but I'm really thirsty and looking forward to a couple of pints.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

This strap arrived with a SXK007 (heading to Jake for a mod). Never tried a bund before.

It barely fits (still tight on the last hole), but I like it.









Opinions?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

finally got my order from Jake

wound up with a frog over the sub after all

fresh off the USPS, loctite still drying on the threads

freshly sized

grip x 3
frog dial & case back 
6105 hand set white, w/red seconds tip
12 hour insert 
gloss black chapter ring 
sumo crown


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

there was a bonefrog in the webstore.... i would have bought it o|. oh well, still waiting on my orange soxa, and I will probably be in the field when it arrives! hahaha


----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> there was a bonefrog in the webstore.... i would have bought it o|. oh well, still waiting on my orange soxa, and I will probably be in the field when it arrives! hahaha


Yea I had it in my paypal cart, but apparently was not quick enough. Great time for my internet to go down and was forced to use my iphone. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Ya someone got lucky on the froggie.. saw some mils go too! This month has been Tsunami'tastic.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

defendnola said:


> This month has been Tsunami'tastic.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

one of you knuckleheads grab this!

http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2366785


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

knuckle head , well i did consider it 

i am going to excercise some self control 

and wait for T2


----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

Raoul Duke said:


> one of you knuckleheads grab this!
> 
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


Thought about it, but I am not sure about the smoked tan saphire. If it was clear and was a non GMT bezel I might have been tempted to bite. I am also interested in the TII. It's still going to be based off a 6105 with a 20mm lug width, correct?


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*This is mine. The tan AR looks perfect with the sandblasted case and the red logo. I like it so much that I'm even tempted to grab the one that remains on the site; I can't believe it's still there.








*


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

This just landed








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Really? Im surprised its not gone! hahaha. My zero II has a smoked crystal, although I'd like it better without. I can't wait til that one comes back to me though. It's been my g-shock on my wrist since my little mishap! :/


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Bummed I missed the bonefrog. That one's my favorite ... maybe because I keep missing em.



defendnola said:


> Ya someone got lucky on the froggie.. saw some mils go too! This month has been Tsunami'tastic.


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't justify another watch right now.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

torifile said:


> I can't justify another watch right now.


Yea as many watches I like I just go for the ones I REALLY REALLY like or they just won't get the wrist time for them to be worth owning. But I do enjoy having choices. My collection will be my Orange Soxa, Zero II Stealth Sea Explorer, Olivier, and my g-shock (maybe 2 g-shocks?)


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Yea as many watches I like I just go for the ones I REALLY REALLY like or they just won't get the wrist time for them to be worth owning. But I do enjoy having choices. My collection will be my Orange Soxa, Zero II Stealth Sea Explorer, Olivier, and my g-shock (maybe 2 g-shocks?)


At one point last year I had a few hundred in my personal collection...


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Thats NUTS Jake! But then again you do make them for a living. If I was rich or made watches for a living I'd have quite a collection myself!:-!
Oooh customs please process my new baby soon. It'd be sweet if it was waiting for me thursday evening after I get back from the field


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

you wanna see a sick collection, check this out: TimeZone : Public Forum Archive » Scan day: Please join my 10k posts celebration with my SOTC (modem warning)



1stCAVGrunt said:


> Thats NUTS Jake! But then again you do make them for a living. If I was rich or made watches for a living I'd have quite a collection myself!:-!
> Oooh customs please process my new baby soon. It'd be sweet if it was waiting for me thursday evening after I get back from the field


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

matthewmmaddox said:


> *This is mine. The tan AR looks perfect with the sandblasted case and the red logo. I like it so much that I'm even tempted to grab the one that remains on the site; I can't believe it's still there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply, WOW!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Nice ones Brat! My silver will look just like yours, please don't get mad at me lol.
> 
> edit:
> 
> oh and if Jake makes a 6105 homage.. I'll jump all over it. I keep reading people talk about a Tsunami II based on a 6105 but I've never seen Jake mention it.


So I posted this awhile back.. and this james4444 guy is copying me? I'm confused.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

defendnola said:


> So I posted this awhile back.. and this james4444 guy is copying me? I'm confused.


It's SPAM. You'll see posts that are a name and numbers combo with a very low post count and copied posts pop up in all the different WUS forums. I always report them. The sig pics are links to ads.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Medphred said:


> you wanna see a sick collection, check this out: TimeZone : Public Forum Archive » Scan day: Please join my 10k posts celebration with my SOTC (modem warning)


Unbelievable.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you. THat Mr. Bourdeau is something else.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Medphred said:


> you wanna see a sick collection, check this out: TimeZone : Public Forum Archive » Scan day: Please join my 10k posts celebration with my SOTC (modem warning)


That guy is a hoarder lol, thats insane...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *This is mine. The tan AR looks perfect with the sandblasted case and the red logo. I like it so much that I'm even tempted to grab the one that remains on the site; I can't believe it's still there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm always on the verge of grabbing one of those "mili-t" but I keep getting restrained by the smoked crystal. I fear that it really limits too much the readability/visibility which, for me, are real important points in a dive watch. Maybe I'm wrong? What do you think of the legibility of yours, of the darkness of the "smoke"?

On the other hand, those are the only one I had a shot at, strangely. I missed the "orange vintage" ones (close to my perfect dream Tsunami), I missed the remaining Duke Special, I missed the UDT bonefrog... I missed the silver classic... pfff

Well, I do hope I can get one of the coloured dial ones that remain... Else I'll have to wait for a T2...


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

torifile said:


> I can't justify another watch right now.


I'm on the same boat. I would have been able to grab a tan GMT, and would really love to own a Tsunami, but I just can't justify it. My Stowa Seatime pretty much covers the user space that Tsunami would fill, and the Sumo is the slightly dressier user climbing up the scale.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Jake, you should put a link to your FB page in your signature. How do I find you on FB???


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

I linked it earlier in the thread, but google 'dagaz watch facebook'.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

defendnola said:


> I linked it earlier in the thread, but google 'dagaz watch facebook'.


Thanks for this - I didn't want to go through 28 pages to find it


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

defendnola said:


>


Perfect


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

My orange Soxa was still in customs :/. If you have yours already why is mine taking so long! looks amazing btw, I can't wait to size mine up


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> My orange Soxa was still in customs :/. If you have yours already why is mine taking so long! looks amazing btw, I can't wait to size mine up


Man it's really a craps shoot with customs bro.. keep your head up, I know how tough it is to wait.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> My orange Soxa was still in customs :/. If you have yours already why is mine taking so long! looks amazing btw, I can't wait to size mine up


this is why i always pay the extra $20 or so for EMS shipping. i've never had a customs delay- 2x HK->Portsmouth, NH took 4 days and a Tokyo->Portsmouth, NH was 4 days.

i feel for you, tho. hope it gets thru soon


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> My orange Soxa was still in customs :/. If you have yours already why is mine taking so long! looks amazing btw, I can't wait to size mine up


Mine was listed "inbound customs processed" for three days. I was so inpatient and nervous I called to make sure there was nothing wrong. The customer service rep was very pleasant and told me the watch was on the way, it just did not get scanned as leaving. It showed up the next day. It was wonderful.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Took some pictures today-


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Ham615 said:


> Mine was listed "inbound customs processed" for three days. I was so inpatient and nervous I called to make sure there was nothing wrong. The customer service rep was very pleasant and told me the watch was on the way, it just did not get scanned as leaving. It showed up the next day. It was wonderful.


Yea I just called USPS and they didn't have an update for me, just that customs is probably swamped in NY. It just bugs the hell outta me because Defendnola already has his and we ordered the same watch within literally minutes of eachother and he already got his. I'm just anxious to get nice watch back on my wrist as my Stealth is with Jake for repair and the only thing I got keeping my paperwhite watch tan is my G-shock. I'm a lil impatient, can ya tell? hahaha


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Status finally updated and my watch is here as of this 5am, just waiting for delivery. Tools are ready and blue loctite is ready to secure the screws in the soon to be adjusted tsunami bracelet . CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Status finally updated and my watch is here as of this 5am, just waiting for delivery. Tools are ready and blue loctite is ready to secure the screws in the soon to be adjusted tsunami bracelet . CAN'T WAIT!!!


I kept checking to see if you got it yet.. glad to see the update!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I waited ALL frickin' day but I finally have it on my wrist!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

ah ^^^^^^i think you shorted us ?????

pics ???


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> ah ^^^^^^i think you shorted us ?????
> 
> pics ???


Agreed, I feel very let down!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I was getting to that part! hahaha. There are a few pictures available for your viewing pleasure, but I'll throw in one here for the sake of this awesome Tsunami thread!









https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tsunami-orange-soxa-finally-pics-course-740256.html


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good looking watch, Jake does great work, enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I was getting to that part! hahaha. There are a few pictures available for your viewing pleasure, but I'll throw in one here for the sake of this awesome Tsunami thread!
> 
> View attachment 802180
> 
> ...


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

I have two packages from Jake that left customs last night.. hoping they get here before Wednesday.. as Isaac is supposed to hit here late Tuesday, early Wednesday. Oh ya, I have a baby due right around Wednesday too.. lol.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on the baby, but man did some dudes miss out from you grabbing those awesome Tsunamis Jake put up, hahaha. If was willing to put up the funds I probably would have done the same.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Thanks man, and ya I would hate me too lol.. pretty happy with myself though.

Here it is in full safety orange for the storm:


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

defendnola said:


> Thanks man, and ya I would hate me too lol.. pretty happy with myself though.
> 
> Here it is in full safety orange for the storm:


I want this with an orange Isofrane.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I think it would look awesome if you went opposite of what RD did with his carribean and threw on a blue isofrane to go with the orange dial. Something to consider?


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

defendnola said:


> Thanks man, and ya I would hate me too lol.. pretty happy with myself though.
> 
> Here it is in full safety orange for the storm:


That's just some orange goodness right there!

I wish you & yours the very best on your incoming bundle of joy|>


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I think it would look awesome if you went opposite of what RD did with his carribean and threw on a blue isofrane to go with the orange dial. Something to consider?


If you do that, then you'll_ have _to get together with him to do side-by-side* pix!!

* (or as they say back in Quebec where I'm from "Side-by-each" ;-) )


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Jake B said:


> If you do that, then you'll_ have _to get together with him to do side-by-side* pix!!
> 
> * (or as they say back in Quebec where I'm from "Side-by-each" ;-) )


If you make another orange Doxa style, can you slide it under the table to me? I feel the need to give you more money all of a sudden.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Personally if i bought an isofrane i would have to go with black to match my Stealth Sea Explorer so they're interchangeable. I like seeing other watch color combos with straps but I can guess you can say I'm either boring or tactical when it comes to my personal strap color options. I was however eyeballin' another rockin' ron's black orange-striped canvas with a black buckle. But just now I though how awesome my Stealth Sea Explorer would look with a tan or olive drab rockin ron's canvas. Hmmm, something to ponder on dressing up these awesome watches... It's nice to know first hand (or wrist) just how nice the T bracelets really are. I've already tried some of the straps I have on the Soxa and keep going back to the bracelet, haha.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Torrid said:


> I want this with an orange Isofrane.


I think it would be killer as well.



1stCAVGrunt said:


> I think it would look awesome if you went opposite of what RD did with his carribean and threw on a blue isofrane to go with the orange dial. Something to consider?


I think this would work better if the watch had blue hands, rather than black.



makai8o8 said:


> That's just some orange goodness right there!
> 
> I wish you & yours the very best on your incoming bundle of joy|>


Thanks so much !! Hoping this hurricane doesn't hit us too hard.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Personally if i bought an isofrane i would have to go with black to match my Stealth Sea Explorer so they're interchangeable. I like seeing other watch color combos with straps but I can guess you can say I'm either boring or tactical when it comes to my personal strap color options. I was however eyeballin' another rockin' ron's black orange-striped canvas with a black buckle. But just now I though how awesome my Stealth Sea Explorer would look with a tan or olive drab rockin ron's canvas. Hmmm, something to ponder on dressing up these awesome watches... It's nice to know first hand (or wrist) just how nice the T bracelets really are. I've already tried some of the straps I have on the Soxa and keep going back to the bracelet, haha.


I know what you mean about not going too crazy on straps.. even that orange zulu was a bit much for me. That said, I think the best thing on the zero2 is a olive zulu with pvd hardware.. here is what mine looked like before I sold it (like an idiot):










and here it was on a pvd mesh:


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I really like how the black mesh looks on the stealth, makes me consider getting one but getting thinner springbars with the right size ends is kind of a pain in the ars.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I really like how the black mesh looks on the stealth, makes me consider getting one but getting thinner springbars with the right size ends is kind of a pain in the ars.


There is one guy in Australia that sells them on Ebay in sets of 5. A must have for aftermarket strap options that don't fit fat bars. Much more assuring than jamming fat bars in a rubber strap and worrying that it will yank back out from the strap grabbing it.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Torrid: what is this guys name?


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

defendnola said:


> Torrid: what is this guys name?


twente(o). Here's a link to the exact ones I use for my Tsunami Isofrane combo. I did a lot of searching to find these bars so I bookmarked them in case I need replacements. These bars are insanely sturdy. The don't seem prone to the pin end wobble the fat bars get when released and reinstalled frequently.

5x SPRING BARS STAINLESS STEEL 22x1.78mm SDF 1.1mm ENDS | eBay


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Great info. Thx man. Got a notice from USPS today for my two remaining Tsunamis.. going to pick them up at 9am if they aren't closed for the hurricane.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

defendnola said:


> Great info. Thx man. Got a notice from USPS today for my two remaining Tsunamis.. going to pick them up at 9am if they aren't closed for the hurricane.


So did you sell the MM300 and go on a Tsunami buying spree?


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Torrid said:


> So did you sell the MM300 and go on a Tsunami buying spree?


Yep.

I sold a classic and a silver classic.. plus a few others to get that mm300. I really liked that watch, but PERSONALLY IN MY OPINION, I just think the Tsunami fits my needs much better. I almost felt guilty wearing the MM. I felt like if I knicked it, or scratched it, it would be the end of the world.. especially considering how much I paid for it. I also found myself missing my Tsunamis. Obviously, if you own one, you know how awesome it is. It took my attaining my grail to realize I should've just stuck with the Tsunami. I would also like to point out this is my opinion alone, and I understand the differences in the watches fully.. everyone will have a different opinion, and most will think I'm crazy for even talking about the two in the same paragraph.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

defendnola said:


> Yep.
> 
> I sold a classic and a silver classic.. plus a few others to get that mm300. I really liked that watch, but PERSONALLY IN MY OPINION, I just think the Tsunami fits my needs much better. I almost felt guilty wearing the MM. I felt like if I knicked it, or scratched it, it would be the end of the world.. especially considering how much I paid for it. I also found myself missing my Tsunamis. Obviously, if you own one, you know how awesome it is. It took my attaining my grail to realize I should've just stuck with the Tsunami. I would also like to point out this is my opinion alone, and I understand the differences in the watches fully.. everyone will have a different opinion, and most will think I'm crazy for even talking about the two in the same paragraph.


That definitely speaks to some of my experience. I have had many watches that I get mixed feelings about and the Tsunami has never disappointed me in any way. I have never even had the tinge of an urge to flip it and that has never happened with another watch. I have wanted an MM300 for a while, but the price bothers me. I had an Omega that I sold because I wouldn't wear it to work because I didn't want to damage it because of a possible repair bill. I wear my Tsunami everyday and it has gained some scratches and even a tiny ding, but everything just feels so right about it. I should chalk it up to finding the right watch and wait for the next Jake B. creation that calls out to me.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Just picked the two black face Tsunamis up this morning. Definitely keeping the bund. This is a crazy day.. the winds are already picking up and we should have 100mph gusts this evening.. Tsunamis and Hurricanes! lol. Hope you guys enjoy the pics.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

defendnola said:


> Just picked the two black face Tsunamis up this morning. Definitely keeping the bund. This is a crazy day.. the winds are already picking up and we should have 100mph gusts this evening.. Tsunamis and Hurricanes! lol. Hope you guys enjoy the pics.


stay safe, bro. i'll be thinking 'boutcha :-!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> stay safe, bro. i'll be thinking 'boutcha :-!


Thanks bro, I'll try to post some pics and maybe a video before the power goes out. Down at the beach the water is already well up on the sand and engulfing the benches and stuff.. lol. Here's a pic of a boat dock taken at 8am:










Normally you would see street there lol.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Wow, you have had a hot hand over the last couple of weeks at the Tsunami slots!! Congratulations. They all look fantastic. By the sound of the Isaac forecast, you may need all three to keep you earthbound. Good luck to you and yours. *


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Just picked the two black face Tsunamis up this morning. Definitely keeping the bund. This is a crazy day.. the winds are already picking up and we should have 100mph gusts this evening.. Tsunamis and Hurricanes! lol. Hope you guys enjoy the pics.


Man, and I thought I was greedy with 2 Ts. ;-) Nice haul! |>

Hunker down and stay safe!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

defendnola said:


> Thanks bro, I'll try to post some pics and maybe a video before the power goes out. Down at the beach the water is already well up on the sand and engulfing the benches and stuff.. lol. Here's a pic of a boat dock taken at 8am:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, you're in for it! here's some of the latest photos off the wires:


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Just picked the two black face Tsunamis up this morning. Definitely keeping the bund. This is a crazy day.. the winds are already picking up and we should have 100mph gusts this evening.. Tsunamis and Hurricanes! lol. Hope you guys enjoy the pics.


Congrats bud, you've got a nice collection there, have you picked one to wear for the birth of your baby? How your missus doing?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

all 3 are nice 

i prefer the 6105 handset most

1 each tropical storm/hurricane VS. 3 each Tsunami's , and the winner is ?


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

stuart77 said:


> Congrats bud, you've got a nice collection there, have you picked one to wear for the birth of your baby? How your missus doing?


I think I might wear my late father's Seiko silver wave for the birth. Missus is doing well, she's sitting right here.. just hoping the drop in pressure doesn't put her into labor!



jdmfetish said:


> all 3 are nice
> 
> i prefer the 6105 handset most
> 
> 1 each tropical storm/hurricane VS. 3 each Tsunami's , and the winner is ?


Ya I opted to offload the plonguer hand pro custom, even though it's badass, I felt out of the two black dialed, I appreciated the 6105 handset the most. I'm hoping Tsunami's win.. hurricanes suck!


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice. I really like the 6105 handset and the black chapter ring.
Hunker down, T's will win, Good luck


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

defendnola said:


> Just picked the two black face Tsunamis up this morning. Definitely keeping the bund. This is a crazy day.. the winds are already picking up and we should have 100mph gusts this evening.. Tsunamis and Hurricanes! lol. Hope you guys enjoy the pics.


Really glad you're enjoying them, Clay. Stay safe, buddy. Typhoon Vicente recently hit Hong Kong at Signal 10 (the highest) and trees were blown around like matchstix, floods, etc... so I know where your're comin' from. Scary, scary stuff. Take care, and we'll be thinkin' of you.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Just picked the two black face Tsunamis up this morning. Definitely keeping the bund.


Ah yeah ... that one didn't last too long on the forum :-d


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

I remember living at the beach when a hurricane came in. Exciting but aprehensive at the same time. Stay safe.
(and congrats on those Ts!)



defendnola said:


> Thanks bro, I'll try to post some pics and maybe a video before the power goes out. Down at the beach the water is already well up on the sand and engulfing the benches and stuff.. lol. Here's a pic of a boat dock taken at 8am:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Just picked the two black face Tsunamis up this morning. Definitely keeping the bund. This is a crazy day.. the winds are already picking up and we should have 100mph gusts this evening.. Tsunamis and Hurricanes! lol. Hope you guys enjoy the pics.


Beautiful, man !
I worked on an island for 23 years, and I know about storms, and how terrifying the forces of Nature can be .... Take care and stay safe, mate. All the best to you and the missus. And tie those babies down too !

Regards,


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

I lived in Sitka AK for awhile.. Tsunamis were an issue, and earthquakes, so I know how you feel! Here is a video I just took:


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Can anyone tell me which Superluminova is used on the Tsunami :-s

I have the Caribbean version, doesn't seem too bright....but loooovvveee the watch :-!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Somebody slap me for being stupid. I hadn't worn my stealth sea explorer in a few weeks as I had been obsessed with my mod/resto projects, and listed it for sale. Then I pulled it out and looked at it...realized what a jackass I would be to let it go.

I guess my subconscious didn't want to let it go because I listed it so high I didn't get any bites.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Bwana1 said:


> Can anyone tell me which Superluminova is used on the Tsunami :-s
> 
> I have the Caribbean version, doesn't seem too bright....but loooovvveee the watch :-!


C1, which isn't as bright as C3. add to the fact that the application area is so small and you don't have a combo that will please most lume junkies. it's better than average, but if you've ever owned a Monster a bit of a disappointment :-d

the new handsets have a special mix of C1 and C3 to keep the color as white as possible but give it a boost in the brightness dept.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Mmmyea, your screw-up would have been someone else's joy though thats for sure. I should know, my stealth sea explorer had 2 previous owners within a couple months time and I'm sure one of the is regretting it right now. I just couldn't believe I found it buried under all the other FS posts on here! Oh well, can't wait for Jake to finish it up and send it back to me to go back into a rotation with my orange soxa and g-shock.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> C1, which isn't as bright as C3. add to the fact that the application area is so small and you don't have a combo that will please most lume junkies. it's better than average, but if you've ever owned a Monster a bit of a disappointment :-d
> 
> the new handsets have a special mix of C1 and C3 to keep the color as white as possible but give it a boost in the brightness dept.


Appreciate the info my friend.

Yes I have a Monster & a Remora....big difference. Maybe I should look into another hand set from Jake, or relumed with BGW9.


----------



## Sierra27 (May 13, 2012)

Bwana1 I have the Caribbean version said:


> I don't really know why, but the Blue Caribbean has me. Took it off today to give it a break after about 4 weeks of exclusive wear. The bracelet is very comfortable and I have never worn bracelet before this Tsunami.
> 
> I agree with your observations about the lume, but it doesn't keep me from wearing the watch non-stop.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Mmmyea, your screw-up would have been someone else's joy though thats for sure. I should know, my stealth sea explorer had 2 previous owners within a couple months time and I'm sure one of the is regretting it right now. I just couldn't believe I found it buried under all the other FS posts on here! Oh well, can't wait for Jake to finish it up and send it back to me to go back into a rotation with my orange soxa and g-shock.


I think you might have mine. Did you buy it from Dave?


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

nah, bought it from a guy named nsandin on here, his name is nils


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> nah, bought it from a guy named nsandin on here, his name is nils


OK. I had a 1 in 7 chance it was mine.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Bwana1 said:


> Appreciate the info my friend.
> 
> Yes I have a Monster & a Remora....big difference. Maybe I should look into another hand set from Jake, or relumed with BGW9.


no prob :-!

those hands are now sold out and from what i gather, won't been seen again on 10watches.com for at least a yr- so they are worth something ;-)

i'm perfectly content with the lume on both of mine (the Special and the bone-frog). between a BASM, Sumo, Tuna and surprisingly a Movado Series 800 to scratch my lume itch.

both of my Ts are high contrast setups, so even in low light they're easily seen. in pitch black (like when my kid wakes me up at 03:30), i can read both just fine since w/o my glasses, i'd have to hold the watch 6" or less from my face to read it even if it were T100 tubes :-d


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> Can anyone tell me which Superluminova is used on the Tsunami :-s
> 
> I have the Caribbean version, doesn't seem too bright....but loooovvveee the watch :-!


Strange I have the same watch mine lasts all night not as bright as my sumo ( my best watch as far as lume) but acceptable anytime during the night I can still tell the time in the dark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

I also have no lume issues. Even if these watches had no lume at all, I'd still love them.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well guys, like I said "I love the watch"....but C1 wouldn't be considered bright in many books. Mines heading in for a lume job in the am


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

+1 that Caribbean dial with the orange hand is a stunner. Bummed i missed that one. 


Sierra27 said:


> I don't really know why, but the Blue Caribbean has me. Took it off today to give it a break after about 4 weeks of exclusive wear.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Medphred said:


> +1 that Caribbean dial with the orange hand is a stunner. Bummed i missed that one.


any time you want to see one in person, take a ride up to Portsmouth :-!


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Waiting on my T (its thru customs so its getting closer...)
We should try and see if we can get a MA/NH Tsunami GTG |>



Raoul Duke said:


> any time you want to see one in person, take a ride up to Portsmouth :-!


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

I picked up #12 silver sunburst original this morning from the post office. It has had a little work done on it. I thought it had had a simple lume job when I bought it, but it's a little more than that.









Honestly love the blue, it was a pleasant surprise.

I had stayed off the forum for a while because I have a bad habit of buying watches when I log on. Anyway, when I realized Jake was almost through with the Original T's I really wanted one. Started stalking the FS board and got lucky.









Fortunately I have a problem stopping at only one!


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Ham615 said:


> I picked up #12 silver sunburst original this morning from the post office. It has had a little work done on it. I thought it had had a simple lume job when I bought it, but it's a little more than that.
> 
> View attachment 807104
> 
> ...


If you are a fan of rubber straps, try tossing an ISOfrane on the black classic. Still my favorite combo.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh my , when did I miss that silver sunburst with the blue lume on the FS board? That is my all time favorite Tsunami, I remember when the original owner posted pictures when he first received it back from getting the lume done. My jaw almost hit the floor, that very watch is actually the wallpaper on my laptop. Want to trade Tsunamis? I have 2 to choose from lol


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Nugget but I think I have found one Im really proud of. I'm very fond of my original also, it has some history behind it that makes it special to me.

Jake is a class guy and the history behind the brand adds to the enjoyment of owning two of these, for me. Not to mention they are tanks and the size and shape hits the right buttons for me.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Torrid said:


> twente(o). Here's a link to the exact ones I use for my Tsunami Isofrane combo. I did a lot of searching to find these bars so I bookmarked them in case I need replacements. These bars are insanely sturdy. The don't seem prone to the pin end wobble the fat bars get when released and reinstalled frequently.
> 
> 5x SPRING BARS STAINLESS STEEL 22x1.78mm SDF 1.1mm ENDS | eBay


Thanks! I booked marked these too! Cheers!


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

*A great way to start the weekend!*

Just in today. Need to adjust the bracelet but looks awesome out of the box!

















Thanx Jake!
HAGWE everyone...


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Medphred said:


> +1 that Caribbean dial with the orange hand is a stunner. Bummed i missed that one.


I think I got the very last one this is a keeper for sure









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Medphred said:


> Just in today. Need to adjust the bracelet but looks awesome out of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's such a looker. Congrats!



Thuggee said:


> I think I got the very last one this is a keeper for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely a keeper!


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

I got the last Carribean Special from Jake, and when I stop being lazy, I will post pics, but I'm pretty sure you all know what it looks like by now lol. I have been having horrible luck with the FS board lately. When I check it 4 times a day nothing interesting really goes up for weeks. The 3 days I take off I miss that silver sunburst with the blue lume, and defendnolas dive pro which not only is freaking awesome, but I believe Jake only made 1 of it. At least I manged to score the RDSC from Jake. I also have kind of been itching for the original black classic. Jeez if I dont stop, my entire collection is going to consist of 10 different versions of the Tsunami.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

If any of you Caribbean Special owners ever decide to get rid of your blue dialed beauty, please let me know. I want one oh so bad.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

robertpg said:


> If any of you Caribbean Special owners ever decide to get rid of your blue dialed beauty, please let me know. I want one oh so bad.


you would have to talk with my 2 y/o son. i'm just keeping it safe for him :-d


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Let him know I have plenty of toys from my 3 year old that I can trade!


----------



## markrichardsonno9 (Mar 29, 2006)

Awesome watches , 3 have just landed with 2 more to follow , think I will start a thread with maybe a pic or 2 ;-)


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

This dawg on watch really does grow on you. The more time I spend with 'em the more I like 'em


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

I can finally contribute, the wife gave me a early surprise birthday party last night and the Tsunami is finally wrist side. Thanks again Jake, you killed it! And much respect Erik as well for the positive direction and allowing me to mirror your OG Caribbean Special.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

sweet :-!


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Veatorious said:


> I can finally contribute, the wife gave me a early surprise birthday party last night and the Tsunami is finally wrist side. Thanks again Jake, you killed it! And much respect Erik as well for the positive direction and allowing me to mirror your OG Caribbean Special.
> 
> View attachment 810044
> 
> ...


Tsunami and Isofrane, a match made in heaven.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Torrid said:


> Tsunami and Isofrane, a match made in heaven.


Agree, lovin the ISO on this watch. Going with a ZULU next, then maybe some time back on the OEM bracelet.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Veatorious said:


> View attachment 810045


money shot!! Congrats!


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

ky70 said:


> money shot!! Congrats!


Thanks bud, much appreciated.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

ky70 said:


> money shot!! Congrats!


Thanks bud, much appreciated.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Gotta love the ISO and the tsunami

Here's the Tsunami Stealth SUB UDT with ISOFrane (it has a BoneFrog caseback)


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Safety orange tonight;


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

I like flipping through all these Tsunami pics and though on the bracelet is my favorite look, I'm enjoy the strap look too.

I think the Tsunami looks fantastic on an Isofrane but I can't do the Isofrane because I don't like to see skin through the holes in the strap...it just looks weird to me.

So my alternative is another bonetto cinturini (model 300D). Here it is on the Tsunami.


































And here's the Tsunami on a fitted leather strap.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

ky70 said:


> I like flipping through all these Tsunami pics and though on the bracelet is my favorite look, I'm enjoy the strap look too.
> 
> I think the Tsunami looks fantastic on an Isofrane but I can't do the Isofrane because I don't like to see skin through the holes in the strap...it just looks weird to me.
> 
> ...


I'm not the biggest fan of the holes either except when I'm out in the heat. On days where I'm indoors I tend to put the bracelet back on.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome! Especially like the bonetto cinturini and the fitted leather strap with the deloyant! Great!

Btw... some of your pictures did not show up



ky70 said:


> I like flipping through all these Tsunami pics and though on the bracelet is my favorite look, I'm enjoy the strap look too.
> 
> I think the Tsunami looks fantastic on an Isofrane but I can't do the Isofrane because I don't like to see skin through the holes in the strap...it just looks weird to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> Awesome! Especially like the bonetto cinturini and the fitted leather strap with the deloyant! Great!
> 
> Btw... some of your pictures did not show up


Thanks and thanks for the heads up on the missing pic.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> Ordered both of my Tsunamis September of last year. I have owned up to 4 at one time (an orange and silver sunburst dial), but these are my original 2 keepers.


I snagged this one today. Can't wait to get my hands on it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Great snag! I was wondering when someone would pick it up. Coldbeer is the man by the way.. he's great to do business with.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

ky70 said:


> This dawg on watch really does grow on you. The more time I spend with 'em the more I like 'em


 The more i see of the classic dial, the more i want one, and by the way yours looks just fabulous with those dagger hands!!! Kinda the MM hands, but not really and they just fit the Tsunami oh so well.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone see the sketches on the Dagaz facebook??? Pretty sure they were of the T2....gives me something to look foward to this winter, since winter sucks in New England!!!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

nugget40 said:


> Anyone see the sketches on the Dagaz facebook??? Pretty sure they were of the T2....gives me something to look foward to this winter, since winter sucks in New England!!!


Ya man I saw them.. the watch looks SICK! Now to save....


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been dying to pick up a Tsunami, but it doesn't seem to be working out for me. I am never fast enough to get one, as they are sold in a flash, usually while I am sleeping. I ended up picking up a Zixen I have wanted, and now don't have the money for the Tsunami, even if one were to become available. I will styart saving my pennies again to see if one pops up, as the Tsunami is still tops on my list.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

defendnola said:


> Ya man I saw them.. the watch looks SICK! Now to save....


Whoa. Why did I look. Sick indeed.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i saw 
how many do i buy 

lots


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

nugget40 said:


> Anyone see the sketches on the Dagaz facebook??? Pretty sure they were of the T2....gives me something to look foward to this winter, since winter sucks in New England!!!


Another game changer for sure!


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Wore the original on a Zulu today for the first time.

I guess I'm going to have to join Facebook just to keep up with the T2. 
? Has the name of the new watch been confirmed ???


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Ham615 said:


> I guess I'm going to have to join Facebook just to keep up with the T2.
> ? Has the name of the new watch been confirmed ???


you could do that, but then you'll end up "friending" a bunch of low-life co-workers and old high school girlfriends :-d there'll be plenty of chatter about the T2 here, so if you're resisting the scourge upon this earth known as "FB".... LOL

no confirmed name yet (but i think i know :-!), so "T2" will remain the code-name for now ;-)


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't wait to see how it turns out! Just got an email from Jake and my stealth sea explorer has been repaired and the bezel insert replaced. I can't wait to put it back into rotation with my orange Soxa!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

dare i say i feel it will be better than the tsunami

as the longer we do things the better we get at them

in addition to that i have 20 watches with oyster bracelet , i have none with H-bracelet , and i love the H-bracelet and have been wanting one forever

so just by Jake improving with age, plus the H-bracelet , plus i would guess specs will be the same or better , lastly i love the 6105 case with the protruding crown guards

so dare i say it will be better IMO

below is the 6105 next to the 7040 case and the 6105 case is the clear winner , heck kills the sumo as well


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Absolutely. I saved that sketch to use as my wallpaper 
I just hope Jake gets more froggy / UDT dials for the T2.



ky70 said:


> Whoa. Why did I look. Sick indeed.


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

I fortunately already have a Tsunami "froggy" and so am very keen to see if we get the option of any kick-ass blue dials (and orange minute hand too of course!)


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

poxyhen said:


> I fortunately already have a Tsunami "froggy" and so am very keen to see if we get the option of any kick-ass blue dials (and orange minute hand too of course!)


I definitely am interested in blue since my Classic is black.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

The new concept drawings are ridicules. I need to snag me a Froggie&#8230; so Jake if you release the UDT dial on the T2, so help me-you will definitely be getting a family Christmas card and or an Express package with a little special nectar packed away&#8230;


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Just picked this up:


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

I am lusting after the T2, but hope there is a better way of selling it like a half prepaid waiting list. I missed each tsunami sale so I just bought orange soxa parts for my second 6309-7040.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Bustov keep you eyes and your wallet open = SCORE


YO that black frog is killin


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Just picked this up:


Nice score!!! My fav T. Would love one but was always a day late and a dollar short.

--- from my iPad


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

defendnola said:


> Just picked this up:


Get the flip out.. You are killing me man. You are now the Tsunami king, congratulations man! This piece on a black ISO or PVD mesh (awesome).


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been kind of lazy taking and posting pictures lately, but here are some of my new Carribean Special......and I am so looking foward to seeing Jakes 6105 dials, that is one of my favorite Seiko dials of all time.


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

I 2nd that, join the FB Resistence

no "T2" title? now I am interested in what Jake unveils it as -does that also mean a newly designed caseback if the Tsunami name is going to be retired? hmmm



Raoul Duke said:


> you could do that, but then you'll end up "friending" a bunch of low-life co-workers and old high school girlfriends :-d there'll be plenty of chatter about the T2 here, so if you're resisting the scourge upon this earth known as "FB".... LOL
> 
> no confirmed name yet (but i think i know :-!), so "T2" will remain the code-name for now ;-)


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

JSonn said:


> I 2nd that, join the FB Resistence
> 
> no "T2" title? now I am interested in what Jake unveils it as -does that also mean a newly designed caseback if the Tsunami name is going to be retired? hmmm


yep- new caseback. we were bouncing ideas around for it a few weeks ago- that's why i think i know the name ;-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm sooooo lusting after that T2... the 6105 really had one of the nicest dive watch design ever, safe the lug width, a bit on the small side relative to the general case size.

I'd still would like to grab me a T before I get a T2...  But it seems that the only times I have a chance at one, it's with smoked crystal (I'm afraid of it) and on NATO (I like that but I'm much of a bracelet guy... )


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> yep- new caseback. we were bouncing ideas around for it a few weeks ago- that's why i think i know the name ;-)


Is it frog related?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

flexible said:


> Is it frog related?


nope :-d


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

> Originally Posted by defendnola
> Just picked this up:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> nope :-d


Another Amphibian or Fish, Reptile, Invertebrate, Bird or Mammal?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

stuart77 said:


> Another Amphibian or Fish, Reptile, Invertebrate, Bird or Mammal?


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


>


Awesome. EOM


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ouuuucchhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sounds awesome!! Can't wait to have the information and see that caseback!!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

6105 came before the 6309 

so what comes before the frog 

THE TADPOLE


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


>


Animal, Vegetable or Mineral?! :roll::-d


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

stuart77 said:


> Animal, Vegetable or Mineral?! :roll::-d


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks to our very own ncmoto, my Zero II is now wearing some mesh.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

thats awesome man, i've been eyeballin some mesh for my Zero II as well


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Is that the WJean Shark Mesh PVD?


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> nope :-d


Dagaz Blackhole, because that what Jakes watches are leaving in many of our bank accounts!! I was also browsing Sales Forum today and a guy is selling a Seiko SKX Mod that he bought directly from "Josh B at 10 watches" Classic lol


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

On a flat vent for dress blue Class B inspection.....


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Dagaz Military.....reporting for duty.










attention to detail...excellent

























the "smoked" sapphire and bezel give a subdued look, but the type of "stealth" that I am looking for, as I do not like PVD or coated cases. The sandblasted case works in this configuration very well. I hesitated some before ordering as I have a Dagaz Snowflake...but, well you guys know the story....
and both look great on Mesh!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> On a flat vent for dress blue Class B inspection.....
> View attachment 814484
> 
> View attachment 814483


that looks awesome 

thanks for your service |>|>


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I almost never see pictures of Tsunamis on the original bracelet. Makes me wonder if I should break mine out just to be different.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Just delivered today - #31 UDT Timer - courtesy of Jake's Tsunami Sweepstakes :-!. On one of Jake's Natos....very nice strap! I highly recommend.










Feeling very fortunate to have won this beauty...thanks Jake! Very much looking forward to the T2 release .


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Torrid said:


> I almost never see pictures of Tsunamis on the original bracelet. Makes me wonder if I should break mine out just to be different.


i wore the Caribbean Special on the bracelet today :-!


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Raoul Duke said:


> i wore the Caribbean Special on the bracelet today :-!


I wore mine for a bit, but I think I've officially become a strap guy. I would have never thought I would ever choose a strap over a bracelet.


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Torrid said:


> I almost never see pictures of Tsunamis on the original bracelet. Makes me wonder if I should break mine out just to be different.


I wore my silver T on bracelet today for work.

--- from my iPad


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Torrid said:


> I wore mine for a bit, but I think I've officially become a strap guy. I would have never thought I would ever choose a strap over a bracelet.


It happened to me too. It's too much work to adjust a bracelet to fit perfectly when you have 10 or more watches. Plus the links on my Tsunami bracelet like to seize up and it annoys me.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

dmckean44 said:


> It happened to me too. It's too much work to adjust a bracelet to fit perfectly when you have 10 or more watches. Plus the links on my Tsunami bracelet like to seize up and it annoys me.


Yeah, if the links turn just right, they stick.


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

mtbluger said:


> Just delivered today - #31 UDT Timer - courtesy of Jake's Tsunami Sweepstakes :-!. On one of Jake's Natos....very nice strap! I highly recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what I am feeling is best put into terms by Monty Python, seriously though congrats


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Torrid said:


> I wore mine for a bit, but I think I've officially become a strap guy. I would have never thought I would ever choose a strap over a bracelet.


If you're ever in the mood to sell your bracelet, please send me a note as I would love to have a spare.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

To all you lucky guys w/ Tsunamis:

Help needed ordering Tsunami.


I sent Jake a message last week.
I received an automated reply, but nothing further.
I would very much like to order a custom Tsunami -- subbie, froggie, or other dial.
Any suggestions?

Or if any of you have direct contact w/ Jake, please forward this message, and my interest in ordering a Tsunami.

Thanks,
*RHINO*


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Well got news on my Sea Explorer....

Was running +40 sec in a 24 hour period so Jake decided to keep it for a few days for observation and any adjustments. I got an email with worse news on how now the mov't is behaving erratically and it's going to need replacement . I'm glad Jake kept it to make sure all was well and dealing with him these past couple weeks has been amazing. I'm glad I have my orange Soxa to keep my wrist happy because it'll be a couple weeks til' I get my Sea Explorer back.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Eh, you're going to have to monitor Jake's webstore and fb if you wanna snag a tsunami. He's not taking any more custom orders this late in the game as there are not many left. If you can find one in the FS forums and want it modded I'm sure you can go that route.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

ky70 said:


> If you're ever in the mood to sell your bracelet, please send me a note as I would love to have a spare.


Thanks for the offer, but I'll still use it from time to time and I know I'll never be able to buy another. I think because it is so darn hot the rubber just molds around my wrist while the bracelet cuts a bit into my wrist as it swells. I love the feeling of a cold bracelet and that just isn't happening in this weather.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Torrid said:


> I almost never see pictures of Tsunamis on the original bracelet. Makes me wonder if I should break mine out just to be different.


The bracelet is still my favorite option. A good bracelet has a lot to do with me holding on a watch.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

ky70 said:


> The bracelet is still my favorite option. A good bracelet has a lot to do with me holding on a watch.


I just put mine back on again. Sitting in the A/C the ISOfrane strap stiffens up and the ridges dig into my wrist and leaves red marks. It looks like a lazy day equals bracelet day for me.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

When i resized my bracelet I dropped one of the link screws. Anyone know the size or where I could order a replacement eg Ofrei or another supplier? Thx.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Medphred said:


> When i resized my bracelet I dropped one of the link screws. Anyone know the size or where I could order a replacement eg Ofrei or another supplier? Thx.


I would contact Jake B. I would think he has repair parts around.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Threw an orange isofrane ok the vintage today.. my vitamin c levels shot through the roof. 6 hours of sleep in three days thanks to my newborn son.. crazy times lol


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

hey guys, i hope i don't come off as an A-hole here but _please stop sending me PMs _asking why Jake isn't answering emails or when the T2 is coming out or if i can put you on a waiting list or if Jake is going to do a super-dome/flat/etc crystal

my relationship with Jake is purely personal and friendly in nature. i do not work for him.



Medphred said:


> When i resized my bracelet I dropped one of the link screws. Anyone know the size or where I could order a replacement eg Ofrei or another supplier? Thx.





Torrid said:


> I would contact Jake B. I would think he has repair parts around.


+1 he has pins. send him an email but do it quick- he's about to go on a dive trip for a week on a small, _unwired_ island in the South China Sea


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

defendnola said:


> Threw an orange isofrane ok the vintage today.. my vitamin c levels shot through the roof. 6 hours of sleep in three days thanks to my newborn son.. crazy times lol


get used to the sleep deprivation, bro :-d

that looks awesome on the orange Iso, BTW :-!


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Threw an orange isofrane ok the vintage today.. my vitamin c levels shot through the roof. 6 hours of sleep in three days thanks to my newborn son.. crazy times lol


Looks Awesome! Ordering an orange with PVD buckle for my DLC Soxa now!


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

defendnola said:


> Threw an orange isofrane ok the vintage today.. my vitamin c levels shot through the roof. 6 hours of sleep in three days thanks to my newborn son.. crazy times lol


Definitely no scurvy for this Tsunami Pirate! This combo is so full of win!

LOL! I don't envy you at all right now... My son went through several straight months of colic, & one day, like turning off a switch, it was completely gone. My fingers are crossed for you & yours for restful nights ahead!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Threw an orange isofrane ok the vintage today.. my vitamin c levels shot through the roof. 6 hours of sleep in three days thanks to my newborn son.. crazy times lol


Nice combo, it looks great. Congrats on the new addition. Don't worry you'll be able to sleep again in about 6mo or so.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Threw an orange isofrane ok the vintage today.. my vitamin c levels shot through the roof. 6 hours of sleep in three days thanks to my newborn son.. crazy times lol


Massive congratulations on the birth of your baby boy, there is no feeling like it bud, those night feeds and early wake ups are killer, but it's all part of joining the Daddy club!

Oh and nice watch by the way. :-!


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

defendnola said:


> 6 hours of sleep in three days thanks to my newborn son.. crazy times lol


Congrats. Re sleep depravation, you get used to it ... sort of. Just when you can't take anymore, they start sleeping thru the night. Mother Nature's way of keeping us from killing our young.

Enjoy it all, even the lack of sleep ... It goes by fast. The next thing you know you have twin 11 year old girls and the you realize that in a couple years they're going to start dating o|


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> hey guys, i hope i don't come off as an A-hole here but _please stop sending me PMs _asking why Jake isn't answering emails or when the T2 is coming out or if i can put you on a waiting list or if Jake is going to do a super-dome/flat/etc crystal
> 
> my relationship with Jake is purely personal and friendly in nature. i do not work for him.
> 
> +1 he has pins. send him an email but do it quick- he's about to go on a dive trip for a week on a small, _unwired_ island in the South China Sea


 Sorry but this made me laugh, I can just picture the bombardment of PMs you received. Jake has become a legend very quickly around these parts. I guess if people know you talk to him, apparently you work for him by default. So can you put me on the list to get on the list?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

nugget40 said:


> Sorry but this made me laugh, I can just picture the bombardment of PMs you received. Jake has become a legend very quickly around these parts. I guess if people know you talk to him, apparently you work for him by default. So can you put me on the list to get on the list?


Hey, thanks so much. I've never heard myself referred to in such flattering terms, and it's an honour. Nothin's come quickly though...It's taken 8 years of forum activity, hundreds and hundreds of hours of practice while I worked 4 jobs, 5 years in the watch biz, relocating to the other side of the planet to work with a friend/partner who passed away on us in 2011, and humpin' it on my own ever since, to get to wherever it is I'm at today :think:...Whew! :-d


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes Yes Yes. Now as long as my wife doesn't leave the house this afternoon....


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

litlmn said:


> Yes Yes Yes. Now as long as my wife doesn't leave the house this afternoon....


Only problem is that she will see that you've bought another watch :roll: This is why you need to have everything delivered to your work address! ;-):-d


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

stuart77 said:


> Only problem is that she will see that you've bought another watch :roll: This is why you need to have everything delivered to your work address! ;-):-d


Until she stops buying purses, she can't complain.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

litlmn said:


> Until she stops buying purses, she can't complain.


I'm trying to decide the price point for my next watch. My wife has had two or three purses and a watch since my last purchase. That sounds like perfect justification for the upcoming Tsunami II.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Torrid said:


> I'm trying to decide the price point for my next watch. My wife has had two or three purses and a watch since my last purchase. That sounds like perfect justification for the upcoming Tsunami II.


That sounds good. Might even be able to sneak in another watch. "See honey I only got 2 new ones to your 3". Though that might get you in trouble.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> On a flat vent for dress blue Class B inspection.....
> View attachment 814484
> 
> View attachment 814483


Man that flat vent looks great.. is that - seiko one? If so did you get it off a watch or buy it new?


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

She has arrived. Great watch and great work by Jake. Unfortunately the lume PIP didn't quite make it in tact. The seller wrapped it a little too well, and it was stuck to the plastic wrapped around the watch head.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

litlmn said:


> She has arrived. Great watch and great work by Jake. Unfortunately the lume PIP didn't quite make it in tact. The seller wrapped it a little too well, and it was stuck to the plastic wrapped around the watch head.


If I remember correctly, the easy fix on this is to use rubber cement to place the PIP back in.... but correct me if I am wrong. Also, Jake has replacements if the PIP is lost.

Cheers!


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm going to have Jake mod my orange dial Tsunami with a rose gold BB tribute dial and hands. My wife thinks the orange should be left as is and that I should mod one of my many skx007's. Opinions? BTW, I'm picking up my military snow flake Tsunami tomorrow in Hong Kong.

gman54


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

gman54 said:


> I'm going to have Jake mod my orange dial Tsunami with a rose gold BB tribute dial and hands. My wife thinks the orange should be left as is and that I should mod one of my many skx007's. Opinions? BTW, I'm picking up my military snow flake Tsunami tomorrow in Hong Kong.
> 
> gman54


Keep the Tsunami "as is".... mod the SKX

Btw. is your military snow flake like this one?


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

I gotta chime in here re my new UDT: after 96 hours since delivery and synch'ing the watch is spot on with my atomic frogman. Like spot on, not even half a second off

. I dunno what magic dust Jake uses, but that's tight my friends!


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

litlmn said:


> She has arrived. Great watch and great work by Jake. Unfortunately the lume PIP didn't quite make it in tact. The seller wrapped it a little too well, and it was stuck to the plastic wrapped around the watch head.


I am afraid it is a complete loss my friend, being pipless ruins everything.... so go ahead and send it to me. Seriously, great looking Tsunami, wear it well.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

defendnola said:


> Man that flat vent looks great.. is that - seiko one? If so did you get it off a watch or buy it new?


Its a real seiko flat vent. I can't remember off the top of my head what website I ordered from but I know Jake has them for sale on the webstore.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> If I remember correctly, the easy fix on this is to use rubber cement to place the PIP back in.... but correct me if I am wrong. Also, Jake has replacements if the PIP is lost.
> 
> Cheers!


I managed to notice the pip stuck to the wrapping before I tossed it, so I still have it. Just need to get the cement to re-attach it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Veatorious said:


> I am afraid it is a complete loss my friend, being pipless ruins everything.... so go ahead and send it to me. Seriously, great looking Tsunami, wear it well.


Ha Ha. I think I might hang on to this one for a bit Pip or no Pip. But if you get bored with the Caribbean blue just let me know.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

litlmn said:


> Ha Ha. I think I might hang on to this one for a bit Pip or no Pip. But if you get bored with the Caribbean blue just let me know.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh so you go straight for the Caribb... I don't think I can part with this one. See I was after a couple additional Ts besides the Caribb, but defendnola decided to purchase everything available across the globe in a matter of 3 weeks. How about this, if you find me a UDT, then we can talk.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

mtbluger said:


> I gotta chime in here re my new UDT: after 96 hours since delivery and synch'ing the watch is spot on with my atomic frogman. Like spot on, not even half a second off
> 
> . I dunno what magic dust Jake uses, but that's tight my friends!


Nice!! I'm a very respectable -6 per day but my accuracy OCD has me considering further regulation.


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

gman54 said:


> I'm going to have Jake mod my orange dial Tsunami with a rose gold BB tribute dial and hands. My wife thinks the orange should be left as is and that I should mod one of my many skx007's. Opinions? BTW, I'm picking up my military snow flake Tsunami tomorrow in Hong Kong.
> 
> gman54


Listen to your wife on this one. 
Post pictures of both please after you pick up your snowflake.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Someone sell me their Caribbean Blue T! Please!


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ha Ha! Where the sellers at?


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

robertpg said:


> Someone sell me their Caribbean Blue T! Please!


Somehow I don't see this happening any time soon.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

robertpg said:


> Someone sell me their Caribbean Blue T! Please!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

hahaha, yea robertpg you're a little late on that buddy. A few guys managed to swipe those Caribbeans and turn around and sold em weeks ago.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

I know, I know. Just being hopeful. I want a Tsunami of any kind, but am always late to the ones that turn up.


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

After relentless recon of watchrecon, development of debilitating carpal tunnel syndrome in the pointy finger from the repeated refresh hits on Jake's site & the sales corner, I finally caught my dream Tsunami thanks to VladdyMak! I felt like I won the lottery when this popped up. I have always been infatuated with the MM300 hands & was in lust the first time I saw this combo. I always knew the hands were brushed, but I didn't know that the edges were beveled & polished. As all who have mentioned in this thread, Jake's attention to detail & obvious love of his craft, shows in the pieces he builds. The T just exudes quality! Thank you Jake, for all that you do!





































Anxiously awaiting the T2 ... |>


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

makai8o8 said:


> After relentless recon of watchrecon, development of debilitating carpal tunnel syndrome in the pointy finger from the repeated refresh hits on Jake's site & the sales corner, I finally caught my dream Tsunami thanks to VladdyMak! I felt like I won the lottery when this popped up. I have always been infatuated with the MM300 hands & was in lust the first time I saw this combo. I always knew the hands were brushed, but I didn't know that the edges were beveled & polished. As all who have mentioned in this thread, Jake's attention to detail & obvious love of his craft, shows in the pieces he builds. The T just exudes quality! Thank you Jake, for all that you do!
> 
> Anxiously awaiting the T2 ... |>


You must have been all over the refresh, I think he posted it sold in mere minutes. It's a sweet piece, enjoy it.


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

litlmn said:


> You must have been all over the refresh, I think he posted it sold in mere minutes. It's a sweet piece, enjoy it.


Thanks!

Oh yeah ... I was actually just in the right place at the right time for once when this unfolded.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

makai8o8 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oh yeah ... I was actually just in the right place at the right time for once when this unfolded.


Dude. Sick. That's an amazing combo.


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

defendnola said:


> Dude. Sick. That's an amazing combo.


Thanks brotha! I feel very lucky that I got my meat hooks in on this one!


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

makai8o8 said:


> After relentless recon of watchrecon, development of debilitating carpal tunnel syndrome in the pointy finger from the repeated refresh hits on Jake's site & the sales corner, I finally caught my dream Tsunami thanks to VladdyMak! I felt like I won the lottery when this popped up. I have always been infatuated with the MM300 hands & was in lust the first time I saw this combo. I always knew the hands were brushed, but I didn't know that the edges were beveled & polished. As all who have mentioned in this thread, Jake's attention to detail & obvious love of his craft, shows in the pieces he builds. The T just exudes quality! Thank you Jake, for all that you do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the badest Ts Jake has done, just redonkuless. Enjoy this great watch and thanks for posting some really great pics.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> hey guys, i hope i don't come off as an A-hole here but _please stop sending me PMs _asking why Jake isn't answering emails or when the T2 is coming out or if i can put you on a waiting list or if Jake is going to do a super-dome/flat/etc crystal
> 
> my relationship with Jake is purely personal and friendly in nature. i do not work for him.


PM sent. :-d


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> PM sent. :-d


Chuck... if I did not know better...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Congrats Makai.....that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

sorry if this was covered but how can I buy one of these?


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

robertpg said:


> Someone sell me their Caribbean Blue T! Please!


I'm never selling mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

We need a dagaz sub forum plz.. thx


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Veatorious said:


> This is one of the badest Ts Jake has done, just redonkuless. Enjoy this great watch and thanks for posting some really great pics.


Thanks a lot bud! I agree, redonkuless & then some:-d



undertheradar said:


> Congrats Makai.....that thing is gorgeous!


Mahalo brah!



defendnola said:


> We need a dagaz sub forum plz.. thx


^This ... +1


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

Gentlemen, where can a tsunami be purchased? When I look on the site they seem to be all sold out. Am I SOL? or will more become available?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

incantana said:


> Gentlemen, where can a tsunami be purchased? When I look on the site they seem to be all sold out. Am I SOL? or will more become available?


SOL I'm afraid in regards to the Tsunami. Maybe one or two might pop up on the site without warning. Or you can buy used.

Otherwise, there's apparently a Tsunami 2 in the works. You'll have to wait for that.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

incantana said:


> Gentlemen, where can a tsunami be purchased? When I look on the site they seem to be all sold out. Am I SOL? or will more become available?


Hello incantana,

I finally found my used one after scouring watchrecon tsunami - WatchRecon & periodically checking in on the sales corner here. I believe the first batch of Tsunamis are all sold out ... The second rendition of the Tsunami, based on the 6105 case, will be available later this winter from Jake's site. Check out his fb page here Dagaz Watch Ltd | Facebook for the latest news & updates.

Happy hunting,
Kevin


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow thats no good. I have the money and I'm willing to spend it this very second if I could get a Tsunami with the carribean blue soxa dial and orange hand.....



Drop of a Hat said:


> SOL I'm afraid in regards to the Tsunami. Maybe one or two might pop up on the site without warning. Or you can buy used.
> 
> Otherwise, there's apparently a Tsunami 2 in the works. You'll have to wait for that.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

Just to confirm, the 6105 case is the same case used for the current tsunamis right? Thats one of the main aspects of the watch I am attracted to.



makai8o8 said:


> Hello incantana,
> 
> I finally found my used one after scouring watchrecon tsunami - WatchRecon & periodically checking in on the sales corner here. I believe the first batch of Tsunamis are all sold out ... The second rendition of the Tsunami, based on the 6105 case, will be available later this winter from Jake's site. Check out his fb page here Dagaz Watch Ltd | Facebook for the latest news & updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

incantana said:


> Just to confirm, the 6105 case is the same case used for the current tsunamis right? Thats one of the main aspects of the watch I am attracted to.


Actually the current one in based off of the 6309 case ... take a look at the fb page to get an idea of what the 6105 case looks like - asymmetrical design that protects the crown.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

incantana said:


> Wow thats no good. I have the money and I'm willing to spend it this very second if I could get a Tsunami with the carribean blue soxa dial and orange hand.....


this one?










the vintage AutoDive handset is sold out and Jake didn't include them in his latest order with his supplier. might be quite some time before we see them again. so, even if Jake could put a T together for you, you'd have to choose a different set of the "vintage" style hands


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah thats the one....I was trying my hardest to buy this for my brother (Mac Williamson...third round draft pick for the San Francisco Giants this year) and I was unable to get one. I like the new case a lot but without that dial/hand combo...it just doesn't hit the same spot. I guess its just not going to happen now....I've never been this sad over a watch.



Raoul Duke said:


> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

incantana said:


> Yeah thats the one....I was trying my hardest to buy this for my brother (Mac Williamson...third round draft pick for the San Francisco Giants this year) and I was unable to get one. I like the new case a lot but without that dial/hand combo...it just doesn't hit the same spot. I guess its just not going to happen now....I've never been this sad over a watch.


You could always make an offer on whomevers watch. Worse they can do is say no.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

incantana said:


> Yeah thats the one....I was trying my hardest to buy this for my brother (Mac Williamson...third round draft pick for the San Francisco Giants this year) and I was unable to get one. I like the new case a lot but without that dial/hand combo...it just doesn't hit the same spot. I guess its just not going to happen now....I've never been this sad over a watch.


Unfortunately that is the nature of a limited production piece. As I've learned you need to get in early and/or lucky.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

incantana said:


> Yeah thats the one....I was trying my hardest to buy this for my brother (Mac Williamson...third round draft pick for the San Francisco Giants this year) and I was unable to get one. I like the new case a lot but without that dial/hand combo...it just doesn't hit the same spot. I guess its just not going to happen now....I've never been this sad over a watch.


You're a good dude, and congrats to your brother for getting drafted. I strongly suggest you keep your eye out on the Sales Forum and like Kevin mentioned above Watch Recon... They come up every once in awhile, and most of us keep our watches in pristine condition so they are like new. I really hope you get one for your brother...such a great gift that he will always remember. Oh- and if you snag one a must have is a orange or black ISOFrane strap, especially considering he is an athlete and active. If I ever consider letting mine go I will reach out to you...

EDIT- Shoot Jake an email and see if he has any other hand options that would work (like the all white SOXA hands, they would look sick, he may also have a orange minute hand that can look almost as cool as the OG), I know he is not doing as much custom work anymore, but I am sure he would consider building a Caribb Ts for a up and coming ball player...


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

good point. any ideas how to find those that have this watch? heres one way I guess....anyone who has this watch and is willing to negotiate, please let me know. Maybe I even have a watch for trade you would like such as my Omega Seamaster professional 300m.



Drop of a Hat said:


> You could always make an offer on whomevers watch. Worse they can do is say no.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks! I appreciate that. My brother has busted his butt his entire life. Baseball is all he ever wanted and despite everyone constantly telling him how impossible it is....he made it. Definitely let me know if you're interested in letting yours go. Obviously I have cash but I also have watches for trade. As I said above, an Omega Seamaster Professional 300m may make a nice trade. Ya never know!



Veatorious said:


> You're a good dude, and congrats to your brother for getting drafted. I strongly suggest you keep your eye out on the Sales Forum and like Kevin mentioned above Watch Recon... They come up every once in awhile, and most of us keep our watches in pristine condition so they are like new. I really hope you get one for your brother...such a great gift that he will always remember. Oh- and if you snag one a must have is a orange or black ISOFrane strap, especially considering he is an athlete and active. If I ever consider letting mine go I will reach out to you...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

incantana said:


> Thanks! I appreciate that. My brother has busted his butt his entire life. Baseball is all he ever wanted and despite everyone constantly telling him how impossible it is....he made it. Definitely let me know if you're interested in letting yours go. Obviously I have cash but I also have watches for trade. As I said above, an Omega Seamaster Professional 300m may make a nice trade. Ya never know!


a Caribbean Special for a SMP? :think:


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

I actually just bought it last week for $800. You can find the thread about it on the omega forum. Id say that the omega could serve as incentive for a trade. its worth around 1.2k or so



Raoul Duke said:


> a Caribbean Special for a SMP? :think:


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

be careful thinking.. its gotten you in trouble before


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

?



defendnola said:


> be careful thinking.. its gotten you in trouble before


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

incantana, i have been trying to get my hands on a Tsunami for weeks, specifically the one you are after. But I have had absolutely no luck. Good luck on your search.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ever experience Tsunami separation anxiety? I was in a rush leaving for work this morning and forgot I had on a different watch...so I'm Tsunami-less today and my equilibrium is off.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

ky70 said:


> Ever experience Tsunami separation anxiety? I was in a rush leaving for work this morning and forgot I had on a different watch...so I'm Tsunami-less today and my equilibrium is off.


Definitely. My bone frog is one it's way to Jake for some work.. It's tough. Nice T btw.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Holy cow I'm getting impatient over a $30 part! Ordered one of Jakes Tsunami inserts for my Caribbean inspired 6309, and for the first time in lots of orders from him, the shipping info is all messed up. Jake shipped it on the 3rd, but it still doesn't show in USPS, and via Hong Kong Post it still says it it was accepted at Hong Kong or destination location on August 31st, which is strange considering I didnt even place the order till Sep 2nd. Even stranger is that it says the destination in the UK, not the US where I am.  
Tracking info has always shown in the USPS system within a day of getting the number, and I've never waited more than 7 or 8 days for items to get to me on the west coast.

This insert just isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

defendnola said:


> Definitely. My bone frog is one it's way to Jake for some work.. It's tough. Nice T btw.


My original needs an alignment touch up that kicks in my OCD, but I'm not willing to be separated from it that long at this point. I've turned that side of my brain off and convinced myself the issue is not there. So far it's working because it's all I want to wear.


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

undertheradar said:


> Holy cow I'm getting impatient over a $30 part! Ordered one of Jakes Tsunami inserts for my Caribbean inspired 6309, and for the first time in lots of orders from him, the shipping info is all messed up. Jake shipped it on the 3rd, but it still doesn't show in USPS, and via Hong Kong Post it still says it it was accepted at Hong Kong or destination location on August 31st, which is strange considering I didnt even place the order till Sep 2nd. Even stranger is that it says the destination in the UK, not the US where I am.
> Tracking info has always shown in the USPS system within a day of getting the number, and I've never waited more than 7 or 8 days for items to get to me on the west coast.
> 
> This insert just isn't cutting it anymore.


Waiting sucks period, especially when it's for a part that adds the finishing touch ... hope this rare weirdness works itself out for you soon.


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Some fresh off the press macro & lume shots ... as you can tell, I'm quite taken by this piece :-d


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, I found another Tsunami to go with my Blue Classic from someone on another forum. Should be here tomorrow. I ain't sayin' what it is just yet, but it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I guess posting my frustration worked...the insert showed up today.  Crap shot for now. Still not the same as a legit piece of artwork that is a T, but it'll do.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> Well, I found another Tsunami to go with my Blue Classic from someone on another forum. Should be here tomorrow. I ain't sayin' what it is just yet, but it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...


You just beat me to that one by a few min. It was well hidden in the sales post.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

PIP re-attached and she's back to full strength


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Great news Litlmn!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

My Blue Classic now has a brother.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

that's great, Chuck :-! nice pair you got there!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Indeed a nice pair and as I recall from the FS you got a nice bracelet for your Blue also. Great catch


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

tako_watch said:


> Indeed a nice pair and as I recall from the FS you got a nice bracelet for your Blue also. Great catch


I already have a nice bracelet for my Blue, but I normally wear it on the orange Iso. The extra bracelet that came with the Snowflake was missing some parts, but I believe the seller has found most of the missing parts and will send them to me. I may ask Jake if he has whatever might be lacking to make it a full fledged spare bracelet.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

makai8o8 said:


> Some fresh off the press macro & lume shots ... as you can tell, I'm quite taken by this piece :-d


My jealousy level is through the roof!


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Man all this hooting and hollering going on in this thread for the RAOUL DUKE Carribean Special (you cant forget the designers name people) has me thinking. It seems to be the most sought after Tsunami, yet there is only like 10 of them on the planet. I really love mine and most likely wouldnt sell it, but I might just throw mine up on the sales forum for a crazy number and see if anyone bites. Then we will be reading threads of people saying "did you see the crazy guy who put his Tsunami up for 1500? He is nuts!!"


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

You'll regret it!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The thing is, I've come a (fair) bit too late to the game, and Jake wasn't taking custom orders anymore when I contacted him for "my ideal T" (Would have been silver soxa dial, black autodive handset, triple grip bezel and "fuller-tech" crown. Plus brushed case, bracelet and clear crystal, obviously). So I started looking for the rare pieces he puts up in the store. Missed all the ones that were close-ish to my idea (the orange soxas, the silver classic) or much to my liking (the UDT bonefrog) and only had chances to grab "military" ones with the smoked crystal (which I feared would obscure too much the dial and lume -I'm a lume addict and clarity freak ;-) )... 

I had a look at the pieces that come up from time to time in the FS forum... but man, they go very quickly and most do only sell to CONUS buyers (and that action takes place when I sleep, usually... nasty time zones).

So I'll still try to grab one of the very last pieces that remain... BUT I've seen the sketches for the "Tsunami II" and, man, I think I might be even more in love with that one that with the T. So it's OK for me to miss the last ones, now. If that's what happens, I'll get a nice T2 and be happy. If I'm lucky I still may grab a T first and then get a T2 to keep the T company... But I think I could live well just with a T2... It's really a kick-ass design and if it's got the same quality as the T, since the movement and the assembly will be the same, it's a dream come true!!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

|>|>


makai8o8 said:


> Some fresh off the press macro & lume shots ... as you can tell, I'm quite taken by this piece :-d


Your pix are absolutely_ stupendous!_ Very well done.

Just pokin' my head in to say hi again while I have internet access, fellas! The vacation's been super, and I'll be back in the game fully re-charged in a couple of days. Got a few decent dive pix with the Tsunami, and I'll post 'em when I get back to HK, where, I've just been informed by my brother in law, there are now a total of 400 NE15 (6R15) waiting for me. |>


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

nugget40 said:


> I really love mine and most likely wouldnt sell it, but I might just throw mine up on the sales forum for a crazy number and see if anyone bites. Then we will be reading threads of people saying "did you see the crazy guy who put his Tsunami up for 1500? He is nuts!!"





defendnola said:


> You'll regret it!


Im really feeling my Tsunami but If someone is willing to throw me over $1,200 to get it, HE GONE.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Pakz said:


> The thing is, I've come a (fair) bit too late to the game, and Jake wasn't taking custom orders anymore when I contacted him for "my ideal T" (Would have been silver soxa dial, black autodive handset, triple grip bezel and "fuller-tech" crown. Plus brushed case, bracelet and clear crystal, obviously). So I started looking for the rare pieces he puts up in the store. Missed all the ones that were close-ish to my idea (the orange soxas, the silver classic) or much to my liking (the UDT bonefrog) and only had chances to grab "military" ones with the smoked crystal (which I feared would obscure too much the dial and lume -I'm a lume addict and clarity freak ;-) )...
> 
> I had a look at the pieces that come up from time to time in the FS forum... but man, they go very quickly and most do only sell to CONUS buyers (and that action takes place when I sleep, usually... nasty time zones).
> 
> So I'll still try to grab one of the very last pieces that remain... BUT I've seen the sketches for the "Tsunami II" and, man, I think I might be even more in love with that one that with the T. So it's OK for me to miss the last ones, now. If that's what happens, I'll get a nice T2 and be happy. If I'm lucky I still may grab a T first and then get a T2 to keep the T company... But I think I could live well just with a T2... It's really a kick-ass design and if it's got the same quality as the T, since the movement and the assembly will be the same, it's a dream come true!!


You definitely need to be patient. It has been over 6 months since I sent my deposit and I have no iden when I will be receiving it. I lucked out on my first one as I contacted Jake and he just had one completed that the buyer flaked on so I took it quickly.


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

defendnola said:


> My jealousy level is through the roof!


Says Poseidon of the Tsunamis!:-d

If only I had a quarter of the Ts that passed through your hands ... |>



Jake B said:


> |>|>
> 
> Your pix are absolutely_ stupendous!_ Very well done.
> 
> Just pokin' my head in to say hi again while I have internet access, fellas! The vacation's been super, and I'll be back in the game fully re-charged in a couple of days. Got a few decent dive pix with the Tsunami, and I'll post 'em when I get back to HK, where, I've just been informed by my brother in law, there are now a total of 400 NE15 (6R15) waiting for me. |>


Thank you fine sir!

I can vouch for many on here that we're willing to give our left ... Well ... We're really excited about the next wave of Ts!


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea so after leaving that post, I def started getting PMs all offering a thousand or more for the Carribean. So now I am wondering how much I will really miss it if it is gone. Being offered double what you paid for something a month and a half ago is a very tempting


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

makai8o8 said:


> I can vouch for many on here that we're willing to give our left ... Well ... We're really excited about the next wave of Ts!


+1...when do we sign up????

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jake B said:


> |>|>
> 
> Your pix are absolutely_ stupendous!_ Very well done.
> 
> Just pokin' my head in to say hi again while I have internet access, fellas! The vacation's been super, and I'll be back in the game fully re-charged in a couple of days. Got a few decent dive pix with the Tsunami, and I'll post 'em when I get back to HK, where, I've just been informed by my brother in law, there are now a total of 400 NE15 (6R15) waiting for me. |>


 Oh Boy, hope you are having a great time Jake, and giving those magic fingers a rest because it sounds like they are about to be very busy!!! Make sure you post up some pics of your vacation.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

nugget40 said:


> Yea so after leaving that post, I def started getting PMs all offering a thousand or more for the Carribean. So now I am wondering how much I will really miss it if it is go thing.i9ne. Being offered double what you paid for something a month and a half ago is a very tempting


I don't have a Carribean but I'd still have a hell of a time selling my Classic at that price. I don't think I would find a comforting enough watch after the Tsunami is gone even if I bought another Omega with the funds. A 2254.50 would be my choice, but I still don't think that would fill the void.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Learn from my mistakes. I've sold a classic and a silver classic. Don't do it.. the regret is enormous. I sold them to obtain a mm300, but I enjoy these watches more than the mm300.. that speaks volumes. The history of the people behind these watches.. the design.. the parts.. everything is perfect. Be careful if you sell.. it's hard to replace a Tsunami.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

defendnola said:


> Learn from my mistakes. I've sold a classic and a silver classic. Don't do it.. the regret is enormous. I sold them to obtain a mm300, but I enjoy these watches more than the mm300.. that speaks volumes. The history of the people behind these watches.. the design.. the parts.. everything is perfect. Be careful if you sell.. it's hard to replace a Tsunami.


Considering what you obtained last go round on Jake's web store AND the bone frog you recently acquired I'd say you've more than made up for your mistakes. That being said I'm still jealous. Hahaha


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Learn from my mistakes. I've sold a classic and a silver classic. Don't do it.. the regret is enormous. I sold them to obtain a mm300, but I enjoy these watches more than the mm300.. that speaks volumes. The history of the people behind these watches.. the design.. the parts.. everything is perfect. Be careful if you sell.. it's hard to replace a Tsunami.


*
Can I get an Amen? Defendola preaches the truth. Forsake not your Tsunami.
*


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

My Tsunami's and Dagaz Zero II rule!

I am going to ask Jake for another custom Black (PVD) Tsunami if I can pull it off....

This has been posted before.... but yes, foresake you not to sell your Tsunami's!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Considering what you obtained last go round on Jake's web store AND the bone frog you recently acquired I'd say you've more than made up for your mistakes. That being said I'm still jealous. Hahaha


My desperation to obtain what I let go speaks volumes. I'm glad I took the path I did.. if I didn't I wouldn't own a vintage orange and a bund... let alone the bone frog.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

defendnola said:


> My desperation to obtain what I let go speaks volumes. I'm glad I took the path I did.. if I didn't I wouldn't own a vintage orange and a bund... let alone the bone frog.


Here is a question for everyone: I have two SUBs UDT's with the bone frog case back... would anyone consider these to be "bone frog" Tsunami's...???

Does not matter to me (they are mine... all mine.... muhhahahaa....) but I am interested in what everyone thinks!


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

This statement is very true. I sold a T classic and my 6105-811X collection to fund a MM300- it was suppose to be "the watch to end all collecting" although I love the history of the MM300 and it's classic design, accurate movement and versitility of wearing on bracelet or waffle strap. For me it just doesn't have the same mystique as does the Tsunami. It truely is a custom watch, which I have grown to appreciate a lot more then factory built pieces. The quality is outstanding, the T's could be the best bang for your buck diver out there, so it's hard to overlook the value of them. They also have a cult like status among us which just adds to their desirabilty. Although the 6309 design was my first auto watch that started all of this, the 6105 asym is where my heart belongs. And now that Jake is resurrecting this old classic fitted with modern hardwear, I think the T2 (or whatever her name will be) is one special piece that I will never flip, ever...



defendnola said:


> Learn from my mistakes. I've sold a classic and a silver classic. Don't do it.. the regret is enormous. I sold them to obtain a mm300, but I enjoy these watches more than the mm300.. that speaks volumes. The history of the people behind these watches.. the design.. the parts.. everything is perfect. Be careful if you sell.. it's hard to replace a Tsunami.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Here is a question for everyone: I have two SUBs UDT's with the bone frog case back... would anyone consider these to be "bone frog" Tsunami's...???
> 
> Does not matter to me (they are mine... all mine.... muhhahahaa....) but I am interested in what everyone thinks!


I would consider them to be 1 too many and you should sell one to me.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Here is a question for everyone: I have two SUBs UDT's with the bone frog case back... would anyone consider these to be "bone frog" Tsunami's...???
> 
> Does not matter to me (they are mine... all mine.... muhhahahaa....) but I am interested in what everyone thinks!


The caseback determines what 100 out of 500 it falls under.. if it's a frog caseback it's a frog, imo.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I wish I had a bone frog. :/


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

defendnola said:


> The caseback determines what 100 out of 500 it falls under.. if it's a frog caseback it's a frog, imo.


Actually I'm partially right. On the T's that arent frogs, the dial determines the type. I think I have this right.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I wish I had a bone frog. :/


Keep your eyes open and be patient my friend.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Jake B said:


> |>|>
> 
> Your pix are absolutely_ stupendous!_ Very well done.
> 
> Just pokin' my head in to say hi again while I have internet access, fellas! The vacation's been super, and I'll be back in the game fully re-charged in a couple of days. Got a few decent dive pix with the Tsunami, and I'll post 'em when I get back to HK, where, I've just been informed by my brother in law, there are now a total of 400 NE15 (6R15) waiting for me. |>


Well come back jake, one thing is for sure, there is a lot of work waiting for you.keep us inform.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Got a new Orange Isofrane with DLC Buckle for my Tsunami DLC/ Orange Soxa. Loving the combo!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

floydfan33 said:


> Got a new Orange Isofrane with DLC Buckle for my Tsunami DLC/ Orange Soxa. Loving the combo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tremendous!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

That really is an awesome combo


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

floydfan33 said:


> Got a new Orange Isofrane with DLC Buckle for my Tsunami DLC/ Orange Soxa. Loving the combo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks excellent. Since I moved and unpacked my black ISOfrane, I haven't worn my black Classic on anything else. I tried to sell it last week and couldn't find it because I packed it away. I just found it Tuesday and love the strap all over again. Must have been a sign.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't think I would really sell one of my Ts. It just got me thinking though being the owner of a very limited watch that many people want but only a few of them in existence. I am actually hoping to add a 3rd Tsunami to the collection before the run is over. I really would have loved that Dive-Pro or a Silver Classic. Maybe a DLC for a change of pace. I believe in 5 years the Tsunami will be the next Drednaught, rarely coming up on the secondary market and for 3-4 times the original selling price. Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Trying something different on the Snowflake.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

nugget40 said:


> I don't think I would really sell one of my Ts. It just got me thinking though being the owner of a very limited watch that many people want but only a few of them in existence. I am actually hoping to add a 3rd Tsunami to the collection before the run is over. I really would have loved that Dive-Pro or a Silver Classic. Maybe a DLC for a change of pace. I believe in 5 years the Tsunami will be the next Drednaught, rarely coming up on the secondary market and for 3-4 times the original selling price. Maybe I'm crazy.


It's already becoming that.. I think you're totally right.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Keep your eyes open and be patient my friend.


Yes, rare bird indeed. Sharp eyes. WTB board helps....

Confiding with a psychologist also helps....


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> Trying something different on the Snowflake.


Chuck: you are taking a page out of Nate's repertoire!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Chuck: you are taking a page out of Nate's repertoire!


Don't think it;s as bad as that. Nate would put mesh on a Mickey Mouse watch.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey, fellas. Just got back to HK a couple of hours ago, and goin' through our vacation pix. Here's a few for the thread...
































































Cheers! :-!


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics Jake, nice to see the T under the surface! Hope you a nice rest.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

mtbluger said:


> Great pics Jake, nice to see the T under the surface! Hope you a nice rest.


Thanks, Sean! Sure did. It was paradise down there. Here's a taste of the weather from our balcony...


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

It seems you had good vacation jake .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice! I hope that you really enjoyed this vacation... You look like you had a great time underwater (and above the sea)! And so did your UDT! (did you demolish something underwater?)


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Sweet pics Jake!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

You are not just the president, but you are a member too!

Great pics Jake.



Jake B said:


> Hey, fellas. Just got back to HK a couple of hours ago, and goin' through our vacation pix. Here's a few for the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Pakz said:


> Nice! I hope that you really enjoyed this vacation... You look like you had a great time underwater (and above the sea)! And so did your UDT! (did you demolish something underwater?)


Thanks...Nothing was demolished during this trip, 'cept for a few brain cells on Friday night :roll::-d


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, great view. I'm guessing 1 week is about 1 week too short, lol. Back to the grind as they say.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Hey, fellas. Just got back to HK a couple of hours ago, and goin' through our vacation pix. Here's a few for the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots and welcome back Jake!


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome! Froggie looks right at home in the water.


--- from my iPad


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> You are not just the president, but you are a member too!
> 
> Great pics Jake.


Nice Zenrag

That's what makes this brand so great!

Thanks for pics Jake


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

anyone else think the bonefrog on the dial looks like a frowning face? hahaha


----------



## markrichardsonno9 (Mar 29, 2006)

Quick question guys , has anyone tried to fit the Sinn U1 rubber strap to a Tsunami ?
Will it work ?

if not is there another fitted rubber strap out there with a U1 like deployment ?
Regards


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

markrichardsonno9 said:


> Quick question guys , has anyone tried to fit the Sinn U1 rubber strap to a Tsunami ?
> Will it work ?
> 
> if not is there another fitted rubber strap out there with a U1 like deployment ?
> Regards


Dievas makes one as well. 22mm. There's also that company Everest. New guys, so don't know much about them.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Jake, Great pictures, looks like you had a nice time. Glade you are home safe!


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jake B said:


> Hey, fellas. Just got back to HK a couple of hours ago, and goin' through our vacation pix. Here's a few for the thread...










[/QUOTE]

I've used this technique before ... Pointing off in the distance to distract the wifey so she doesn't give you the look for taking yet another wrist shot:-d Looks like you had a blast, & a well deserved one at that. Thanks for sharing Jake!


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

floydfan33 said:


> Got a new Orange Isofrane with DLC Buckle for my Tsunami DLC/ Orange Soxa. Loving the combo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick contrastb-) I don't know how I missed seeing this chapter ring before, but I'm drawn to every element of this piece!


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Thanks, Sean! Sure did. It was paradise down there. Here's a taste of the weather from our balcony...


Wow nice pictures and beautiful looking island. I have got to travel to the Pacific soon, every island I see pictures of looks like paradise. Hope you had a good vacation' though they never seem to last long enough, the time flies by.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

I hear ya ... getting $1000 for my T would be tempting...
Just have to make sure the missus doesn't see any offers ;-)


nugget40 said:


> Yea so after leaving that post, I def started getting PMs all offering a thousand or more for the Carribean. So now I am wondering how much I will really miss it if it is gone. Being offered double what you paid for something a month and a half ago is a very tempting


----------



## markrichardsonno9 (Mar 29, 2006)

Medphred said:


> I hear ya ... getting $1000 for my T would be tempting...
> Just have to make sure the missus doesn't see any offers ;-)


Just wait until Bone Frogs are changing hands for $2500+ , not that I'd be selling mine even at that !


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

For those of you that get bored, or don't know much about the history, here are some links for your enjoyment:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/tsunami-sumo-=-tsunamo-322171.html - Blue Sumo Tsunami
https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/will-you-kill-me-because-i-posted-120624.html - Soxa Mod.. check out that awesome second hand
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-udt-froggie-sub-diver-deutsche-l%E4nder-nato-379754.html - SKX031 frog.. somethin you dont see ever

some jake links:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/prototype-aqua-dot-dials-w-superluminova-4-variants-$30-usd-shipped-411438.html 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/legacy-noah-fuller-its-been-year-now-picture-thread-676647.html - the legacy of Noah


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

makai8o8 said:


> Definitely no scurvy for this Tsunami Pirate! This combo is so full of win!
> 
> LOL! I don't envy you at all right now... My son went through several straight months of colic, & one day, like turning off a switch, it was completely gone. My fingers are crossed for you & yours for restful nights ahead!


Just realized I forgot to reply to you. Colic is the devil. So far he only cries if he gets hungry.. he wasn't getting the right amount of milk from the breast at first, so there was a lot of crying.. we thought it was Colic. Now he is drinking from pre measured breast milk from the bottle.. and he sleeps more.

To offset this baby talk I will post a pic of my Tsunami lol:


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

defendnola said:


> Just realized I forgot to reply to you. Colic is the devil. So far he only cries if he gets hungry.. he wasn't getting the right amount of milk from the breast at first, so there was a lot of crying.. we thought it was Colic. Now he is drinking from pre measured breast milk from the bottle.. and he sleeps more.
> To offset this baby talk I will post a pic of my Tsunami lol:


I'm sure you had other things going on at the time ... Baby, taking care of mommy, getting over a hurricane, you know, little stuff. Glad to hear you guys are getting into the swing of things, & the little one is doing well!

BTW, great pic ... still my favorite to date.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

makai8o8 said:


> Sick contrastb-) I don't know how I missed seeing this chapter ring before, but I'm drawn to every element of this piece!


The Black 60 min chapter was Jake's idea, and worked perfectly. It's a nice subtle detail. I get more people asking about this watch than any one I own.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

It looks like I have something incoming!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Trying out an orange Bonetto on a pvd deployant. Think I might try the maroon version too.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

defendnola said:


> To offset this baby talk I will post a pic of my Tsunami lol:


Nice!! I'm a fan...


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Medphred said:


> Nice!! I'm a fan...


Nice choice of strap!


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jake, Thank you for making arrangements for Paul to deliver my new T to the Disney Hotel in HK! Great looking watch. I wore it the entire trip and it's still on my wrist. I'm not a fan of the smoked crystal; however, that isn't meant to be a negative comment about the watch. My wife has better vision than I and she can read the dial without any issue. I'm certain that this T will be visiting you to have the rose gold dial/hands and a non smoked crystal installed.

Cheers!


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Still lovin the Caribb...


----------



## Ali San (Dec 9, 2011)

Veatorious said:


> Still lovin the Caribb...
> 
> View attachment 824211


Am finally wearing mine since Friday.
There is absolutely nothing about it that I don't love.


----------



## tarheel821 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been searching for a Tsunami for months now to no avail. I've probably clicked refresh on the 10watches website thousands of times haha. I have managed to find these two Jake B creations in the last couple months and I'm extremely impressed by the build quality. They make me lust after a Tsunami even more. Sorry for the poor quality phone pictures, hopefully I can get some better ones once I get the camera back from my wife.









One of my grails is a Bone Frog Tsunami, so this one is a really nice alternative. I've never seen one like this before, it has a Tsunami bezel and domed blue AR sapphire crystal.









One of the original Dagaz Zeros. This one has all the features of the Tsunami minus the 6r15 movement. It's a pretty sweet watch, especially with the superdome sapphire crystal and Tsunami bracelet.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

tarheel821 said:


> I've been searching for a Tsunami for months now to no avail. I've probably clicked refresh on the 10watches website thousands of times haha. I have managed to find these two Jake B creations in the last couple months and I'm extremely impressed by the build quality. They make me lust after a Tsunami even more. Sorry for the poor quality phone pictures, hopefully I can get some better ones once I get the camera back from my wife.
> 
> View attachment 824657
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a blast from the past. IIRC, that was made in spring 2010, and Noah had me build it with one of the UDT sample dials. Nice to see it again!


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

Ughhhhhhhh



Veatorious said:


> Still lovin the Caribb...
> 
> View attachment 824211


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Does anyone happen to have a spare bracelet they may be willing to sell? I will be needing one once my Tsunami arrives!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

robertpg said:


> Does anyone happen to have a spare bracelet they may be willing to sell? I will be needing one once my Tsunami arrives!


how much are you willing to shell out


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

tarheel821 said:


> I've been searching for a Tsunami for months now to no avail. I've probably clicked refresh on the 10watches website thousands of times haha. I have managed to find these two Jake B creations in the last couple months and I'm extremely impressed by the build quality. They make me lust after a Tsunami even more. Sorry for the poor quality phone pictures, hopefully I can get some better ones once I get the camera back from my wife.
> 
> View attachment 824657
> 
> ...


Why did I let that one go?! Why?!!!

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

robertpg said:


> Does anyone happen to have a spare bracelet they may be willing to sell? I will be needing one once my Tsunami arrives!


Jake sells them


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

I spoke to Jake and he does not have anymore in stock, and he may be making another run of bracelets but he would have to order a minimum of 300 bracelets. I figure I would try to pick one up used since his production run is not definite.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

jdmfetish said:


> how much are you willing to shell out


How much are you willing to let it go for?


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

lovin this combo


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Wow, pretty damned hot. The satellites will never lose track of you.*


----------



## Ads54 (May 27, 2010)

Here's mine, all the way from the UK:










Is this the first mil version on this thread?! I think so!

Guessing these were not as popular as the classics but I loved it all the same! (it's now changed to a classic!)

Cant wait for the II, I really hope I can snag one as I love the asymmetric case design.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Ads54 said:


> Here's mine, all the way from the UK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally dig the mil style.. the lack of date is what I struggle with. Btw, I'll be moving to the UK soon.. what kind of customs fee did you pay on your Tsunami if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Ads54 (May 27, 2010)

defendnola said:


> I totally dig the mil style.. the lack of date is what I struggle with. Btw, I'll be moving to the UK soon.. what kind of customs fee did you pay on your Tsunami if you don't mind me asking.


Tbh that's what I struggled with too, hence the classic dial swap (+ the other parts)

If I remember rightly, I got stung with £50 of Customs fees, well worth it though


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

I just got this this in, Military Bund 12 Hr GMT! I can't believe I finally got a Tsunami!


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

robertpg said:


> I just got this this in, Military Bund 12 Hr GMT! I can't believe I finally got a Tsunami!


Congratulation, it's very... Watch 
Did you buy it right from dagaz or second hand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

robertpg said:


> I just got this this in, Military Bund 12 Hr GMT! I can't believe I finally got a Tsunami!


Congratulations, it looks great.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

robertpg said:


> I just got this this in, Military Bund 12 Hr GMT! I can't believe I finally got a Tsunami!


Nice pickup. Welcome to the club.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

robertpg said:


> I just got this this in, Military Bund 12 Hr GMT! I can't believe I finally got a Tsunami!


looks great

Thad is a great guy

congrats


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm seriously considering an isofrane, it'll be black with a dlc buckle. I want to get some SDF bars so I don't have to stuff fat bars in it to fit though :/


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

cant lose with an iso.. just picked up a black one to go along with my orange. looking forward to new colors


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

glg said:


> Congratulation, it's very... Watch
> Did you buy it right from dagaz or second hand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked it up NIB from someone here.


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

One for sale on Watchuseek...


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I'm seriously considering an isofrane, it'll be black with a dlc buckle. I want to get some SDF bars so I don't have to stuff fat bars in it to fit though :/


Make sure to get 22mm x 1.78 x 1.1mm bars. It will keep the strap from pinching so that your springbars stay hidden. The 1.1mm ends will ensure the bars fit tight without rattling around like standard .8mm end bars.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I'm seriously considering an isofrane, it'll be black with a dlc buckle. I want to get some SDF bars so I don't have to stuff fat bars in it to fit though :/


This is my Tsunami SUB UDT with a black ISOFrane and black DLC Buckle.....


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I sold this one a few months ago but I missed it. I got it back tonight so now I have two Froggies:


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

The other one:


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> I sold this one a few months ago but I missed it. I got it back tonight so now I have two Froggies:


Great re-score.... Though shalt not let a froggie go away again.....


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

robertpg said:


> I picked it up NIB from someone here.


Very good choice,
Congratulation one more time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jack477 said:


> I was foolish enough to let this one go to another WUS member :-(
> 
> To top it off, the fella I sold this to didn't even bother leaving me any feedback :roll:


Hope you get your hands on another one Jack. I'm not the offender, but I easily could be as I didn't know about leaving feedback (or where one does it). I do send the seller a note after I receive the watch (maybe that's feedback?)


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

ky70 said:


> Hope you get your hands on another one Jack. I'm not the offender, but I easily could be as I didn't know about leaving feedback (or where one does it). I do send the seller a note after I receive the watch (maybe that's feedback?)


Feedback forum:

Watch Deals, Feedback & Reputation


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I'm seriously considering an isofrane, it'll be black with a dlc buckle. I want to get some SDF bars so I don't have to stuff fat bars in it to fit though :/


a little silicone grease and they slide right in no problem :-!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

litlmn said:


> Feedback forum:
> 
> Watch Deals, Feedback & Reputation


Thank you for the direction! I only have DWF, Seiko/Citizen and the affordable forums in my favorites so I surely miss out on quite a bit of forum content.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Great re-score.... Though shalt not let a froggie go away again.....


i don't know
latley thinking i don't need 2 froggie's 
may let one go 
got a silver classic
i think i would be okay with 1 frog & 1 classic


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> i don't know
> latley thinking i don't need 2 froggie's
> may let one go
> got a silver classic
> i think i would be okay with 1 frog & 1 classic


It's one thing to let go of 1 out of 2.. way different to drop 1 of 1. Should be able to fetch a nice premium for the Frog.


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> i don't know
> latley thinking i don't need 2 froggie's
> may let one go
> got a silver classic
> i think i would be okay with 1 frog & 1 classic


I need a frog and I would love and care for it.


----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

I think I need a stainless UDT frog to compliment my black gear. All you desk divers need to let me snag one!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

hooligan said:


> I need a frog and I would love and care for it.


use it in good health


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> use it in good health


oh nice did it change hands?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

10-4


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> use it in good health


Thanks again for parting with one of your Frogs. It will be well cared for and well worn when I'm not just admiring it.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> use it in good health


Nice. Does he get a washcloth too???:-! I kid I kid.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

hooligan i know you will my friend no worries

a wash cloth , ssssssssssssshhhhhh trying to keep that for myself


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Just got a new NATO for mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

CGSshorty said:


> I sold this one a few months ago but I missed it. I got it back tonight so now I have two Froggies:





CGSshorty said:


> The other one:


You are cut off...:-!

But in all seriousness, you are one lucky man, enjoy them as the are both awesome.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Veatorious said:


> You are cut off...:-!
> 
> But in all seriousness, you are one lucky man, enjoy them as the are both awesome.


Thank you. I like that they are different enough to make it worth keeping both.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

I am nothing less than impressed with my Tsunami. It is running at +2 seconds over 24 hours, and that's great. I can't get enough of this watch.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*That's how Mr. Bourdeau's Tsunamis roll!*


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Yesterday as I was about to head out with my buddies we got stopped by a Lt Col who likes to chit chat with us whenever he spots us. I was wearing my orange soxa t as usual and on the bracelet on this occasion. He complimented on it and said its one of the nicest watches he's ever seen. This thing seems to really catch peoples eyes, I might have to get my CWP just in case! hahaha


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

CGSshorty said:


> Thank you. I like that they are different enough to make it worth keeping both.


I agree totally. I would really like to see the DLC UDT on a back mesh bracelet, now that's stealthy. I also love the hands on the blacked out UDT. Just a GREAT piece (s).


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Mr. V., I am surprised and dismayed by the lack of wisdom and sensitivity that you are exercising toward our poor, misguided and very troubled fellow member. Nonetheless, I WILL STEP IN AND DO WHAT IS RIGHT. CGSshorty, I hereby offer to relieve you of what is an unhealthy and potentially dangerous and clearly obsessive burden that will only lead you and those about whom you care to heartache and perhaps worse. Simply transfer your PVD Froggie to me at a fair price with due consideration to the imminent threat that it poses to your health and the grand gesture upon which I have embarked. I stand ready to step into the breach.

*


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Yesterday as I was about to head out with my buddies we got stopped by a Lt Col who likes to chit chat with us whenever he spots us. I was wearing my orange soxa t as usual and on the bracelet on this occasion. He complimented on it and said its one of the nicest watches he's ever seen. This thing seems to really catch peoples eyes, I might have to get my CWP just in case! hahaha


I've had people offer to buy mine after seeing it on my wrist after I have explained to them you can't just go buy these down at the corner jeweler told them not for sale EVER


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

robertpg said:


> I am nothing less than impressed with my Tsunami. It is running at +2 seconds over 24 hours, and that's great. I can't get enough of this watch.


Have you had a chance to fit the bracelet yet? I just realized it looks like your watch is bead blasted. I was curious to see how the brushed bracelet looked.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Veatorious said:


> I agree totally. I would really like to see the DLC UDT on a back mesh bracelet, now that's stealthy. I also love the hands on the blacked out UDT. Just a GREAT piece (s).


Thank you. My watch is actually the one Jake photographed for the Tsunami gallery on his site and I believe it is the first PVD Froggie Jake produced on his own. Correct me if I am wrong on that Jake.
As far as the mesh....I hate mesh.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Mr. V., I am surprised and dismayed by the lack of wisdom and sensitivity that you are exercising toward our poor, misguided and very troubled fellow member. Nonetheless, I WILL STEP IN AND DO WHAT IS RIGHT. CGSshorty, I hereby offer to relieve you of what is an unhealthy and potentially dangerous and clearly obsessive burden that will only lead you and those about whom you care to heartache and perhaps worse. Simply transfer your PVD Froggie to me at a fair price with due consideration to the imminent threat that it poses to your health and the grand gesture upon which I have embarked. I stand ready to step into the breach.
> 
> *


Thank you, that is incredibly considerate of you.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, PVD. Sorry I got used to everyone using DLC as of late.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Mr. V., I am surprised and dismayed by the lack of wisdom and sensitivity that you are exercising toward our poor, misguided and very troubled fellow member. Nonetheless, I WILL STEP IN AND DO WHAT IS RIGHT. CGSshorty, I hereby offer to relieve you of what is an unhealthy and potentially dangerous and clearly obsessive burden that will only lead you and those about whom you care to heartache and perhaps worse. Simply transfer your PVD Froggie to me at a fair price with due consideration to the imminent threat that it poses to your health and the grand gesture upon which I have embarked. I stand ready to step into the breach.
> *


You are like poetry in motion! And hey, I am trying to butta' him up for the """""PVD"""" Froggie, like it will ever happen, but never hurts to die trying.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Mr. V., I am surprised and dismayed by the lack of wisdom and sensitivity that you are exercising toward our poor, misguided and very troubled fellow member. Nonetheless, I WILL STEP IN AND DO WHAT IS RIGHT. CGSshorty, I hereby offer to relieve you of what is an unhealthy and potentially dangerous and clearly obsessive burden that will only lead you and those about whom you care to heartache and perhaps worse. Simply transfer your PVD Froggie to me at a fair price with due consideration to the imminent threat that it poses to your health and the grand gesture upon which I have embarked. I stand ready to step into the breach.
> 
> *


Classic. Reading this almost made me want to sell you mine, but it's not a Froggie so I reconsidered.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*I'm just here to help.*


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

hell yea, my stealth sea explorer will be on its way back to me tomorrow


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Twins?


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> hell yea, my stealth sea explorer will be on its way back to me tomorrow


Good to hear.

And thank you for your service.

Greg


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

It feels like freakin' christmas. I got a wjean mesh for the soxa on the way. Also got some extra sdf bars coming as well (isofrane in the near future?). My stealth sea explorer had to have the mov't replaced and is coming back with an upgraded mov't, so it's pretty much a t incognito now. October minus field training should be a pretty damn good month even though I'm missing halloween again! haha


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> It feels like freakin' christmas. I got a wjean mesh for the soxa on the way. Also got some extra sdf bars coming as well (isofrane in the near future?). My stealth sea explorer had to have the mov't replaced and is coming back with an upgraded mov't, so it's pretty much a t incognito now. October minus field training should be a pretty damn good month even though I'm missing halloween again! haha


oh wow did you get the ne15 in there?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> It feels like freakin' christmas. I got a wjean mesh for the soxa on the way. Also got some extra sdf bars coming as well (isofrane in the near future?). My stealth sea explorer had to have the mov't replaced and is coming back with an upgraded mov't, so it's pretty much a t incognito now. October minus field training should be a pretty damn good month even though I'm missing halloween again! haha


So did you get the NE15 put into the Dagaz Zero??

If so, I am wondering if Jake will replace the sterile case back with the tsunami case back. Once you put the NE15 in, you pretty well have the Tsunami and I think Jake usually reflects that with the Tsunami case back.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I just re-read the details of the work down and yes it is now officially a T. It has a non serialized T caseback with a 6r15 white date wheel . I can't wait to get it back


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I just re-read the details of the work down and yes it is now officially a T. It has a non serialized T caseback with a 6r15 white date wheel . I can't wait to get it back


Very cool


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

And here is my Tsunami, now on a bracelet


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

looks great robert.. i got a new strap today too.. a black isofrane:


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

That looks really sweet on the Isofrane defendnola.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's my Classic:
On a Daluca Leather Nato 















On a original waterborne nato








TW did a wonderful job on bringing this watch to fruition.


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

robertpg said:


> And here is my Tsunami, now on a bracelet


Perfection!

Bund dial + 6105 hands =b-)

You & defendnola are both lucky dogs! Enjoy!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

With winter coming, a leather nato just might be in order!!!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

tako_watch said:


> With winter coming, a leather nato just might be in order!!!


What do you like about a leather strap in the winter (or dislike about a bracelet in winter)?


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

ky70 said:


> What do you like about a leather strap in the winter (or dislike about a bracelet in winter)?


I'm assuming he likes the warmth of the leather and dislikes the cold of the bracelet. Just my assumption of course.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I like the cool feeling of putting on a watch bracelet. Doesn't last long though haha


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Bored the other night, & got my kink on with a little bit of mesh fetish ... Rated R due to partial date change content.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Damn, that is hot, and the date change is outrageous!*



makai8o8 said:


> Bored the other night, & got my kink on with a little bit of mesh fetish ... Rated R due to partial date change content.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

makai8o8 said:


> Bored the other night, & got my kink on with a little bit of mesh fetish ... Rated R due to partial date change content.


Damn bro, already got a mesh coming for the soxa but your pictures make me want one for the stealth sea explorer t


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Damn bro, already got a mesh coming for the soxa but your pictures make me want one for the stealth sea explorer t


Thanks bro! I'm really liking how comfortable the T is on mesh & it definitely changes the look up a bit.

I was fortunate to get my stealth sea explorer w/ the pvd mesh from defendnola. This was during his very temporary, but yet painful ordeal of purging all Ts & zeros from his system to obtain nirvana. After self-actualization was realized, he actually realized that he preferred his prior path ... I've heard that he has since recovered & is living happily ever after. :-d

You *need* a pvd mesh for your stealth sea explorer |>


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

It is so "meshed up" for you post these pics. My daughter calls my humor corny and now you know why...but in my defense, I'm corny on purpose.

Back on topic...I'm diggin' this look!! You have me thinking about mesh now and I'm not a mesh guy. 


makai8o8 said:


> Bored the other night, & got my kink on with a little bit of mesh fetish ... Rated R due to partial date change content.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

makai8o8 said:


> Thanks bro! I'm really liking how comfortable the T is on mesh & it definitely changes the look up a bit.
> 
> I was fortunate to get my stealth sea explorer w/ the pvd mesh from defendnola. This was during his very temporary, but yet painful ordeal of purging all Ts & zeros from his system to obtain nirvana. After self-actualization was realized, he actually realized that he preferred his prior path ... I've heard that he has since recovered & is living happily ever after. :-d
> 
> You *need* a pvd mesh for your stealth sea explorer |>


And then you acquired the coolest classic yet. Jealousy.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Haven't seen a Tsunami for sale on Dagaz for many weeks WTF????


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

kjd2121 said:


> Haven't seen a Tsunami for sale on Dagaz for many weeks WTF????


Huh?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

kjd2121 said:


> Haven't seen a Tsunami for sale on Dagaz for many weeks WTF????


That's normal. Jake only puts them up for sale when he makes them.. and right now it will be few and far between. You would have better luck checking the sales forum.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I would get a pvd mesh but I'm really lookin at the isofrane. What would be REALLY amazing is to have a t bracelet in dlc to match the dlc case


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

go iso. never look back!


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

ky70 said:


> It is so "meshed up" for you post these pics. My daughter calls my humor corny and now you know why...but in my defense, I'm corny on purpose.
> 
> Back on topic...I'm diggin' this look!! You have me thinking about mesh now and I'm not a mesh guy.


 I get the same thing from my daughter & wife. Just doing my WIS duties to hopefully convert & enable ... I always swap around from nato/zulus, Iso, bracelet, & mesh ... keeps me somewhat at bay from buying another piece & grants me peace with the wifey.



1stCAVGrunt said:


> I would get a pvd mesh but I'm really lookin at the isofrane. What would be REALLY amazing is to have a t bracelet in dlc to match the dlc case


It's on the must do list if you haven't tried out an Iso yet ... You can easily sell it on the sales corner with minimal loss if it's not your cup o' tea, or better yet, buy a gently used one. I have a black w/ dlc rs buckle for my stealth explorer as well ... great combo.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

The ISO is the strap that finally made me a strap guy. Highly recommended.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Torrid said:


> The ISO is the strap that finally made me a strap guy. Highly recommended.


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

I enjoy my T's on a iso, agreed it is a great strap. 
But this week has been a bracelet week, I get as many compliments on the bracelet as I
do the watch. I've always enjoyed bracelets and this is my favorite to date.

Anyone else having trouble uploading pictures lately?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

> You need a pvd mesh for your stealth sea explorer


Amen bruddah!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

looks so freakin' killer on the pvd mesh. NOPE, goin with the iso still


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Tried to upload same pictures 2 hrs ago


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ham615 said:


> I enjoy my T's on a iso, agreed it is a great strap.
> But this week has been a bracelet week, I get as many compliments on the bracelet as I
> do the watch. I've always enjoyed bracelets and this is my favorite to date


out the box I thought it was a good bracelet but after having more time with it on the wrist and admiring it, I can say that I like much more than that. It's better than good. The design is unique and the weight is right were I like it (a hair under 105 grams with 1 link removed).









I've later cooled on and sold many a watch because the bracelet wasn't good enough to hold my attention long term...that won't be an issue in this case.


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

undertheradar said:


> Amen bruddah!


So ono brah, garans ball barans! Sorry, I never get to bust out the pidgin anymore ... Shoots coz :-d


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

makai8o8 said:


> So ono brah, garans ball barans! Sorry, I never get to bust out the pidgin anymore ... Shoots coz :-d


Uhhhh.... What?! Hahaha


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Uhhhh.... What?! Hahaha


:-d We're both transplants from Hawaii ... Pidgin is just butchered English from the islands ... No worries, I'm not stroking out.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I would get a pvd mesh but I'm really lookin at the isofrane. What would be REALLY amazing is to have a t bracelet in dlc to match the dlc case


I have my Dagaz Zero Stealth with a black hammer bracelet from Yobokies (Harold Ng). It even has a black Seiko Clasp...

Seriously rockin'


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

makai8o8 said:


> :-d We're both transplants from Hawaii ... Pidgin is just butchered English from the islands ... No worries, I'm not stroking out.


:-d:-d


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I would get a pvd mesh but I'm really lookin at the isofrane. What would be REALLY amazing is to have a t bracelet in dlc to match the dlc case


I haven't been able to pry my Iso from my Laguna, but I have a Super Engineer on my Tsunami. Love the combo. Clasp sucks, but it is what it is.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Ham615 said:


> Anyone else having trouble uploading pictures lately?


It seems that entering text before adding a url pic is problematic.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

1 day is too long to not have a post on the tsunami thread, i can't allow it.....


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

I am still way too happy with my Tsunami, I found myself just staring at it today. And then I kept on thinking about picking up another one as soon as I could. It's like a really bad disease.


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> 1 day is too long to not have a post on the tsunami thread, i can't allow it.....


There just isn't much going on. I believe Jake is locked away dealing with a giant shipment of sets of hands but I'm betting we'll be hearing something from Dagaz land before long.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Yea Jake is booked with all that among other things in the shop. Busy busy guy. But however long it goes without seeing new work on the web store its always worth the wait. My sea explorer T can't get here soon enough!


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

makai8o8 said:


> So ono brah, garans ball barans! Sorry, I never get to bust out the pidgin anymore ... Shoots coz :-d





1stCAVGrunt said:


> Uhhhh.... What?! Hahaha





makai8o8 said:


> :-d We're both transplants from Hawaii ... Pidgin is just butchered English from the islands... No worries, I'm not stroking out.


Kevin - We are just some haole's bra... So we need some pidgin definitions below your statements for clarification and or interpretation. All this island talk makes me want some spam musubi.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

My UDT Froggie says hi together with its elder brother.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

some new handsets up on Jake's site today

ladders and mercedes and POs...


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

dont forget fabulous flakes!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

defendnola said:


> dont forget fabulous flakes!


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Hopefully Jake will start shipping Tsunamis again. Still waiting (no so patiently any more) for mine. 
We need some fresh pics.............

Bill


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

William said:


> We need some fresh pics.............
> 
> Bill


how's this? not exactly fresh, tho. i shot this almost a year ago. the T is sitting on the cone/tail fin of a Phoenix missile attached to a F-14D "Tomcat"









edit- WOOHOO! 100 PAGES


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

F-14D landing gear


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Veatorious said:


> Kevin - We are just some haole's bra... So we need some pidgin definitions below your statements for clarification and or interpretation. All this island talk makes me want some spam musubi.


LOL! You guys are all my bradahs from anothah mothah. Mmmmmmm ... spam musubi followed up with some fresh malasadas would make cardiologists have a coronary just thinking about it.

Just scrolling through these new hand sets are making me cross-eyed ... Jake must have the patience of a saint to shoot & catalog all of these, & that's probably just the tip of the iceberg. My mind is already spinning with the possibilities of the T2 ... Having an idea of what the new case looks like, & some hand sets; I can't wait for the unveiling of the new dial designs to paint even a clearer picture.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

You guys are killin' me.
Unfortunately I am getting less patient by the minute. My first Tsunami was much easier than the second one.
Been waiting for 7 months........................


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Can someone tell me, What is the base watch used for the Tsunami?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Willieboy said:


> Can someone tell me, What is the base watch used for the Tsunami?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


They are base on the Seiko 6309-7040 or &049 cushion case. (if thts what you mean)
OR
Its a newly built Homage to the 6309 cushion case.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

^ thats what they are based on. But "base watch" is different. Its not like the FFF that it starts its life as a simple seiko 5 made my seiko and is then modded. Jake has every Tsunami case built from scratch. So its all the more custom.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

tanwill said:


> They are base on the Seiko 6309-7040 or &049 cushion case.


Yes and no. Design is based upon the 6309, but Noah Fuller upgraded the case and crystal for additional water resistance.

Article: OceanicTime: FullerWatch TSUNAMI (prototype)

This is from a while back....


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> some new handsets up on Jake's site today


Oh boy. Dont know if they're new but me likes the silver snow flake hands...that's hawt!!


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

1000th post !


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

lsettle said:


> 1000th post !


1,001 !!
A beautiful mid 70 degree day in Chicago today


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I had an addition waiting for me at the post office this morning. I love these watches.
Would love to find a blue original before T2 is released.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

UDT "frog" on Insignum rubber...


----------



## Carbon Everything (Sep 24, 2011)

Torrid said:


> The ISO is the strap that finally made me a strap guy. Highly recommended.


Yours converted me as well. Funny how skeptical we were til yours showed up. So hard to decide what color to buy now.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Yes and no. Design is based upon the 6309, but Noah Fuller upgraded the case and crystal for additional water resistance.
> 
> Article: OceanicTime: FullerWatch TSUNAMI (prototype)
> 
> This is from a while back....


Were any FullerWatch tsunamis ever sold? I've never actually seen one.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Everything (Sep 24, 2011)

Willieboy said:


> Can someone tell me, What is the base watch used for the Tsunami?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's supposed to resemble this:








This was the first watch I ever received. The old man gave it to me in my early teens. It's jumped out of aircraft 300+ times. No longer works, but has sentimental value.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Carbon Everything said:


> It's supposed to resemble this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[edited by moderator]

6309 is not the base watch.... It is not mfg from a Seiko.

It is an original homage design, originally mfg case, with original parts....


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Were any FullerWatch tsunamis ever sold? I've never actually seen one.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


 Don't think so. I think the were all sold out of 10 Watches (or XW for short).

I suspect that Fullertech was only a prototype name, but perhaps Jake can pipe in..... If he's got time to.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Don't think so. I think the were all sold out of 10 Watches (or XW for short).
> 
> I suspect that Fullertech was only a prototype name, but perhaps Jake can pipe in..... If he's got time to.


This ^^ and following Noah's passing, our company was registered as Dagaz Watch Ltd. (HK), with myself as Director, in Aug 2011.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

makai8o8 said:


> Perfection!
> 
> Bund dial + 6105 hands =b-)
> 
> You & defendnola are both lucky dogs! Enjoy!


+1 a great combo although I'm a little bit biased








(excuse the dog hair on the crystal :-d)


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

i'm beginning to thing New England has the highest concentration of Tsunami of anywhere in the world :-d :-!


----------



## tarheel821 (Aug 30, 2011)

Medphred said:


> +1 a great combo although I'm a little bit biased
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That brings 'Excuse the lint' to a whole new level! Love the watch by the way.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> [edited by moderator]
> 
> 6309 is not the base watch.... It is not mfg from a Seiko.
> 
> It is an original homage design, originally mfg case, with original parts....


I don't see anywhere that he said the 6309 is the base watch. He said the 6309 was the inspiration.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

After finding the other thread that prompted Zenrag's comment I am absolutely appalled. Some of you probably knew who the offending poster was referring to in the mentioned thread. This leaves a couple things to be cleared up.

Yes I sold my Tsunami bracelet. I felt the edges of the links were a bit sharp and had a tendency to irritate my skin. Sometimes the links would fold together and stick and did require a considerable amount of force to release. I have found that I am more of a strap guy, so I rarely wore it. I never said anything just because I felt that maybe the bracelet just wasn't for me. I do not see the benefit in bashing something because it wasn't ideal for my situation. If I didn't love the watch so much I would have kept the bracelet to help resale of the watch. I do not ever plan to sell the watch.

I did have the pip fall out while wiping it with a cloth. I was frustrated about it at the time, but I can tell by the bezel scratches that I have caught it on a few things and must have popped it loose at some point. I was able to reattach it with adhesive. 

I can't believe this even was brought up. I have the utmost respect for Jake B. and have been waiting to see the new TII. I wouldn't be considering another of his watches if I felt the Tsunami wasn't up to par.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

defendnola said:


> [edited by moderator]


I didn't realize what had happened up to that point and I hadn't found the other thread yet. I have to say I am a little embarrassed.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

I am the guy who bought Torrid's bracelet and I find it to be one of the better feeling bracelets that I have used. No issues at all.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Unfortunately I experienced Pip-Pop before I even wore mine for the first time. But, a little super glue can fix anything (Well anything that's too small for duct tape).


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't like the recent activity in this thread. I keep coming back here to read and share more about Tsunami watches...this other off topic stuff is veering this thread in another direction.

Let's keep the convo in the Tsunami thread focused on the Tsunami watches.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thread temporarily closed for pruning.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thread re-opened.

Most of what were the last five pages have been deleted. Just because remarks were being made against someone who had been cast as a villain doesn't make those remarks acceptable.

Now then, continue discussing the rather splendid Tsunami, and don't make me work as hard again... ;-)


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

ky70 said:


> Nice!! I'm a very respectable -6 per day but my accuracy OCD has me considering further regulation.


I've never seen this happen before. My Tsunami is now running even over the last 36 hours. I consistently checked my accuracy for about the 1st month of ownership (Ive had it for a month and a half) and it was pretty consistently around -6/-7 per day. Since the watch runs slow, I reset it to a minute fast once a week so my time is never slow. I don't like doing +1 minute per week but I'd be more bothered if my watch was consistently showing a late time.

I set it Sunday night at the usual +1 minute but when I checked it about 15 hours later, it had only lost 1 second. I thought it was odd as I would generally lose about 4 seconds over that period of time. But I thought it was just an anomaly and the movement would get back to its regular variance. Checked it a couple other times throughout the rest of the day and the watch ending up at -2 seconds after 24 hours. Oh boy, now I'm getting excited. Checked it this morning when I woke up and it gained back the 2 seconds over night (party time).

I have never noted this watch gaining time...ever. Now I'm real excited about this watch running more accurately but am confused about the shift. I have data on about 15 autos (3 of which are Seiko movements, though none were 6r15) and none of them showed any material change in timing variance from their noted variance after the first few days of ownership and tracking. So I would check a watches variance months later and it would basically be consistent with that watch's variance I noted after a few days.

So I've never believed that a movement had to "settle in" for a few weeks and months because my personal data over many watches and movements just doesn't agree with that theory. In general, I still don't buy the settle in theory but I'm curious if this particular movement (6r15) is different? Now I've done all the positional variance stuff so that isn't a factor in this change (watch was laid in the same crystal up position over night as I generally do).

So maybe the 6r15 does have a settle in period? I don't know the answer as this is like a blip compared to my other data but I'm hoping this -2 through even is my new daily variance, but I'll continue to track it.

If you made it this far, my apologies, but I really dig this accuracy stuff.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't know specifically about the 6R15, I haven't got any, yet. However, I can tell you that some movements do require settling. I've had a particularly nasty ETA 2824-2 that was more or less spot on when I got the watch (brand new, assembled just before being sent) and that progressively started to loose time until it got to the point of loosing close to 20s a day after one month of constant wear... So at this time I re-regulated it, and now it's consistently gaining 4s a day.
Curiously, the watches I got "fresh from building" all required some settling time, whereas those I got later on, not in the very first of a batch, had far less (if any) variance between arrival and a few month after.

I'd venture to say that it's not the movement "settling to one's way of wearing it" but more the movement "settling" after construction... Like the play in some pieces arriving, the tension in some springs equilibrating... Well, given the precision degree corresponding to a 4 or even 10s a day change, that'd seem a reasonable explanation.

I guess the T was fresh from construction and hadn't had the chance to get winded and run for more than a few moments with Jake regulating it, which could explain the thing.

Or maybe I'm totally wrong and some other factor can explain that... I'm curious too, if someone has the good (or at least a better) explanation...


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Action shot on the move in my mortar track.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Action shot on the move in my mortar track.
> View attachment 837707


We need more pictures like this....


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll take them when I can. 2 day/ 1 nighter in the field and live fire next week. I'll see what I can get


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like I missed all the fun not being on here the past few days...dont mess with the Tsunami crew yo. Did we "wave" goodbye to Mr. Everything? Haha I made a funny


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Pakz said:


> I don't know specifically about the 6R15, I haven't got any, yet. However, I can tell you that some movements do require settling. I've had a particularly nasty ETA 2824-2 that was more or less spot on when I got the watch (brand new, assembled just before being sent) and that progressively started to loose time until it got to the point of loosing close to 20s a day after one month of constant wear... So at this time I re-regulated it, and now it's consistently gaining 4s a day.
> Curiously, the watches I got "fresh from building" all required some settling time, whereas those I got later on, not in the very first of a batch, had far less (if any) variance between arrival and a few month after.
> 
> I'd venture to say that it's not the movement "settling to one's way of wearing it" but more the movement "settling" after construction... Like the play in some pieces arriving, the tension in some springs equilibrating... Well, given the precision degree corresponding to a 4 or even 10s a day change, that'd seem a reasonable explanation.
> ...


I'm not quite sure what happened. As I think about it, the only routine change I had was putting it on a watch winder for about 48 hours (hadn't really done that before) prior to this accuracy improvement and maybe the jossling on the winder helped the accuracy.

I still don't generally believe in the settling in concept (I have too much data that contradicts that) though maybe this is a possibility with this particular movement. Either way, I'm pleased with my new accuracy. I'm sitting at -2 seconds over the past 60 hours.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh look the webstore STILL has zero Tsunami's for sale. I guess the hand sets are where the money is!!!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

kjd2121 said:


> Oh look the webstore STILL has zero Tsunami's for sale. I guess the hand sets are where the money is!!!


You know, since there are only a few T's remaining from the original 500, and since the "T2" is not coming right now, the last few T's will probably arrive slowly and in small samples...

I'd like to get one before the T2, but well... If worse come to pass and I can't get a T, I'm sure the T2 will be as great as the T, plus I tend to love the 6105 case more than the 6309 which I find less eye-catching!


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Oh look the webstore STILL has zero Tsunami's for sale. I guess the hand sets are where the money is!!!


I know Jake has a bunch in for final testing as mine is one. It was paid for a long time ago so you will have to be patient. Not sure if there will be any for sale to the public or these are spoken for.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Just got a text from my buddy, mesh is in today for the Soxa. No pics yet, waiting for him to pick up his daughter from school, but i will probably have some up before the end of the evening


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Well here it is. It's alright for what it is. It's fairly comfortable but I was hoping for a little more quality. Seems to bind up quite a bit. Ordered from wjean.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

It looks excellent. I've always worried mesh would bind due to the design, but I've never held mesh.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Eh, doesn't bind when you're wearing it. Would have been a lot easier to size with a vice and dremel with a cutting wheel. When sizing I had to use a technique I like to call the "very carefully technique", I used it in conjunction with the "don't screw this up" method always keeping in mind the "60 dollar mistake" effect. All in all I think I did pretty good, but the clasp that came with it is just garbage. I had a maratac clasp that was slightly better but deep blue clasp from my long lost day/night ops worked the best. My only gripe is it says deep blue on it, hahaha.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

kjd2121 said:


> Oh look the webstore STILL has zero Tsunami's for sale. I guess the hand sets are where the money is!!!


I make them by hand, so it's not about the money, amigo....It's something that's always in great shortage...._TIME. _
That, and I'm waiting on more of a couple of the varieties of glass so I can make some watches exactly how I want them. Most of the watches that I make are custom SKX and other Seikos, 4 a day on average, and at the end of the day, sometimes I like to choose what rolls off the bench ;-)


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Well here it is. It's alright for what it is. It's fairly comfortable but I was hoping for a little more quality. Seems to bind up quite a bit. Ordered from wjean.
> View attachment 838341


I have that same mesh and have the same gripes.. but it's held up for over a year now and never opened.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

defendnola said:


> I have that same mesh and have the same gripes.. but it's held up for over a year now and never opened.


Does anyone know of better quality 22mm mesh option?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

ky70 said:


> Does anyone know of better quality 22mm mesh option?


Omega? 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Jake B said:


> I make them by hand, so it's not about the money, amigo....It's something that's always in great shortage...._TIME. _
> That, and I'm waiting on more of a couple of the varieties of glass so I can make some watches exactly how I want them. Most of the watches that I make are custom SKX and other Seikos, 4 a day on average, and at the end of the day, sometimes I like to choose what rolls off the bench ;-)


Si Senor. Just sick of waiting on something that may never be. I might need to explore other avenues... Keep us informed if you decide to make a Tsunami or three...


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

German company, Staib. Jurgens also. They both make high grade mesh bracelets. Try a Google search and you'll find the manufacturers' sites as well as a couple of vendors.

Here's a vendor that has been extremely reliable for me:

http://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=relevance&dir=desc&q=mesh


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Well USPS finally updated the status on my watch this afternoon that it had already arrived in the city at 3 this morning, and my buddy already received it with his mail! So I grabbed my GGB strap and some fat bars and headed over and found Jake sent my watch back with some fresh installed bars, awesome, but I didn't have anything to remove them with, hahaha. I had to wait till I got back to my room to put on . Anyway enough blabbing here it is.....







Looks awesome with the white date window and unnumbered Tsunami case back. It's a Stealth Sea Explorer T now instead of a Zero II.  Thanks Jake, you the man, bro!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks fantastic. Pretty awesome to have the great case and dial with the 6r15. Good for you.


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good looking watch, nice strap. THANKS FOR YOUR SERVICE!



1stCAVGrunt said:


> Well USPS finally updated the status on my watch this afternoon that it had already arrived in the city at 3 this morning, and my buddy already received it with his mail! So I grabbed my GGB strap and some fat bars and headed over and found Jake sent my watch back with some fresh installed bars, awesome, but I didn't have anything to remove them with, hahaha. I had to wait till I got back to my room to put on . Anyway enough blabbing here it is.....
> View attachment 838977
> 
> Looks awesome with the white date window and unnumbered Tsunami case back. It's a Stealth Sea Explorer T now instead of a Zero II.  Thanks Jake, you the man, bro!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

How about some lume shots? I'll start!







The stealth glows pretty damn bright even with the tan AR. It glows brighter and longer than my soxa. Hahaha. It stays visible all through the night too.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Not a lume shot, but a new look.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of leather but that looks good. Where'd you source that strap from?


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Aw damn, missed a Mr. Duke Caribbean Special on the sale forum. 

Why did I have to be watching YouTube videos instead of refreshing the sale page?


----------



## brettterry (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry Ninjastar, I had to jump on it and buy it! I have been waiting soooo long for that one, Thad


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

brettterry said:


> Sorry Ninjastar, I had to jump on it and buy it! I have been waiting soooo long for that one, Thad


Nice pickup. Damn college football.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I'm not a big fan of leather but that looks good. Where'd you source that strap from?


It was made for me by another member who is trying his hand at strap making. It's the first one out in the wild,

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't believe one showed up! If you decide to let it go, PM me please!


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

If you have more than one Tsunami, do you keep the one not in use in a watch winder?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> If you have more than one Tsunami, do you keep the one not in use in a watch winder?


too many watches in the stable. Grab, set and go....

Yes, I know, there is a risk that the oils and lubricants might settle. But I try to wear my watches at least once a month if not more through rotation. I have about 30 watches.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I personally don't have a watch winder, but.... my watches don't sit very long. The g-shock is my pt watch (because it can take anything and i don't worry about scratches). My 2 T's are rotated throughout the day just because I can so I don't worry about them needing to be on a winder. I may get one anyway so that if I go to the field for a few days and decide to leave one of them behind it'll still be ticking when I come back, but I'll probably just take them both, hahaha


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

I only use my watch winder when I'm trying to gauge accuracy on an auto


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

three new snowflake tsunami's at the dagaz web store...hurry Jake just put them up!!!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Arrghhh... 
New tsunamis released tonight... just the night when, frustrated not to be able to get a Tsunami I decided to get a 6309 from the 70's (in good enough condition). I suppose I won't dive with it, but well...
Too bad.

I'll have to wait for the "T2", now... (No way I can convince my wife that I need a Tsunami in addition to the 6309... )

I really can't wait for this T2... the 6105 is way harder to find than the 6309, so I'm pretty sure that the same thing won't happen ;-)


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

tako_watch said:


> three new snowflake tsunami's at the dagaz web store...hurry Jake just put them up!!!


1 only left as of 1/2 hr ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

That may be good news for those of us who have been waiting for the final testing to be completed on ours.
Hopefully will hear something in the next day or so for shipping.

Bill


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

hahaha, i love reading the excitement on here when a new piece drops at the webstore


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Pakz said:


> Arrghhh...
> New tsunamis released tonight... just the night when, frustrated not to be able to get a Tsunami I decided to get a 6309 from the 70's (in good enough condition). I suppose I won't dive with it, but well...
> Too bad.
> 
> ...


I suspect when the T2 is produced, it might be harder to get than a 6105....

I echo that a lot of us are looking forward to it!


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> hahaha, i love reading the excitement on here when a new piece drops at the webstore


With a certain bit of frustration also..............


----------



## tarheel821 (Aug 30, 2011)

Agreed! Has anyone heard an estimate for the release date or pricing for the T2? I love the 6105 so I can't wait to see Jake's take on it.



Zenrag said:


> I suspect when the T2 is produced, it might be harder to get than a 6105....
> 
> I echo that a lot of us are looking forward to it!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

William said:


> With a certain bit of frustration also..............


We have to remember that what makes these pieces frustrating also makes them exclusive.... and in demand!

Yes, Jake is a one man show... and he probably likes it that way, to the detrminent of many of us. But at the same time, many of us probably would not have it any other way....

Knowing the personality that is making your watch definitely makes it unique!


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Zenrag said:


> We have to remember that what makes these pieces frustrating also makes them exclusive.... and in demand!
> 
> Yes, Jake is a one man show... and he probably likes it that way, to the detrminent of many of us. But at the same time, many of us probably would not have it any other way....
> 
> Knowing the personality that is making your watch definitely makes it unique!


Thanks for the pep-talk.
I just get frustrated when the one-offs appear and I have been in line for many, many months.
Still waiting.............


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

William said:


> Thanks for the pep-talk.
> I just get frustrated when the one-offs appear and I have been in line for many, many months.
> Still waiting.............


Par for the course.... Jason at Halios produces more watches, but I know for a fact that he takes due care with all his watches.

Bill Yao at MKII is just as precise before he releases.

Some of the bigger micros... a la Aquadive take a more corporate approach to this, but they take just as much care....

I have asked Jake to do a custom Tsunami black for me.... but I believe I too will have to wait for a bit...

With success comes the realities of having to produce the watches... and those of having to wait.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Zenrag said:


> Par for the course.... Jason at Halios produces more watches, but I know for a fact that he takes due care with all his watches.
> 
> Bill Yao at MKII is just as precise before he releases.
> 
> ...


I am just going to hang in there. Don't want to bug Jake any more as it only slows him down.
Hoping for an early Christmas present.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

I don't think any of those brands listed assemble by hand.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

It's all to0 easy to get impatient. I waited for weeks for the right combination to pop up on the webstore. I knew once I saw the orange Soxa I had to pounce. I believe both sold in 14 minutes, just ask defendnola, he has the other one . Once you have one on your wrist its easy to appreciate how exclusive these watches are, and very worth the wait.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> It's all to0 easy to get impatient. I waited for weeks for the right combination to pop up on the webstore. I knew once I saw the orange Soxa I had to pounce. I believe both sold in 14 minutes, just ask defendnola, he has the other one . Once you have one on your wrist its easy to appreciate how exclusive these watches are, and very worth the wait.


No need to convince me. This is my second Tsunami.
That is why I am getting a second one and possibly one of the T2s


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

I don't post enough!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

defendnola said:


> I don't post enough!


That mil bund looks like it should be on a man in a military uniform. I think you should give it to me. ;-)

:-d


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

defendnola said:


> I don't think any of those brands listed assemble by hand.


All of them are hand assembled. They may not be all touched by the owner of the company like Jake does.

Bill Yao does have a line that orders from Switzerland, but they are all still hand assembled. Many of the Rolex and specialty homages are touched all by Bill

Jason does much of the final assembly, but again they are all still hand assembled, if not indirectly, by professional watchmakers.

All of the Aquadives are assembled and put together by hand.... albeit by a factory in Germany and in Switzerland.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

defendnola said:


> I don't post enough!


that is nice bro


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Claude485 said:


> Ordered both of my Tsunamis September of last year. I have owned up to 4 at one time (an orange and silver sunburst dial), but these are my original 2 keepers.


Hi Claude. Do you have any pictures, sir?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Hi Claude. Do you have any pictures, sir?


I think its a bot, bud.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> That mil bund looks like it should be on a man in a military uniform. I think you should give it to me.


I'm partial to the mil bund also...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Took the afternoon off, to play some frogger....


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*What is that, uranium-enriched C-3?*



Jake B said:


> Took the afternoon off, to play some frogger....


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Jake,
Is that mine?
Just like the one I ordered...........

Bill



Jake B said:


> Took the afternoon off, to play some frogger....


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

go get that orange classic!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

defendnola said:


> go get that orange classic!


If I didn't have orange Doxa's...it'd be mine


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

that things tits


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

William said:


> Hey Jake,
> Is that mine?
> Just like the one I ordered...........
> 
> Bill


Good catch...Indeed it is. b-)


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats Bill that piece is incredible.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

tarheel821 said:


> Agreed! Has anyone heard an estimate for the release date or pricing for the T2? I love the 6105 so I can't wait to see Jake's take on it.


Posted on Jakes Facebook page today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Jake B said:


> Good catch...Indeed it is. b-)


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Very interested to see more images of the T-II Typhoon. |>


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Very interested to see more images of the T-II Typhoon. |>


I concur. Good thing I didn't spend my money in sales forum last night like I had planned.


----------



## edogg534 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not into the 6105 case so if anyone is selling their Tsunami to fund a Typhoon, pm me


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

So the TII is essentially the same size as 6105? What does Typhoon refer to?


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

ManMachine said:


> So the TII is essentially the same size as 6105? *What does Typhoon refer to?*


A really big rain storm?


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> So the TII is essentially the same size as 6105? What does Typhoon refer to?


A natural disaster. Just like a Tsunami.


----------



## urbancowboy (Mar 9, 2009)

edogg534 said:


> I'm not into the 6105 case so if anyone is selling their Tsunami to fund a Typhoon, pm me


while we're counting down the hours for the pre-order to open, does anyone want to explain the differences in the cases for those of us who are less familiar with vintage seiko divers?

as far as i can tell, the "original" tsunami uses a case based on the seiko 6309.

the new tsunami 2 "typhoon" will use a case based on the seiko 6105.

looks like the 6105 has a guard around the crown. any other differences?

thanks in advance. looking forward to ordering a tsunami 2 in the next few days.


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Guess I won't be getting any work done on Friday - I'll be pre-ordering my Typhoon! Good thing I have an iPad so the boss won't know 


--- from my iPad


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thuggee said:


> Posted on Jakes Facebook page today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up Thuggee :-! Will pre-orders be available on the Dagaz / 10watches web site? or just on FaceBook? Will one be able to choose their options, as the Tsunami? Will be interesting to see if ordering is more streamlined this time around, regarding options. I'd like to just click the check boxes, then BIN :-d

Friday should be crazy :-s :think: ;-) 

RD


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

This has been a great week I've got a Stargate on the way and now thanks to Jake I'll be pre-ordering a Typhoon.

By the by, a typhoon is a western Pacific hurricane.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Mark487 said:


> Ordered both of my Tsunamis September of last year. I have owned up to 4 at one time (an orange and silver sunburst dial), but these are my original 2 keepers.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

defendnola said:


> A natural disaster. Just like a Tsunami.


I know that part  just wondering if Typhoon refers to anything about the watch - I guess it's just a model name then, so Tsunami II is Tsunami Typhoon. I'm surprised Jake hasn't tried to make the brand "Dagaz" a bit more prominent.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

ManMachine said:


> I know that part  just wondering if Typhoon refers to anything about the watch - I guess it's just a model name then, so Tsunami II is Tsunami Typhoon. I'm surprised Jake hasn't tried to make the brand "Dagaz" a bit more prominent.


"Tsunami" is not a brand name, but was the model name for the first full production watch by XW, and the name of the second watch, which so far has been referred to informally as T-II, is "Typhoon". The first watch was named after one natural terror, and the second is named after another. Noah got the idea for the name and case art after travelling to Japan, and seeing the Tsunami evac route signs put up by the Japanese government. As the watch is a tribute to a Classic Japanese watch, and houses a Japanese movement, the name was a perfect fit...










Typhoon is the Chinese, or more specifcally, Cantonese word for a tropical cyclone (in the USA "hurricane"), anglicized by the British when they colonised Hong Kong. Typhoons are an ever present threat here, and most everything in HK is engineered specifically with withstanding the awesome force of the Typhoons that hit here frequently. Just as the Tsunami sported caseback art that referenced Tsunami Evacuation Route signs, the Typhoon's will reference the Hong Kong Tropical Cyclone Warning Signals (commonly referred to as "Typhoon Signals"), as a tribute to the home that I love so much and makes my career, and this watch possible.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Jake B said:


> "Tsunami" is not a brand name, but was the model name for the first full production watch by XW, and the name of the second watch, which so far has been referred to informally as T-II, is "Typhoon". The first watch was named after one natural terror, and the second is named after another. Noah got the idea for the name and case art after travelling to Japan, and seeing the Tsunami evac route signs put up by the Japanese government. As the watch is a tribute to a Classic Japanese watch, and houses a Japanese movement, the name was a perfect fit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! I always thought the wave pattern was based on the Seiko caseback with a bit of a different flow. The funny thing is I took off my watch to look at the caseback when the caseback is in half of the poster's signatures in this thread.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks for the heads up Thuggee :-! Will pre-orders be available on the Dagaz / 10watches web site? or just on FaceBook? Will one be able to choose their options, as the Tsunami? Will be interesting to see if ordering is more streamlined this time around, regarding options. I'd like to just click the check boxes, then BIN :-d
> 
> Friday should be crazy :-s :think: ;-)
> 
> RD


I'd like to know too. Maybe Jake can stop by and answer a few questions for us. :-!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

DEMO111 said:


> I'd like to know too. Maybe Jake can stop by and answer a few questions for us. :-!


On Friday, Oct 12th, at 9:00 am Eastern US time zone (NYC time) I'll release information on the company FB page.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Jake B said:


> On Friday, Dec 12th, at 9:00 am Eastern US time zone (NYC time) I'll release information on the company FB page.


I see a sudden stop in productivity occurring on Friday at 9.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

litlmn said:


> I see a sudden stop in productivity occurring on Friday at 9.


I predict a crash on Jake's server... just kidding... it will be frantic (do I have to get up at 6 am in Vancouver? ssheesh.... I hate early mornings).


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Jake. Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> I predict a crash on Jake's server... just kidding... it will be frantic (do I have to get up at 6 am in Vancouver? ssheesh.... I hate early mornings).


It's pretty much the best time to be "fair" to more timezones. People in East Asia are still awake, most of the USA is either just getting up or just getting to the office, and Europe's in the middle of the day. ;-)


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

ManMachine said:


> Thanks Jake. Look forward to seeing it.
> 
> View attachment 845075


What, exactly, is that?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake B said:


> It's pretty much the best time to be "fair" to more timezones. People in East Asia are still awake, most of the USA is either just getting up or just getting to the office, and Europe's in the middle of the day. ;-)


Thanks Jake.... You have many buyers all over the world... I will set my alarm, purchase and then fall asleep again (at least for a bit)

Are you going to be showing prototypes to purchase, or are you just asking us to purchase a "model" with options to be listed later? If prototypes, any possibility to see them in advance?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Thanks Jake.... You have many buyers all over the world... I will set my alarm, purchase and then fall asleep again (at least for a bit)
> 
> Are you going to be showing prototypes to purchase, or are you just asking us to purchase a "model" with options to be listed later? If prototypes, any possibility to see them in advance?


Details at 9am on the 12th, on our FB page.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Details at 9am on the 12th, on our FB page.


So, what you are saying is no pictures in advance, right?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Details at 9am on the 12th, on our FB page.


Can someone on this thread please re-post the details on this thread? I hate using my FB page.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> So, what you are saying is no pictures in advance, right?


Sounds like he's saying the updates on any details will be on the FB page at 9am on the 12th.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Can someone on this thread please re-post the details on this thread? I hate using my FB page.


I'll do it when I see it.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Sounds like he's saying the updates on any details will be on the FB page at 9am on the 12th.


Ya, I know that... I am just a little pissy this morning. My question was only if the pictures would be posted in advance....

We can assume from Jake's answer that at least one model will be posted. It would be nice to know that we will have a few different stock options to purchase.....

I guess Jake is trying to make this as fair as possible for everyone.... we will all find out tomorrow.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Ya, I know that... I am just a little pissy this morning. My question was only if the pictures would be posted in advance....
> 
> We can assume from Jake's answer that at least one model will be posted. It would be nice to know that we will have a few different stock options to purchase.....
> 
> I guess Jake is trying to make this as fair as possible for everyone.... we will all find out tomorrow.


You could get your co-worker to login with his facebook and give you updates perhaps?


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just got home from the Dr.He said that I had it really BAD. I said what is it , a bad case of the Typhoon Flu!! I told him , that's OK, I'll be well in 1 or 2 days!!!;-)

morning. My question was only if the pictures would be posted in advance....

We can assume from Jake's answer that at least one model will be posted. It would be nice to know that we will have a few different stock options to purchase.....

I guess Jake is trying to make this as fair as possible for everyone.... we will all find out tomorrow.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Alarm activated.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Jake B said:


> On Friday, Dec 12th, at 9:00 am Eastern US time zone (NYC time) I'll release information on the company FB page.


Thanks Jake.

December ???????????

Jake, did you really actually mean October?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

DEMO111 said:


> Thanks Jake.
> 
> December ???????????
> 
> Jake, did you really actually mean October?


Yes, October.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

wait- when and where will the announcement be?


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Jake B said:


> What, exactly, is that?


Sorry Jake, trying to show a Typhoon warning sign for China (including HK). Obviously your art work for the watch will not be that.

So how many pieces of Typhoon will be offered?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

ManMachine said:


> So how many pieces of Typhoon will be offered?


500 serialized


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

After two tsunami's , I'm sure I can handle a typhoon.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Is there going to be a 6105-8000 remake also?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

one project at a time skippy ^^^


but i do love that 6105-8000 case FYI


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

ventura said:


> Is there going to be a 6105-8000 remake also?


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

My wife said, if I buy another T, she would divorce me , I gave her the phone number of our attorney!!!!!!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> My wife said, if I buy another T, she would divorce me , I gave her the phone number of our attorney!!!!!!


If you change your mind and decide you want the love of your life, over a watch...I will take your T II off your hands for pennies on the dollar. ;-)


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> My wife said, if I buy another T, she would divorce me , I gave her the phone number of our attorney!!!!!!


Did she say if you buy another TSUNAMI?

So she didn't actually say you couldn't buy a TYPHOON? :think::think:


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm helping her pack!!!


----------



## BadMedicine (Aug 17, 2011)

What ball park are we talking about on price for a Typhoon? $500 to $600?


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

BadMedicine said:


> What ball park are we talking about on price for a Typhoon? $500 to $600?


That'd be my guess


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

I think there will be a 6 at the start.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

ManMachine said:


> Sorry Jake, trying to show a Typhoon warning sign for China (including HK). Obviously your art work for the watch will not be that.
> 
> So how many pieces of Typhoon will be offered?


As with nearly everything else, HK does not use the same system as China does for cyclone warnings either, but rather retains the system put in place by the UK during colonial rule.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

DEMO111 said:


> Thanks Jake.
> 
> December ???????????
> 
> Jake, did you really actually mean October?


Yeh! Thanks Jake! & Thanks Demo :-!

RD


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> My wife said, if I buy another T, she would divorce me , I gave her the phone number of our attorney!!!!!!





stuart77 said:


> Did she say if you buy another TSUNAMI?
> 
> So she didn't actually say you couldn't buy a TYPHOON? :think::think:


you must be single. there is only _*one *_kind of loophole when it comes to wives: 









READ: she's gonna hang you if she finds out you bought another watch


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

That will be the 'Cyclone' maybe?:-d


ventura said:


> Is there going to be a 6105-8000 remake also?


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

litlmn said:


> I see a sudden stop in productivity occurring on Friday at 9.


And an increase in FB memberships tonight!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> you must be single. there is only _*one *_kind of loophole when it comes to wives:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol... Just sell one or two of the twenty thst you have in the watch box


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Lol... Just sell one or two of the twenty thst you have in the watch box


one of 7 in the watchbox _will_ be sold for the Typhoon..

just prolly not the one everyone here wants me to sell :-d


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> one of 7 in the watchbox _will_ be sold for the Typhoon..
> 
> just prolly not the one everyone here wants me to sell :-d


Eric.... If one were to play real life frogger... Who would get that fantastic amphibian?

..... This all makes me dream what Jake has ready to come out for the new Typhoon models.... Huweee..... So excited!!! (I bet Jake already has yours reserved Mr. Raoul Duke)


----------



## BadMedicine (Aug 17, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> one of 7 in the watchbox _will_ be sold for the Typhoon..
> 
> just prolly not the one everyone here wants me to sell :-d


If you need to let the Good Old Number 72 Bone Frog go, It is my 40th birthday next month....:-!
.
.
.
(Long Dramatic Pause)
.
.
.
I knew you would say that.o|


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

Medphred said:


> And an increase in FB memberships tonight!


Err.. No. Not even a Typhoon has enough strength to throw me in there. So somebody please repost the details here.


----------



## BadMedicine (Aug 17, 2011)

I am currently wearing a G-Shock G-7510 with Vibration Snooze Alarm set for 5:55AM MST. (Stealth is key when preventing your wife from finding you purchasing another new watch.) T-Minus 8 hours and counting!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

hawgorn said:


> Err.. No. Not even a Typhoon has enough strength to throw me in there. So somebody please repost the details here.


While this is a lovely place for people to discuss dive watches including ours, I think that out of respect for WUS and it's sponsors, this is _NOT_ the place to be publicizing and posting a press release and details of a pre-order for a watch. For this reason, I'm using other venues.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Jake B said:


> While this is a lovely place for people to discuss dive watches including ours, I think that out of respect for WUS and it's sponsors, this is _NOT_ the place to be publicizing and posting a press release and details of a pre-order for a watch. For this reason, I'm using other venues.


Damn Jake my finger is getting sore refreshing your Facebook page - only kidding - will this be considered sold out within a hour if you aren't placing a preorder within minutes of the official announcement? This will be my 1st preorder for a watch I have no idea how it works but I love my tsumami so I guess I'm sitting up late tonight cheers from Australia in the meantime I'm wearing this and having a few beers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

Jake B said:


> While this is a lovely place for people to discuss dive watches including ours, I think that out of respect for WUS and it's sponsors, this is _NOT_ the place to be publicizing and posting a press release and details of a pre-order for a watch. For this reason, I'm using other venues.


I understand and totally respect that. But the fact is that there still are people who, for various reasons, do not use these social media sites. I have no knowledge how FB works, AFAIK you need an account to access it -> I neither have or never will have an account there.

Okey, googlefu revealed that Dagaz FB is accessible without an account. I'll have to bookmark and follow it the oldfashioned way then ;-)


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

I took the plunge and sent a request to pre-order! Fingers crossed I'm within the first 250 people out of 500. It's full custom!!


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

I must be doing something wrong, I'm on his Facebook refreshing not seeing any preorder?


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

I was really hoping to see a prototype case with some of the new dials


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Ham615 said:


> I must be doing something wrong, I'm on his Facebook refreshing not seeing any preorder?


Just go to the Dagaz website 10watches.com. Typhoon link on bottom left.


----------



## tarheel821 (Aug 30, 2011)

TYPHOON - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

021411 said:


> I took the plunge and sent a request to pre-order! Fingers crossed I'm within the first 250 people out of 500. It's full custom!!


Also sent a pre-order request. Am looking for the Classic...


----------



## BadMedicine (Aug 17, 2011)

I e-mailed a request for a pre-order. 
Ron Segura


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Jake must be getting bombarded with emails. I just sent a preorder request to. :-!


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

I am looking forward to going through the Typhoon parts list and trying to put together that perfect custom.

I wonder if Jake will give us an update as to how fast the custom spots as well as the whole run sells out?


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Count me in for Custom!!!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

It looks good Jake and that estimated delivery date is exciting. 

A few of questions not answered on the site:
1. When can we see dial and handset options
2. What kind of lume is on the dial/hands (is TII lume brighter than TI lume or about the same) 
3. What's the width of the bracelet at the clasp end and will the end links be solid

Thank you.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

for the record: UDT#72 and RDCS#10 _are not_ being sacrificed for a Typhoon :-d

right mov't, wrong watch company ;-)


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> for the record: UDT#72 and RDCS#10 _are not_ being sacrificed for a Typhoon :-d
> 
> right mov't, wrong watch company ;-)


Are you really sure??!!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

ky70 said:


> It looks good Jake and that estimated delivery date is exciting.
> 
> A few of questions not answered on the site:
> 1. When can we see dial and handset options
> ...


you're welcome :-!


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

...please :roll::-d


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

Raoul Duke said:


> for the record: UDT#72 and RDCS#10 _are not_ being sacrificed for a Typhoon :-d
> 
> right mov't, wrong watch company ;-)


I'm just waiting for the cool, new signature banner you come up with.b-)
Thank you for Bone Frog sig. by the way.|>


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

KUNISMAN said:


> Are you really sure??!!


i guess everything has it's price :think:










:-d


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

And my deposit is sent!!!!! Yahoo!!!!!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

GAH! Waiting for Jake to email me back is absolutely KILLING me. How long did it take for everyone else?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok Folks! Is everyone in on the pre-order of the Typhoon?

Really looking forward to go through the process....

Also, I am tempering myself for the usual back and forth of some delays in the process, especially with new watches being created. 

soooo... excited. 

ooohhh.... that's a BINGO!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

ky70 said:


> It looks good Jake and that estimated delivery date is exciting.
> 
> A few of questions not answered on the site:
> 1. When can we see dial and handset options
> ...





Raoul Duke said:


> you're welcome :-!


And a double thank you for that. 'Preciate it!! :-!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> for the record: UDT#72 and RDCS#10 _are not_ being sacrificed for a Typhoon :-d
> 
> right mov't, wrong watch company ;-)


Uh oh...wave bye bye to the Sumo


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

mike120 said:


> GAH! Waiting for Jake to email me back is absolutely KILLING me. How long did it take for everyone else?


Shouldn't be too much longer for you I just got mine a little while ago and I ordered in the first few minutes.;-)|>

Jake must be swamped.. Anybody else wondering how many Typhoons have been pre-ordered today or just in the first twenty minutes?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

ky70 said:


> Uh oh...wave bye bye to the Sumo


Or he is sacrificing the glorious Tuna.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Did it ...comited to the cause...my hands are still shaking...probably cause I don´t have a clue how I´m going to tell my wife...


----------



## PolarBear28 (Sep 27, 2012)

He must be getting slammed now...I heard back pretty quickly this morning:

Emailed Jake 9:10
Heard back from Jake 9:12
PayPal invoice received 9:20
Paid for by 9:21
Fiancée yelling about yet another watch purchase 9:22

Now the worst part, the waiting!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

You know, I am 50-50 on the waiting process. I hate and love the wait all at the same time. This will be quite different for me, as with the custom order, I don't even know where I am going to go with the watch, so I am very excited for that part! Most preorders I have been a part of is- whats your dial color, want a date on the watch? Ok, good choices, now wait...Here, there will be more decisions which is awesome and exciting....

The bad part...Its not on my wrist yet


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

ky70 said:


> Uh oh...wave bye bye to the Sumo


BINGO



Zenrag said:


> Or he is sacrificing the glorious Tuna.


don't think i haven't considered it to go after an LLD :-d


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Still waiting for a response.... This is killing me!!!


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

I sent a preorder mail too , tik tak tik tak.
Wish the best to all guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Payment sent here! This will be my firs Dagaz watch and I chose the custom route. Always checked out his watches and liked the Tsunami but never got in on it. This is going to be exciting!

Gonna have to sell the Sumo now. That is ok though, it was a tad too thick and it looks like the Typhoon is just a tad under 12mm and much better lug to lug than the Sumo.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Yay! Payment made and pre-order accepted.* Now to see the parts choices. This will be the hard part for me. Part of me wants to keep the watch somewhat true to form of the original, yet the options I assume will be presented will allow a lot of room for creativity. This is where I was ever so slightly frustrated with the Tsunami purchase(s) My 1st was the famous "BoneFrog" pretty much stock, but didn't like the "coffin" hands, so flipped promptly. Next was the DLC "classic" which I still retain as my "always one black watch-in-the-collection watch.Then I went for yet another with the Caribbean blue dial (classic XW dial) and the wider stick hands with orange minute hand-- Loved everything about the watch.

In need of funds and the 6309 realm well covered, I flipped it and bought the exact same configuration in an SKX mod, which I added a sapphire from Harold, and big # insert. Less expensive but provides the same pleasure. 1st time I ever downgraded while retaining the joy! :-d

This leads me to the "ever-so-slightly" disappointed. Long after the initial posting of the Tsunami parts page, I started to see a departure from what I thought were our only choices for parts options, and started seeing varying hand sets and additional options. Somewhat modding the mod. This said, I did benefit really, as the Caribbean was, such a mod, though I have seen many interesting choices you guys got later on, after the initial Tsunami release, after the 1st round of buyers had made their choices, and then a new enthusiasm arose for second time around customers. 

Point is, I will have to scrutinize very closely this time around! Looks like we may have a bit of time to choose our parts, whereas last time I felt harried, for fear of losing out. So folks, please post up and share your chosen options decisions!!! Many see things differently than I, and I am always impressed with your design acumen. Hence I may reach out to some of you for discussion on available choices (where, what & why) so don't be surprised to see a PM from me, and hopefully you like to discuss our quest for the ultimate Typhoon.

Thanks -- sorry for the long post. Original Tsunami's (or, the crazy antics of a WIS)

RD

My 1st Tsunami ---- Had I even thought I could change the hands I would have kept this. I miss it now. The BoneFrog rules!







Retained the one on the right:







That for this:







Downgraded to the SKX w/ sapphire & big # bezel:







Pretty well covered with the 6309-7040 category when all is said and done, & still a happy camper :-!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Deposit sent on a custom. Everyone here has generated so much excitement about Tsunami's, I've got to see what the fuss is all about. Based on Jake's past work and a 6105 style, no doubt this will be a winner. I am very excited myself.:-d


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

My question now. Do we create a T-II thread?


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm in for a custom to add to the stable!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

petersenjp said:


> My question now. Do we create a T-II thread?


I think that is in order! A place to discuss options etc. I gotta see all the options and make the right decision the 1st time around 

RD


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Dagaz Typhoon Thread now open!



Riddim Driven said:


> I think that is in order! A place to discuss options etc. I gotta see all the options and make the right decision the 1st time around
> 
> RD


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

mike120 said:


> Still waiting for a response.... This is killing me!!!


+1

- Tapatalk


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

mike120 said:


> Still waiting for a response.... This is killing me!!!


Maybe he is sold out... we are hoping for you!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

It's now 1am here....


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake B said:


> It's now 1am here....


Come on Jake.... why can't you stay up all night, drink... have fun... pass out... enter more orders, drink some more.....??? isn't that the expectation with these things?

JK


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

SLEEEEEEP Jake, SLEEEEEEP! hahaha


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Mad Props to Jake!!!


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

I didn't know Dagaz had new shipping boxes until I visited the FB page. Those are nice! 

I really want to place an order for a Typhoon, but I don't have the funds. Congrats to those of you who will be able to own another exceptional time piece from Jake.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Come on Jake.... why can't you stay up all night, drink... have fun... pass out... enter more orders, drink some more.....??? isn't that the expectation with these things?
> 
> JK


What he said ;-). I am happy to say that I have now put down my deposit, so I guess he can sleep now!


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Waiting for Jake's reply to my pre-order.

Typhoon is here , cancel all flight !


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jake B said:


> It's now 1am here....


According to T1, it's now 2am there...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

hoHO! what's this that arrived in my mailbox today......? :think:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Duke, You've been holding out on me man! Apart from the frog on the dial, you shoulda just stuck with the "Typhoon" :-d

RD












Raoul Duke said:


> hoHO! what's this that arrived in my mailbox today......? :think:


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> hoHO! what's this that arrived in my mailbox today......? :think:


Waitin on mine.. got Jake to move mine from DLC to stainless.. unfortunately with all these new watch orders it's probably gonna take awhile lol. I'm so jealous of your straps btw.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

defendnola said:


> Waitin on mine.. got Jake to move mine from DLC to stainless.. unfortunately with all these new watch orders it's probably gonna take awhile lol. I'm so jealous of your straps btw.


Ha ha, I thought you were stocked up on Tsumi's :-d Where are all these frog dials coming from? :-s I thought Jake finished those up a while ago? Ya know, I think myself, I would have stuck with DLC on that one. Congrats on that though. How many will this make for you?

Congrats on your relocation to the UK |> Should be awesome!

Cheers! & "mind the gap" ;-)

RD


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha ha, I thought you were stocked up on Tsumi's :-d Where are all these frog dials coming from? :-s I thought Jake finished those up a while ago? Ya know, I think myself, I would have stuck with DLC on that one. Congrats on that though. How many will this make for you?
> 
> Congrats on your relocation to the UK |> Should be awesome!
> 
> ...


My problem with DLC is one scratch and I'm PISSED! Lol. I purchased mine from a WUS member, Jake didn't just pulled it out of his butt. This is T #3 for me. As much as I want to sell one off to pick up a T2, I said I would never part with them again.. so I'm holding on to them with much resolve! Looking forward to the UK! No gap in Bristol luckily.. just pissed off bus drivers. lol.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

defendnola said:


> My problem with DLC is one scratch and I'm PISSED! Lol. I purchased mine from a WUS member, Jake didn't just pulled it out of his butt. This is T #3 for me. As much as I want to sell one off to pick up a T2, I said I would never part with them again.. so I'm holding on to them with much resolve! Looking forward to the UK! No gap in Bristol luckily.. just pissed off bus drivers. lol.


 I'm yet to scratch my Tsunami classic DLC, but I'll keep a "sharpie" handy. Not from his backside then, the Froggie? Hmmm. I've seen a few going around lately. Take the Dukemeister for example. He just got one. So, no trains going in and out of Bristol? Envious of your relocation & your new incoming. Cheers mate RD


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

that is the same UDT i've had for a year. the _strap and buckle_ is what came in today :-d


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Raoul Duke said:


> that is the same UDT i've had for a year. the _strap and buckle_ is what came in today :-d


Ohhhhhh, I see now, the strap & buckle :-! I've been in the eye of the recent Dagaz storm. Totally spaced out on the fact you have had the UDT all this time. :-s

I gotta swim to shore. It's all too much :-d

RD


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> that is the same UDT i've had for a year. the _strap and buckle_ is what came in today :-d


That's pretty sweet! Where can I order a strap and buckle with the bone frog engraved on it?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> That's pretty sweet! Where can I order a strap and buckle with the bone frog engraved on it?


IDK if Jake has any plans for these. he had them done for the Resco guys not too long ago and i talked him out of a couple of the prototypes. the buckle on this one is a little larger than the one on the black strap i got a few months back

smaller buckle on black strap-










larger buckle on sand colored-


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> IDK if Jake has any plans for these. he had them done for the Resco guys not too long ago and i talked him out of a couple of the prototypes. the buckle on this one is a little larger than the one on the black strap i got a few months back


Awesome! Thanks! :-! I will have to try and ask Jake to see if he has any for sale. I don't really want to bug him but hopefully he's not too overwhelmed with emails....


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

They are available for sale from Resco.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> They are available for sale from Resco.


Resco Instruments - BoneFrog Nylon


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> They are available for sale from Resco.


Thanks for the hint CG


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Those are pretty sweet, I might have to get one.


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

Very nice, but with shipping set at $100 to Australia, I would be forking out $120 for a what is essentially a zulu - hopefully Jake will list them on his webstore at some stage!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Thx for the link.. always wanted one of these just didn't know where to find one.


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

New T ordered, I ordered this one for my son, He is retiring after 22 years in the United States Navy (NSW).
Wife is still here, well we have been married for 47 years!!!!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Wow! Congratulations to your son and to you and your wife.*


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

poxyhen said:


> Very nice, but with shipping set at $100 to Australia, I would be forking out $120 for a what is essentially a zulu - hopefully Jake will list them on his webstore at some stage!


Yeah, shipping to Canada is $60. Pretty crazy price to ship for a strap that they sell for only $20. Too bad, cuz I really would like to have a couple for my bone frog....


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Yeah, shipping to Canada is $60. Pretty crazy price to ship for a strap that they sell for only $20. Too bad, cuz I really would like to have a couple for my bone frog....


I have emailed them to see if they can come down on the price. I think it is just a website plug price (standard price) for their watches that they sell.

I would recommend that we all email them so that they know that there is some business to be made if they drop the shipping.... for a $20 strap, standard mail works for me... not even any insurance needed....


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Just purchased a set for my TSAR. Shipping and tax was almost $8 over to my address in NYC. Not a big deal (basically what I used to pay at CountyComm). But I feel for you Intl boys. 
Honestly, if I had a reliable address (I hop around a lot), I'd be more than happy to help you guys out. I'll see what I can do and keep you posted (if you're interested that is).

Ethan

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Just purchased a set for my TSAR. Shipping and tax was almost $8 over to my address in NYC. Not a big deal (basically what I used to pay at CountyComm). But I feel for you Intl boys.
> Honestly, if I had a reliable address (I hop around a lot), I'd be more than happy to help you guys out. I'll see what I can do and keep you posted (if you're interested that is).
> 
> Ethan
> ...


That would be awesome of you if you can help us international WUS members out!:-!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Yellow_Wire said:


> That would be awesome of you if you can help us international WUS members out!:-!


Can't guarantee anything. Last time I did something like this, it was a living hell. And that was only for ONE strap. Guy didn't even bother leaving feedback. Complete ass.

Like I said, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Can't guarantee anything. Last time I did something like this, it was a living hell. And that was only for ONE strap. Guy didn't even bother leaving feedback. Complete ass.
> 
> Like I said, I'll keep you posted.


I know, just trying to keep some hope alive. That sucks to hear about the guy that gave you a hard time over ONE strap! I'm sure the members in this Tsunami forum are a lot better than that!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Yeah, shipping to Canada is $60. Pretty crazy price to ship for a strap that they sell for only $20. Too bad, cuz I really would like to have a couple for my bone frog....


??? Is this serious? Shipping with tracking via USPS costs around $10-15 max from US to Canada. This can't be correct. It only costs $40 to send a parcel containing a watch, by tracked Express mail all the way to Hong Kong, for crying out loud. $60 to send a strap next door in Canada??


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake B said:


> ??? Is this serious? Shipping with tracking via USPS costs around $10-15 max from US to Canada. This can't be correct.


Yep! But I think it is a plug price from their website for shipping costs for their watches. I have asked them the question to see if they'll budge on the price.


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

Jake B said:


> ??? Is this serious? Shipping with tracking via USPS costs around $10-15 max from US to Canada. This can't be correct.


I'm afraid that's what the shipping calculator is telling us, Jake.

What are the chances of you stocking these straps in your webstore?

Peter


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

poxyhen said:


> I'm afraid that's what the shipping calculator is telling us, Jake.
> 
> What are the chances of you stocking these straps in your webstore?
> 
> Peter


Really, eh? $60 shipping charge for a strap to Canada. Interesting. Have you tried contacting them about that to see if it's a mistake?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Yep! But I think it is a plug price from their website for shipping costs for their watches. I have asked them the question to see if they'll budge on the price.


Yeah, I can't see that being correct. I tried emailing Jeff though, and it seems that his email address is no longer valid?


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a Tsunami Bracelet They are will to part with? I FUBARed mine last night.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> Does anyone have a Tsunami Bracelet They are will to part with? I FUBARed mine last night.


what happened? i know someone parting out theirs. maybe you can simply fix it?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Any response regarding Resco? Maybe they can fix the glitch (if it is in fact a glitch)?

Erik, Zenrag, Please check your PMs soon. Gonna need some help if this is gonna happen. Nobody get excited yet, I'm still trying to work out some kinks.

Edit: Sorry, Zenrag looks to be off for now. Didn't realize. 

Erik, PM has been sent.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

replied!

i'm off the grid for a few hrs.- gotta head home. i may be back on a little later, but i feel the ick coming on and may crash early


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Any response regarding Resco? Maybe they can fix the glitch (if it is in fact a glitch)?
> 
> Erik, Zenrag, Please check your PMs soon. Gonna need some help if this is gonna happen. Nobody get excited yet, I'm still trying to work out some kinks.
> 
> ...


wait.. what did i miss


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hos2tetl9er said:


> Show us your Tsunami's !!!!!


Go back to page 1 of this thread, and click through. I think it's been done before :-! (not meaning to be a smart A%^) ;-)

Cheers!

RD


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Go back to page 1 of this thread, and click through. I think it's been done before :-! (not meaning to be a smart A%^) ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> RD


Its a bot/spam.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Its a bot/spam.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Really?

Thanks

RD


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Really?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> RD


Looks like it.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

*Update*:

Just got an email response from John at Resco Instruments. Looks like there is an error with their website regarding shipping costs for the Bone Frog straps. They are trying to get it fixed as quickly as possible. I was quoted $20 for shipping to Canada (regardless of how many straps I am ordering). :-!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> *Update*:
> 
> Just got an email response from John at Resco Instruments. Looks like there is an error with their website regarding shipping costs for the Bone Frog straps. They are trying to get it fixed as quickly as possible. I was quoted $20 for shipping to Canada (regardless of how many straps I am ordering). :-!


to me, that's still ridiculous... better, but ridiculous


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> to me, that's still ridiculous... better, but ridiculous


yeah, still kinda pricey but I guess it is what it is. Just gonna have to order me a bunch of straps so the shipping charges doesn't seem that bad!:-d


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

Yellow_Wire said:


> *Update*:
> 
> Just got an email response from John at Resco Instruments. Looks like there is an error with their website regarding shipping costs for the Bone Frog straps. They are trying to get it fixed as quickly as possible. I was quoted $20 for shipping to Canada (regardless of how many straps I am ordering). :-!


John sent me an email too, great to see a prompt response and he apologised for the error on the website - for me it is $20 shipping to Australia for as many straps as I order - this is actually a reasonable price for shipping from CONUS to Australia so I am not complaining!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

just got this in.. it'll go on the frog when i get it back


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

defendnola said:


> just got this in.. it'll go on the frog when i get it back


Very nice. The weave on the strap looks great!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

booyah!



Drop of a Hat said:


> Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> booyah!


Indeed. Uber comfortable and extremely high quality.

Drop of a Hat recommends.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Sent via Tapatalk


Awesome. Ordering now.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Well another bracelet showed up at my door this week. I'm sold on this thing. I don't know why the first one turned me off.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Torrid! That's a beauty (and it looks identical to mine, right down to the Sumo style crown, which was the only mod I made to my order for a Black Classic). Congratulations!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

* Good for you for being able to pick up a replacement. The black Classic with the bracelet covers all the bases. *



Torrid said:


> Well another bracelet showed up at my door this week. I'm sold on this thing. I don't know why the first one turned me off.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Torrid said:


> Well another bracelet showed up at my door this week. I'm sold on this thing. I don't know why the first one turned me off.


Congrats. Glad you like your 2nd one better. I'm in really like it camp when it comes to the bracelet. It has the right weight and is unique enough without looking quirky. And I appreciate how the watch plays bigger on the bracelets because of the end links and non tapering 22mm width.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

orange juice for breakfast


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Goin with the orange SOXA this morning as well b-)


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)




----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

My son's new Tsunami Military Snow Flake came in the mail yesterday. Looks very nice and it was shipped with the new shipping box.All in all a very nice package!!!


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

defendnola said:


>


If you want to forward your Tsunamis to me, so you don't have to worry about them with all the packing and moving you're going to be doing, then go on I won't mind, I'm willing to do that for you bud! :roll:;-)


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

stuart77 said:


> If you want to forward your Tsunamis to me, so you don't have to worry about them with all the packing and moving you're going to be doing, then go on I won't mind, I'm willing to do that for you bud! :roll:;-)


haha very nice of you! i will actually have all of my watches with me in my backpack on the plane.. no risks will be taken!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm all ready for the field. 7 days no showers and no hot chow! Woooooo!






hahaha


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*/*


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*As always, thank you for serving. **With 2 6r15's, you'll be able to keep close track of every minute of those no-shower, no-hot chow days.*



1stCAVGrunt said:


> I'm all ready for the field. 7 days no showers and no hot chow! Woooooo!
> View attachment 860196
> hahaha


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

hahaha, don't remind me!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I'm all ready for the field. 7 days no showers and no hot chow! Woooooo!
> View attachment 860196
> hahaha


Right on.. Stay safe, Matt.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Jake B said:


> Right on.. Stay safe, Matt.


werd


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll be up at 3 in the morning suckin down coffee! WOO!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I'll be up at 3 in the morning suckin down coffee! WOO!


The MRE kind?


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

defendnola said:


> The MRE kind?


Nope! I had to be up at 3 to eat, get dressed, and be at the motorpool at 0430 to get my track ready to roll out. Here is a lil field shot for you guys...


----------



## tarheel821 (Aug 30, 2011)

I was finally able to pick up my first Tsunami a couple weeks ago. Needless to say, I am very impressed by the quality and overall finish. I decided to snap a picture next to the old school version for those that are interested.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

that one on the right looks familiar.. :think:


----------



## Geronimo61 (Jul 7, 2012)

Here's my first.... I'm blown away by how nice it is. I may have to try for a blue friend for it ;-)
Bring on the Typhoon I say


----------



## tarogo (Aug 13, 2012)

Received a few weeks back, love it - have been wearing it every 2nd day since. Wasn't sure about the smoked crystal at first, but i wouldn't have it any other way now


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

tarogo that's top notch!


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Received my Bone Frog straps earlier this week and they are pretty sweet!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

*weapon pic removed*

I'm back from the field, got another action shot for you guys. I command my own mortar track and man the .50 cal. Managed to get a pretty good pic while in motion somehow. Hahaha

*Mod: This is two...*


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I'm back from the field, got another action shot for you guys. I command my own mortar track and man the .50 cal. Managed to get a pretty good pic while in motion somehow. Hahaha
> View attachment 867873


Possibly the coolest Tsunami photo ever.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

floydfan33 said:


> Possibly the coolest Tsunami photo ever.


Agreed! Amazing.

Here's my contribution lol


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

What A shot!, (no pun intended) 
*We're not worthy - YouTube*



1stCAVGrunt said:


> I'm back from the field, got another action shot for you guys. I command my own mortar track and man the .50 cal. Managed to get a pretty good pic while in motion somehow. Hahaha
> View attachment 867873


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Hahaha, awesome, thanks guys. I don't baby my watches as you can see, BUT..... They usually stay under the cuff so they're still pretty well protected


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok guys. Fess up. Who's getting the Bumble Bee Tsunami up on Facebook? Looks very cool!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I know who it is, but I don't know if he knows its done yet. hahaha


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

floydfan33 said:


> Ok guys. Fess up. Who's getting the Bumble Bee Tsunami up on Facebook? Looks very cool!


Agreed. It's deadly.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

floydfan33 said:


> Ok guys. Fess up. Who's getting the Bumble Bee Tsunami up on Facebook? Looks very cool!


Can somebody post it up here for those that don't have FB?

Ethan

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

You broke me.












defendnola said:


> Agreed. It's deadly.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

you can view the dagaz watch page without having a facebook account.

Dagaz Watch Ltd | Facebook


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

defendnola said:


> you can view the dagaz watch page without having a facebook account.
> 
> Dagaz Watch Ltd | Facebook


Thanks bro. It DOES look pretty awesome.

Didn't know that. Thanks for the tip.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Come on post it up - No FB at work(


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

i deactivated my FB acct sunday. my life has improved vastly in the past 48 hrs...


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

defendnola said:


> you can view the dagaz watch page without having a facebook account.
> 
> Dagaz Watch Ltd | Facebook


i did post!

and ya duke i miss u


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

defendnola said:


> i did post!
> 
> and ya duke i miss u


i'll most likely be back, C. i go on a "[email protected]#% Facebook" snit every so often and deactivate. i'm gonna wait until after the elections are over and things settle down. i just knew i'd go on a tear and end up in the hospital with either a coronary or an exploded skull :-d


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> i'll most likely be back, C. i go on a "[email protected]#% Facebook" snit every so often and deactivate. i'm gonna wait until after the elections are over and things settle down. i just knew i'd go on a tear and end up in the hospital with either a coronary or an exploded skull :-d


I hear ya.. and I live in Mississippi, so you can imagine what my feed is full of. That's why your posts were always a breath of fresh air. I'm just good at clicking remove friend or unsubscribe. I have wanted to delete facebook so many times, but I would lose track of family overseas.. and the dagaz page .


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Raoul Duke said:


> i'll most likely be back, C. i go on a "[email protected]#% Facebook" snit every so often and deactivate. i'm gonna wait until after the elections are over and things settle down. i just knew i'd go on a tear and end up in the hospital with either a coronary or an exploded skull :-d


I do the same one or two times a year.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Who got the snowflake?


----------



## tortuga (Oct 27, 2012)

I did. I wil post some wrist shots when it arrives



defendnola said:


> Who got the snowflake?


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I'm back from the field, got another action shot for you guys. I command my own mortar track and man the .50 cal. Managed to get a pretty good pic while in motion somehow. Hahaha
> View attachment 867873


This is badazz... I agree with floydfan33, one of the best Ts pics ever!


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Someone posted one for sale on eBay for $745 without a bracelet.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I believe the seller is a member here: Mufa.

These prices are getting up there. It'll be interesting if he gets his price.

Hmmm... Should I sell one of my three?


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I actually just listed mine on eBay. I hadn't planned originally on selling mine, but I just have an itch for something else. I really want to save for a Tudor Black Bay. If someone is interested it would be best to contact me directly for a better deal due to eBay's fees. I would list it here but there is a rule about not making sales listings on WUS if it is listed elsewhere.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Torrid said:


> I actually just listed mine on eBay. I hadn't planned originally on selling mine, but I just have an itch for something else. I really want to save for a Tudor Black Bay. If someone is interested it would be best to contact me directly for a better deal due to eBay's fees. I would list it here but there is a rule about not making sales listings on WUS if it is listed elsewhere.


I just checked the sales rules and I do not see this restriction there. I have read it over a few times now. Could you point me towards this restriction.... many thanks!


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Maybe it has changed. I'll have to check.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Torrid said:


> Maybe it has changed. I'll have to check.


Thanks


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I don't see one like that. Maybe I am mistaken. I'll get it listed here tonight.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Just put on an new Dagaz bezel insert and it has given me a new love for the T.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Derek N said:


> Just put on an new Dagaz bezel insert and it has given me a new love for the T.


That looks great! It looks like it still fits tight to the crystal.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I've got mine listed here now in the sales forum.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Ready for the field again right after turkey time!

*Mod: you should re-familiarize yourself with our rules and guidelines prior to making further pic posts.*


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

This is absolutely hilarious and probably of interest to all here.... not sure if anyone has seen this.

Probably due to the fact that Jake is not mfg Tsunami's anymore (or at least right now), someone out there has modded a 6309 into a Raul Duke Carribean Special. He is selling at another forum (I am unrelated to original poster here): http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,38464.0.html

So, is this a homage to the homage?


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

Pretty funny and a little bit silly?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

not only was it a homage to a homage, but the combo was inspired by the Doxa TUSA.

so it was a homage to a homage-homage


----------



## Geronimo61 (Jul 7, 2012)

Derek N said:


> Just put on an new Dagaz bezel insert and it has given me a new love for the T.


Beautiful pic and the bezel looks great!! |> I love mine so much I've managed to ding the bezel o|o| 
It looks like I'll need to get a new one a new one soon


----------



## Geronimo61 (Jul 7, 2012)

In regard to the Homage to the homage of the homage it was only a matter of time before someone did this and people who don't know what they're looking at could easily mistake it for the real thing. I have wondered about these dials being offered for sale to the public instead of being kept exclusively for the Tsunami. I guess we will probably see more of them in the future



Raoul Duke said:


> not only was it a homage to a homage, but the combo was inspired by the Doxa TUSA.
> 
> so it was a homage to a homage-homage


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

I would like to remind everyone that moderator decisions are not up for discussion.
The picture was removed by a moderator because it was deemed to violate the forum rules. Found here: Forum Rules and Guidelines - Watchuseek

Also, this is an international community and not everyone is as comfortable with firearms as some people here are. Furthermore this is a website dedicated to watches and not firearms. If you wish to discuss firearms I am sure there are plenty of enthusiasts out there on other forums.

Athram


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey everyone thanks for the support.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Hey everyone thanks for the support.


The first rule of Fight Club is: You do not talk about Fight Club. The second rule of Fight Club is: You do not talk about Fight Club.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Hey everyone thanks for the support.


Nice looking T, Specialist. Thank you again for your service


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Hey everyone thanks for the support.


Cool photo TROOP... To bad I missed the first one.

"Toto, I've a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore"

Cheers
John


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> Nice looking T, Specialist. Thank you again for your service


And thank you for your contributions to this thread, I enjoy your posts.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm gonna post a collection of Mr. Grunt's pix on my site soon |>


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey Jake for sure man, will send more your way!


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Jake B said:


> I'm gonna post a collection of Mr. Grunt's pix on my site soon |>


+1 I look forward to see more of the photos!

cheers
John


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey gang!

#57 just arrived and is on my wrist and it's very, very nice! I believe this is the "Tsunami Classic" and I'm going to wear it on a NATO exclusively.

I do have a question for the Tsunami experts please; the crown, while very solid feeling, doesn't seem to have a noticeable separation as you move to the different crown positions. For example; It's either screwed in or unscrewed, but the the separation between winding position, date position, and time position/stopped seconds is not easily detected. Is this normal, or should I be thinking of a service visit?

Thanks in advance -

Hoppy


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats Ed :-!

The Tsunami looks great on your wrist....the NATO is perfect!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Spring-Diver said:


> Congrats Ed :-!
> 
> The Tsunami looks great on your wrist....the NATO is perfect!
> 
> ...


Thanks pal, I'm really diggin' this one 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I was actually considering another Shogun, but this may slow my hunt a bit.... 

I wonder how this wears in comparison to MM300???


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hoppyjr said:


> Hey gang!
> 
> #57 just arrived and is on my wrist and it's very, very nice! I believe this is the "Tsunami Classic" and I'm going to wear it on a NATO exclusively.
> 
> ...


Great Watch! I had the same problem you inquire about. Sent you an e-mail via the WUS e-mail option 

RD


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's a couple more of #57 on NATO
















Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

i was reminded this morning of some of the adventures my UDT has been thru over the last year+ and thought i'd share some photos. a year ago this week i was in Sandbridge, VA at a huge family gathering for Thanksgiving. my uncle "Hot Dog" was a Naval aviator (test pilot and fighter jock) and we took a trip to NAS Oceana to see some of the de-commissioned aircraft on base. i took some gratuitous, staged photos of the UDT on a couple of the Cold War's greatest weapons- the Northrup Grumman F-14D "Tomcat" (164604 - the last F-14 built. callsign "Vandy-1") and the AIM-54 Phoenix missile. the F-14 was the last plane my uncle flew before he retired. he was at one time a squadron Cmdr on the USS Enterprise (CVN-65), which is in the process of being de-activated now.

the day we were to leave to come home to Maine, an automobile accident occurred in which a power line pole was snapped, cutting off the only road out of Sandbridge. we were allowed to leave Sandbridge thru CDSA Dam Neck under heavy security and my photo gear was packed, unfortunately. this was pretty exciting as Dam Neck is home to SEAL Team 6, which had taken out OBL just a few short months before.

recently, i had the opportunity to tour a Virginia Class submarine (outfitted for SEAL insertion) at NSB New London in Groton, CT, bringing the total of 3 US Navy bases the UDT has visited in 1 calendar year :-!

on to the show:


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

[*Wow and Wow, RD, and Wow again. Those are fantastic shots. More importantly, though, I hope that you will pass along my thanks to your uncle for his service to our country and to our allies. 
*

QUOTE=Raoul Duke;5674486]i was reminded this morning of some of the adventures my UDT has been thru over the last year+ and thought i'd share some photos. a year ago this week i was in Sandbridge, VA at a huge family gathering for Thanksgiving. my uncle "Hot Dog" was a Naval aviator (test pilot and fighter jock) and we took a trip to NAS Oceana to see some of the de-commissioned aircraft on base. i took some gratuitous, staged photos of the UDT on a couple of the Cold War's greatest weapons- the Northrup Grumman F-14D "Tomcat" (164604 - the last F-14 built. callsign "Vandy-1") and the AIM-54 Phoenix missile. the F-14 was the last plane my uncle flew before he retired. he was at one time a squadron Cmdr on the USS Enterprise (CVN-65), which is in the process of being de-activated now.

the day we were to leave to come home to Maine, an automobile accident occurred in which a power line pole was snapped, cutting off the only road out of Sandbridge. we were allowed to leave Sandbridge thru CDSA Dam Neck under heavy security and my photo gear was packed, unfortunately. this was pretty exciting as Dam Neck is home to SEAL Team 6, which had taken out OBL just a few short months before.

recently, i had the opportunity to tour a Virginia Class submarine (outfitted for SEAL insertion) at NSB New London in Groton, CT, bringing the total of 3 US Navy bases the UDT has visited in 1 calendar year :-!

on to the show:



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Just thought I would pop in with my preloved classic!!!!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Well-done! Between the bracelet and the NATO, the classic with the black dial can go anywhere.
*


petersenjp said:


> Just thought I would pop in with my preloved classic!!!!
> 
> View attachment 888847


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, since we are still in awe of our Tsunami's, and this thread is still alive & kicking. I'll re-post my DLC "Classic", on a "strap-code" matte black bracelet :-! I've had 3 Tsunami's, but only retain the the DLC.

RD


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

This will be taking the trip to Disney/Universal next week with me!!!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Fantastic watches for sure!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*A DarK Frog Now Rises from a Connecticut Swamp
*


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this a SUB or a bone frog dial?


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

nice strap combo! still waitin on jake to finish doing some work to my frog.. miss it dearly.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Thanks. Yeah, I can imagine the angst of a long separation from the frog. Have you already arrived at your new home? If so, how's it going there? *


defendnola said:


> nice strap combo! still waitin on jake to finish doing some work to my frog.. miss it dearly.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *A DarK Frog Now Rises from a Connecticut Swamp
> *


That was mine. Congratulations on picking it up after missing out when I sold it.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Thanks, I'm happy to have it. Thad seems to flip things very, very quickly.*


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Thanks, I'm happy to have it. Thad seems to flip things very, very quickly.*


I'm just the opposite...I tend to _*KEEP*_ everything that comes in the front door (In my defence, I'm quite selective these days).


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jake B said:


> I'm just the opposite...I tend to _*KEEP*_ everything that comes in the front door (In my defence, I'm quite selective these days).


I wish I could do the same. There isn't a watch I have sold that I wouldn't mind having back.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Thanks. Yeah, I can imagine the angst of a long separation from the frog. Have you already arrived at your new home? If so, how's it going there? *


Ya man I'm in Bristol UK now and everything is fine. Definitely a different climate, and driving here is insane.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Ya man I'm in Bristol UK now and everything is fine. Definitely a different climate, and driving here is insane.


Just a warning the closer you get to London the more insane the driving. (Allthough I've noticed the insanity has started to spread northward).


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Nice line-up, Defendola. Glad to know that you've kept those 2 beautiful Tsunamis. I have to say, also, that I love that Seiko mod - really nicely done. Was that Mr. Bourdeau's work or another?*



defendnola said:


>


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

#19 has a new home....mine! 
















Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Just had Duarte replace the bezel insert on the PVD and it looks brand new.
(Excellent work and service BTW)
Since I have a typhoon on preorder I went ahead and sold the silver yesterday.
I'll miss it but I'm sure the Typhoon will fill the void 
It's funny to say but I have a Bronze A1, a nice Helson Whitebeard and the PVD Tsunami as my nicer divers. Out of all of those I think the Zero is my favorite.
I wear it more than any other and it's my favorite go to watch.
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Nice line-up, Defendola. Glad to know that you've kept those 2 beautiful Tsunamis. I have to say, also, that I love that Seiko mod - really nicely done. Was that Mr. Bourdeau's work or another?*


actually the crystal is jakes and the hands are yobokies.. i did the work myself. glad u like it, its my favourite watch!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hoppyjr - love that Tsunami! #20 is just north of you! BTW, what is the make and colour of that Nato/Zulu? It really pops!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Darwin said:


> Hoppyjr - love that Tsunami! #20 is just north of you! BTW, what is the make and colour of that Nato/Zulu? It really pops!


You'll need to come to our next Seattle GTG in late January (keep an eye in the Dive Watch forum).

The NATO is a Maratac and the color is just desert tan / brown. I've got all the colors and the tan and the OD green both look great with this watch. I prefer Maratac NATO straps because they are heat-welded and stitched, so I think they're more durable than others that are one or the other.

For reference; NATO straps have the secondary flap, three keepers, and usually the keepers are squared off. That is consistent with the original design specs. ZULU straps are generally thicker, may or may not have a secondary flap, and typically have rounded rings.

Thanks

Hoppy

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey gents thought I'd share a new a new addition for the Stealth T from panatime. I'm guessing its a newer strap.
























Size is perfect and should accommodate various wrist sizes. Mine is 6.75.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Cheers. I was afraid you'd say it's a Maratac - it has the look (I have a black Zulu that I received with my Armida A2 and it is a VERY nice strap) - as they don't ship outside the USA. However, all is not lost as I *believe* West Coast Time sells Maratac and will ship internationally. Seattle GTG sounds great! My wife hasn't been to Seattle yet and keeps talking about going, so it will be an easy sell. Just have to remember NOT to mention the GTG!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Darwin said:


> Cheers. I was afraid you'd say it's a Maratac - it has the look (I have a black Zulu that I received with my Armida A2 and it is a VERY nice strap) - as they don't ship outside the USA. However, all is not lost as I *believe* West Coast Time sells Maratac and will ship internationally. Seattle GTG sounds great! My wife hasn't been to Seattle yet and keeps talking about going, so it will be an easy sell. Just have to remember NOT to mention the GTG!


We actually have sand G-10 straps in stock for the Tsunami, stitched and welded, as we use the same strap manufacturer as another brand that starts with "M" ;-)


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Jake B said:


> We actually have sand G-10 straps in stock for the Tsunami, stitched and welded, as we use the same strap manufacturer as another brand that starts with "M" ;-)


This is good to know Jake! Do you have stitched and welded NATO's with bead-blasted finish and/or DLC black finish too? I'd be interested in that, as I haven't found a black hardware NATO in 22mm that is both stitched and welded.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Love the strap!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hoppyjr said:


> This is good to know Jake! Do you have stitched and welded NATO's with bead-blasted finish and/or DLC black finish too? I'd be interested in that, as I haven't found a black hardware NATO in 22mm that is both stitched and welded.


Have some of the thick/thick hardware "Xulu" type 3 and 5 ringers in PVD, but only a couple of stitch/welded 22mm G-10...Sand, and Black w/ brushed hardware


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

OK, thanks. 

I emailed you about some work on a Shogun a couple weeks ago, but I'll PM you here with same questions 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

man, keep missing tsunami releases in the web store. any chance Jake can release 
these later in the day. they always go live early in the a.m. and are gone by the time I punch out. no love for LEO's and the 3rd shift working man.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Hahaha, Jake is on the other side of the world. If you're in the states you gotta look later at night to get a crack at the quickly selling Ts. That is how I got the Soxa. Watched the webstore and FB updates before bed every night for about a week!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Just saw this one on the Bay for $625 plus shipping:


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

JSonn said:


> man, keep missing tsunami releases in the web store. any chance Jake can release
> these later in the day. they always go live early in the a.m. and are gone by the time I punch out. no love for LEO's and the 3rd shift working man.


I got lucky yesterday morning (waking up early for traffic court) and snagged the very last New School Carib Special. I was in the same boat as you and kept missing out by a few minutes. Wasn't planning on making another purchase right now, but my eyes almost popped out of my head when I saw he had one in stock! Lol so much for that plan.

Needless to say, the T is being shipped via EMS on Monday


----------



## Khenrick (Jan 19, 2012)

I went through all 1000+ posts in this thread yesterday and determined that I had to try a tsunami (have always wanted a bone frog), so I grabbed one of two existing green "alpine" tsunamis last night when Jake put them up. Of course I now have two green dialed divers, so one will likely hit the sales forum in a few weeks, but I am very excited to try my first tsunami.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

More pics of #19 (please excuse the raindrops, it's Seattle after all). The bracelet pic is from the prior owner (thanks Dave!)







Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

AcsFoolMike said:


> I got lucky yesterday morning (waking up early for traffic court) and snagged the very last New School Carib Special. I was in the same boat as you and kept missing out by a few minutes. Wasn't planning on making another purchase right now, but my eyes almost popped out of my head when I saw he had one in stock! Lol so much for that plan.
> 
> Needless to say, the T is being shipped via EMS on Monday


haha, that is an awesome feeling. those new school CS's are fantastic, post some photos when it arrives and enjoy


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Great photo!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

lsettle said:


> View attachment 920469


 |> Really super pic, Lawrence!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*JAKE BOURDEAU'S DAGAZ TSUNAMI "YELLOW MACHINE"
*
Time to out this custom creation from the Dagaz laboratory. The Yellow Machine was in development months ago when I asked Mr. Bourdeau to use his unfettered discretion in assembling a yellow Tsunami. It wasn't as easy as simply asking and he went through a few iterations, as well as applying the lume by hand, (which by the way must use enriched uranium, it's so bright). He posted this piece to the Dagaz Facebook page and it was delivered around the middle of November, but I've been selfishly keeping it under wraps. Here goes -


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Hahaha, i remember when that posted and your name came up. Looks awesome man! How about a lume shot?

Btw a vintage orange special just went up on the webstore...


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Hahaha, i remember when that posted and your name came up. Looks awesome man! How about a lume shot?
> 
> Btw a vintage orange special just went up on the webstore...


*
Thanks 1st Cav. My camera won't capture a true lume, i.e., dark shot, but here are a couple showing the dial facing away from a window toward a corner after being outside for a minute. Except in full, direct light, the indices are in some stage of lume most of the time. 
*


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

If you have an iphone it works surprisingly well, hahaha. But no seriously thats how I take most of my pictures and lume shots come out pretty good IMO.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *JAKE BOURDEAU'S DAGAZ TSUNAMI "YELLOW MACHINE"
> *
> Time to out this custom creation from the Dagaz laboratory. The Yellow Machine was in development months ago when I asked Mr. Bourdeau to use his unfettered discretion in assembling a yellow Tsunami. It wasn't as easy as simply asking and he went through a few iterations, as well as applying the lume by hand, (which by the way must use enriched uranium, it's so bright). He posted this piece to the Dagaz Facebook page and it was delivered around the middle of November, but I've been selfishly keeping it under wraps. Here goes -


Truly an awesome piece! Love the SS/PVD mix.


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Now THAT is a KILLER watch!


--- from my iPad


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great looking watch, I see the end of the Tsunami is near!:-(


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> Great looking watch, I see the end of the Tsunami is near!:-(


_*
Thanks a lot Backdraft, BratJH & Floydfan. *_


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

The mailman just made my day!
Love,love, love it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Congratulations Dinder! That Caribbean blue is fantastic.*


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's mine.....waiting for a bracelet for it.









Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Great new school duke specials.. but that yellow one is a-ma-zing. super super jealous.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like the Tsunami run is officially finished.
Congrats to the Folks that purchased the last few....this was a very good run of watches.
Good Luck to Jake on the future special series' he produces!!!|>

And a toast up for Noah!!!|>|>


----------



## dinder1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, even though I have two T's, I still wish I had one with the triple-grip bezel.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Where is it mentioned that its all done?


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> Where is it mentioned that its all done?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


On the Dagaz Watches Facebook page: 


> THAT'S IT, THAT'S ALL, FOLKS!! NO more Tsunamis going up for sale in the webstore. If you haven't already bought one or already have a special order in for one....the ship has sailed.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

So glad I was patient enough to wait for this special creation (fully lumed UDT coffin hands) from Jake (lume pic is his).
A definite keeper for me. Just back from 2 weeks in the Caribbean.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey gents if you haven't heard yet Jake has a lil contest with a CAV-1 date prototype up for grabs. Buy a strap, 1 ticket. Buy a shirt and its 2 tickets!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Hey gents if you haven't heard yet Jake has a lil contest with a CAV-1 date prototype up for grabs. Buy a strap, 1 ticket. Buy a shirt and its 2 tickets!


*
So, let me get this straight. The more straps or shirts you buy, the more chances? If you hook enough of the straps together, they make good tie-downs for luggage racks or in-laws. 
Second Prize is a Watch Customization Package; more commonly known amongst international espionage and intelligence circles as a "WCP." 
*


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Stop it Matt you're going to confuse the WIS. hahaha


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Darwin said:


> On the Dagaz Watches Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dagaz-Watch-Ltd/164061230373444


Thanks. I don't do Facebook, so I missed that.....

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Stop it Matt you're going to confuse the WIS. hahaha


 *
Spring Tsunami Sweeps - *
*
Ha! Sorry, you're right. Hell, I confused myself. Keep It Simple, Stupid - right? 
1 strap = 1 chance to win. 1 shirt = 2 chances to win. *


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Jake is workin on my frog case swap. Will post pics when I get it back!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *
> So, let me get this straight. The more straps or shirts you buy, the more chances? If you hook enough of the straps together, they make good tie-downs for luggage racks or in-laws.
> Second Prize is a Watch Customization Package; more commonly known amongst international espionage and intelligence circles as a "WCP."
> *


Matt. You are awesome. Made me laugh again this morning (Or is it all those prescription "Happy" drugs I am taking this morning?)


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Matt. You are awesome. Made me laugh again this morning (Or is it all those prescription "Happy" drugs I am taking this morning?)


*
Ahhhhh...sehr gut, Zenrag! No laughs = bad. *


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

One watch to lead them all.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Aaron K. (Dec 5, 2012)

lsettle said:


> View attachment 934254
> 
> 
> View attachment 934255


That looks great with that strap!! Ordering one tonight.


----------



## Khenrick (Jan 19, 2012)

One of two Alpine Tsunamis...


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Have been experimenting with different straps o







n mine I think I've settled on mesh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Someone needs to post somemore pictures of their Tsunami's, the last are shipped, so there should be some new owners.
:roll:


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Alpine


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Great score for you and a real beauty! Congratulations!*



pbj204 said:


> Alpine
> 
> View attachment 939707


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Very fine looking watch, ENJOY.*


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

lsettle said:


> View attachment 934254
> 
> 
> View attachment 934255


Awesome pics!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Thuggee said:


> Have been experimenting with different straps o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think orange.


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been trying to post pictures of my T's, but I must be doing something wrong.:think:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Does this thread seem too long? I can barely access it when I try to see what is going on with this thread. Love the T's!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

New Orange and silver dial tsunamis

I sold off a few tsunami's from the collection but recently bought an orange dial and a silver dial. I also purchased a bonefrog but this one is going to be sent off to Jake for some work.

*Orange dial*



















*Silver Dial*


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Love the Orange Ts bud, congrats. And looking forward to seeing the end result of the Bonefrog upon its return.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Since starting this thread, I have sold both of my Tsunami's. Of course, I regret that now. Soooo, just a heads up that I am now on the hunt for a Tsunami. If any of you guys want to sell one, please PM me. I have also posted a WTB thread.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Got my alpine bead blasted by Duarte at North East Watch Works. Super fast turnaround. Less than a week. I'm hoping to have it back soon.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Back in the saddle, boys - she arrived today! WhoooooHoooooo!!!!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Ahhhh, well-done Cajun, well done! Now don't make the same mistake that you did with your other two, lose your senses and let this one go. By the way, nice shot.
*


cajun1970 said:


> Back in the saddle, boys - she arrived today! WhoooooHoooooo!!!!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks! And, I have a Bund en route as well. Coming from England and should be here Monday or Tuesday. So, I'll once again have a pair!!!! I'll post a pic when it comes in.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Veatorious said:


> Love the Orange Ts bud, congrats. And looking forward to seeing the end result of the Bonefrog upon its return.


Thanks you Sir!

Will show the bone frog on return... may a be a bit due to a bit of a back log with Jake. But I had to send it to him to do!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Fresh off the USPS truck. So excited I forgot to set the time. Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

litlmn said:


> Fresh off the USPS truck. So excited I forgot to set the time. Sorry for the crappy pic.
> View attachment 958596


Very nice. If that's the same one I saw FS on MWR, that was a sweet deal.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> Very nice. If that's the same one I saw FS on MWR, that was a sweet deal.


Yep, that's the one. I couldn't pass it up at that price.


----------



## Geronimo61 (Jul 7, 2012)

litlmn said:


> Yep, that's the one. I couldn't pass it up at that price.


I saw that one... too late as usual haha. Congrats on a good score!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

New pick ups

Silver dial on Wotancraft aviator Buhr strap




























Orange dial Doxa on orange Isofrane


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

litlmn said:


> Fresh off the USPS truck. So excited I forgot to set the time. Sorry for the crappy pic.
> View attachment 958596


Nice grab. Get some PVD mesh for that bad boy, or a ISO.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, the Fedex man just left my office and I am soooooo excitied! The bund arrived & I now, once again, own a pair of Tsunami's! Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, but here they are...


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Excellent! Once you set out to remedy your deficit, it sure didn't take you long. Good for you.
*


cajun1970 said:


> Well, the Fedex man just left my office and I am soooooo excitied! The bund arrived & I now, once again, own a pair of Tsunami's! Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, but here they are...


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

cajun1970 said:


> Well, the Fedex man just left my office and I am soooooo excitied! The bund arrived & I now, once again, own a pair of Tsunami's! Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, but here they are...


I totally regret selling my two Tsunamis, nice pickup on the bund! Currently on the market looking for one...if anybody is willing, PM me!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice Cajun, congrats on gettin back in the T club


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Tsunami British Racer

*


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Tsunami British Racer
> 
> *


I love that green. Congratulations


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Some lucky fellas, grabbing some awesome Ts. I really like the Classic, Cajun.


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Tsunami British Racer
> 
> *


Totally drooling over this one. Congrats.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Thanks Legion. Another jewel from Jake Bourdeau.*


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

Why is it that there are always people posting "tsunami incoming" here now and then, but I can never find them on the Watch Recon?
I want another one with a black dial!! Or better yet, Typhoon, please come out !!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Any of you nice gents with multiple SS Tsunamis fancy a trade for a PVD classic? I want to love this one, but I think the all black is holding me back. Just throwing it out there before I post her on the official trade forum.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

angrypossum said:


> Why is it that there are always people posting "tsunami incoming" here now and then, but I can never find them on the Watch Recon?
> I want another one with a black dial!! Or better yet, Typhoon, please come out !!


I see Ts on Watchrecon, periodically. You just need to check diligently, and respond like a gazelle in order to secure one. And it doesn't hurt to find a post of one that you like and reach out to the owner and present a offer or at least put it out there that you are interested.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Trade you mine for your PO v.. lol


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Wow Cajun! That is a bad-ass, fired-up Tsunami! What's the strap?
*


cajun1970 said:


>


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks, man. The strap is the "Panny 1515" from Freda European collection. link here... The Amazing 1515, thick leather, color stitches, waterproof


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

Alpine

View attachment 972670


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

Mine is coming next week !!!!!!!!


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

The classic Tsunami arrived today, will post pictures later.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Defendnola is selling a bonefrog?!?!?!?! What is the world coming to?!?!?!?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

WVE said:


> The classic Tsunami arrived today, will post pictures later.


Here is mine.... bone frog dlc all redone (Fixed) by Jake (don't want to mention what the previous owner had 'ordered' the watch like).


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Defendnola is selling a bonefrog?!?!?!?! What is the world coming to?!?!?!?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


He sells ALL of the Tsunami's that he purchases... didn't you know that?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL: Tsunami thread.OFFICIAL: Tsunami thread.*



Zenrag said:


> He sells ALL of the Tsunami's that he purchases... didn't you know that?


Really? Its been a looooong while since I've been on this thread (traded my Zero back in August).

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL: Tsunami thread.OFFICIAL: Tsunami thread.*



Drop of a Hat said:


> Really? Its been a looooong while since I've been on this thread (traded my Zero back in August).
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Well I don't know if he still owns any, but I do remember him selling more than a few....

I shouldn't really comment though... I have sold off about 4 or 5 Tsunami's only to buy back 4.... orange soxa, silver sunburst, Dagaz Zero Mod - with Yabokies dial, and a DLC Bone Frog.


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL: Tsunami thread.OFFICIAL: Tsunami thread.*

Came in yesterday, sorry for the poor pictures.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Here is mine.... bone frog dlc all redone (Fixed) by Jake (don't want to mention what the previous owner had 'ordered' the watch like).


Hey Tyler,

Congrates on the new bonefrog!

I've been looking forward to seeing some pics of it. It looks fantastic, as expected!


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not sure on which I will be wearing my T today... It looks great on all of them!

View attachment 984840


----------



## Sierra27 (May 13, 2012)

View attachment 987991


Finally, my RD Blue Caribbean has a worthy friend!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aaron K. (Dec 5, 2012)

View attachment 1012355


Just got this one back from the shop with some updates.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Aaron K. said:


> Just got this one back from the shop with some updates.


Looks good brother!
Chris


----------



## Aaron K. (Dec 5, 2012)

onrypt said:


> Looks good brother!
> Chris


Thanks, still have the one I got from you.


----------



## DiverDoc (Mar 9, 2008)

It just arrived today....


View attachment 1013455


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Bought this one this morning, is shipped this afternoon and should be here next Monday, really excited!! I have been trying to get one of these epic watches for months, finally got one ??










I will shoot some pictures when it is delivered, this one is from the seller. 
Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron K. (Dec 5, 2012)

epezikpajoow said:


> Bought this one this morning, is shipped this afternoon and should be here next Monday, really excited!! I have been trying to get one of these epic watches for months, finally got one 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! That is an awesome pickup.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Aaron K. said:


> Congrats!! That is an awesome pickup.


Thanks, really looking forward to it. I love the 6309-7040 so I must love this one as well........more hopefully!

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

epezikpajoow said:


> Bought this one this morning, is shipped this afternoon and should be here next Monday, really excited!! I have been trying to get one of these epic watches for months, finally got one &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Just got a message from my wife: "There's a package for you......." and DHL says it has been delivered so it must be true: it is there!










I will post my own pictures later today.

Eric


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Got it!










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Just picked up a LNIB Tsunami Vintage. Will post pics when it arrives. I've been wanting one of these for ages and only now decided that I'd pull the trigger. Very lucky to find one - and locally too!


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

epezikpajoow said:


> Got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who sold a Bonefrog?


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

I did...........

Eric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Bam! Went back to Jake for a lil something different, like the orange but LOVE the blue.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohh thats nice !


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I should really consider buying


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

xzqt said:


> I should really consider buying


You'll have to find one first... 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

A classic sold in the past few days for only $375! Somebody got one helluva deal!


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

After reading up on this post I realy want one. Those bonefrogs look awesome!
I'm searching the web for one!


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

joins said:


> After reading up on this post I realy want one. Those bonefrogs look awesome!
> I'm searching the web for one!


You mean like this?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

joins said:


> After reading up on this post I realy want one. Those bonefrogs look awesome!
> I'm searching the web for one!





William said:


> You mean like this?


Or do you mean this?


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> Or do you mean this?


Or this?










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

epezikpajoow said:


> Or this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good show! I like it!!!!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Arrrrrg my t is local now but I can't get hands on til Sunday night or Monday afternoon! I will post pics when it's arrived!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Another one !!!!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I've butted heads with Jake in the past, but there's no denying the Tsunami is a great watch. I passed on this very watch last June and when it came up for sale again, I had to have it. I hope my attitude in the past doesn't prevent me from getting in on the Typhoon in the future.


----------



## Aaron K. (Dec 5, 2012)

I love the blue and orange combo.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Aaron K. said:


> View attachment 1072176
> 
> 
> I love the blue and orange combo.


Yep, it makes it feel like summer. I don't have one of the Caribbean's, but I am sure it puts sun in each owner's heads.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats! Nice to get a 2nd chance a year later. Perfect timing seasonally! Love that blue! Enjoy :-!

RD



D6AMIA6N said:


> I've butted heads with Jake in the past, but there's no denying the Tsunami is a great watch. I passed on this very watch last June and when it came up for sale again, I had to have it. I hope my attitude in the past doesn't prevent me from getting in on the Typhoon in the future.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Blurter said:


> Just picked up a LNIB Tsunami Vintage. Will post pics when it arrives. I've been wanting one of these for ages and only now decided that I'd pull the trigger. Very lucky to find one - and locally too!












Sent from outer space


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome home!


----------



## tarheel821 (Aug 30, 2011)

Before:

















After:








(Picture from Dagaz Facebook)









I can't believe I have a Bone Frog Tsunami after 2 years of searching! Like always, Jake did an amazing job.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

tarheel821 said:


> Before:
> 
> View attachment 1077102
> 
> ...


Jake IS awesome.... He also "fixed" a bone frog of mine too! The guy that i purchased my DLC case bonefrog had dumbly put a SS bezel on the thing. He'd also put pointy hands on the watch too!

I don't have before pictures (it was truly hideous)

*A F T E R :*


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Another Ovation for Dr. Bourdeau - his very own Tsunami Black Bay in my safe-keeping.*


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Matt - that looks killer! Did you mod it or did you get it from Jake?


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*In the category of hand-eye coordination and watches, my skills are limited to strap changes and crown winding. Other than that, I can dig a pretty good hole in the garden. So, no, this is an original creation from the laboratory of Dr. Bourdeau. It was spawned a few months ago; I only mounted it on a Tsunami bracelet that I already had. *


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Another Ovation for Dr. Bourdeau - his very own Tsunami Black Bay in my safe-keeping.*
> View attachment 1080667
> View attachment 1080668


Magnifique!!!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Another one inbound - can't wait for it to arrive! Bought this one from Matt. Thanks again, Matt!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*You bet, Shane! Enjoy it!!*



cajun1970 said:


> Another one inbound - can't wait for it to arrive! Bought this one from Matt. Thanks again, Matt!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

cajun1970 said:


>


Nice, conglad.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Just waiting for Typhoon, Tsunami strap change


----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey there everyone, the bezel insert on my Tsunami Stealth needs to be replaced (this is an old picture, but my only one since my camera died)... a few hairline scratches and a lost lume pip are the culprit. Has anyone had to replace their insert? Have you gone with ordering another from Jake or using a Seiko part? I'm might put it up for sale, as well, as my lust for Tuna increases, hmm decisions, decisions... lemme know if anyone has experience with bezel insert replacement.








[/URL] 2012-07-05_WUS_POSTDSC_4434 by Little Ripp, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

jrippens said:


> Hey there everyone, the bezel insert on my Tsunami Stealth needs to be replaced (this is an old picture, but my only one since my camera died)... a few hairline scratches and a lost lume pip are the culprit. Has anyone had to replace their insert? Have you gone with ordering another from Jake or using a Seiko part? I'm might put it up for sale, as well, as my lust for Tuna increases, hmm decisions, decisions... lemme know if anyone has experience with bezel insert replacement.


Had my bezel insert replaced by Jake for the same reasons (mainly the lost lume pip). I had the stealth insert too. I did enquire about using one of the generic bezel inserts from the webstore however I believe that the Tsunami bezel inserts are specifically designed for the domed crystal, and using a non-Tsunami specific insert would negate how the insert integrates into the crystal. However I have seen photos of it done - if you Google or search on this forum you could probably find a photo or two. While my Tsunami was in Dagazland I had the seconds hand replaced, and Jake gave it a bit of a service and replaced gaskets too.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Tsu with a Seiko 7548 style Pepsi bezel insert


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

My ZERO was out late last night... Good Times!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

transit98 said:


> View attachment 1138806
> 
> My ZERO was out late last night... Good Times!


i'm sorry that your bezel is a little chunkie.... nice pic though.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Stealth Tsunami leaves one good home to find another. Thanks Jacob


jrippens said:


> Tsunami DLC #85 found it's way to my doorstep!
> 
> Thanks Jake. You do awesome work and I've never corresponded with someone friendlier and more professional. Shout-out to BratJH whose Stealth Blue Tsunami made me wanna get one so damn bad. Just as an aside, I lived through the Earthquake and Tsunami in Japan and have done volunteer work in Tohoku in some of the worst hit areas. I feel like this watch will always remind me of that experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Tonight my T is wearing a leather nato. I'm digging the black case with the brown leather.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Too hot here...

Going with black mesh on my Tsunami Bone Frog DLC


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

taking this one for a test drive:


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

rockmastermike said:


> taking this one for a test drive:


So, after 12hrs how do you think the "Classic" handles?


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

transit98 said:


> So, after 12hrs how do you think the "Classic" handles?


Drilled Lugs - Easy grip bezel & crown - domed crystal - cushin case.....what's not to like


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

*Tsunami Silver Sunburst*

Just received yesterday. Thanks, Zenrag. Great transaction. I will be wearing this for a while.Any suggestions for a bracelet(Tungchoy/Yobokies)? I am concerned about the end links. I would like the best fit possible. Nice to be member of the club.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Snert,

Here is my original 6309 with a Yobokies Anvil and fitted end links. Also comes in a BOR. 
Should be great for your Tsunami.



Also, my BoneFrog says hello.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Look for the bead of rice for the 6309 from Yobokies... or contact Jake to see if he has any Tsunami bracelet's left.

Cheers!


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Jake doesn't have any left. Who has better end links for the 6309 style bracelet? Thanks.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Harold at Yobokies does not have solid endlinks. you'd have to contact Strapcode/Tungchoy to see if their end links are solid.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Tungchoy endlinks for the 6309 do not fit the Tsunami case...at least my experience a year ago, unless tungchoy changed them which I doubt


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Any more suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

This may have covered before, but I could not find it. I put OEM Seiko fat spring bars in in my tsunami and Zero Stelath II. I can't fit my maratac or dagaz zulu straps between the case and the spring bars, but my natos fit. Any suggestions? I am concerned about the pin size on replacement spring bars. I don't want to hollow out the holes in the lugs. Thanks for your help.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

I've used thinner / non fat sprint bars on my T to resolve the same issue. Some of my natos, especially my leather, just don't get past the fat spring bars. I rotate straps and bracelets often and don't foresee any issues with the lugs. Go for it.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

snert said:


> This may have covered before, but I could not find it. I put OEM Seiko fat spring bars in in my tsunami and Zero Stelath II. I can't fit my maratac or dagaz zulu straps between the case and the spring bars, but my natos fit. Any suggestions? I am concerned about the pin size on replacement spring bars. I don't want to hollow out the holes in the lugs. Thanks for your help.


wjean28 on Ebay sells thinner spring bars with the same end diameter as the fat spring bars. Here's a quote from him:

*Yes, the custom SDF flanged bars were developed by the WIS community and watch collectors, to allow wearing regular straps (rubber, leather, shark mesh...) which the straps did not allow the fat bars to fit.*

*These bars are developed thinner (1.78mm vs 2.50mm (on fat spring bars) and the ends are exactly the same (1.1mm as the fat bars) thus NOT DAMAGING the watch case. Watch collectors seen many used watches with incorrect spring bars sizes (smallers ends) which bore out the spring bar hole in the watches cases !!!*

*Available HERE only with exact specifications of the ORIGINAL SEIKO spring bars, including 1.1mm ends, except 1.78mm in thickness (thinner than the SEIKO fat bars, however still thicker and stronger then regular spring bars) ! This is the ORIGINAL with exact specifications, do not accept cheaper copies for your valuable watch !*


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Finally in the club! Thanks jdmfetish! U rock!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

gasspasser said:


> Finally in the club! Thanks jdmfetish! U rock!
> View attachment 1170261


Enjoy it.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It is exactly what I was looking for. Why ruin a great watch for $5 worth of spring bars. Thanks.


Slant said:


> wjean28 on Ebay sells thinner spring bars with the same end diameter as the fat spring bars. Here's a quote from him:
> 
> *Yes, the custom SDF flanged bars were developed by the WIS community and watch collectors, to allow wearing regular straps (rubber, leather, shark mesh...) which the straps did not allow the fat bars to fit.*
> 
> ...


----------



## udcarlsson (Aug 3, 2013)

This is my piece. This is actually the one on Dagaz web-site - Tsunami pictures - Picture no. 13. I bought it from a friend of mine. A lovely piece! Anyone have an idea of the worth? I'm not gonna sell it, just want to know. Also would like som history about it. I heard this one was built by Noah.

http://db.tt/npfjAPP3

http://db.tt/9pYZMthc


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Just got my classic today. If anyone wants to get rid of one with snowflake hands let me know!!!!'


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

kamonjj said:


> Just got my classic today. If anyone wants to get rid of one with snowflake hands let me know!!!!'


Welcome to the club! Pics please.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

How do you know if it's been built by Noah?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

kamonjj said:


> How do you know if it's been built by Noah?


It's very difficult to know for sure...I see all sorts of them adveritised in ads for used pieces as "this one was made by Noah" The truth of the matter is that Noah actually only made about 10/500 of the very first pieces released as his health/eyesight was declininig and he had to leave for Canada to undergo cancer treatment pretty much concurrent with its release...at the same time, while he was still here, we were working to build the watches together.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for weighing in jake. I sent you an email about getting a flake

Here is a pic. The bracelet has the MM300 clasp. The bracelet is a super oyster but is too big. So ill have to source another to use with the MM300 clasp. I would just cut out 2 links but, the links are reversed so that's not an option for me. It's 030/100. Keeping excellent time that I can tell. Can't wait to see it after a day of wear. I love the bezel, lines up perfectly and turns perfectly as well. I hate stiff ones. Very very comfortable. Wish I would have gotten one of these earlier.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

kamonjj said:


> Thanks for weighing in jake. I sent you an email about getting a flake
> 
> Here is a pic. The bracelet has the MM300 clasp. The bracelet is a super oyster but is too big. So ill have to source another to use with the MM300 clasp. I would just cut out 2 links but, the links are reversed so that's not an option for me. It's 030/100. Keeping excellent time that I can tell. Can't wait to see it after a day of wear. I love the bezel, lines up perfectly and turns perfectly as well. I hate stiff ones. Very very comfortable. Wish I would have gotten one of these earlier.


Email or message me...I'll try to help you with your bracelet problem....I keep some spare parts. Beautiful watch BTW, not that many "TRUE" Classic around with the classic crown/bezel, etc etc...


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Zero w/ New shoes

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Lume Shot

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## PsycMatt (Mar 28, 2012)

Welp! The lume pip appears to have fallen off of my Tsunami. I am depressed. 

Y'all think there is any hope in getting it replaced? I hope so cause I love this watch.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

PsycMatt said:


> Welp! The lume pip appears to have fallen off of my Tsunami. I am depressed.
> 
> Y'all think there is any hope in getting it replaced? I hope so cause I love this watch.


Do you have the pip? Just dopple a bit of glue on the back and shove it back in. :-d

If you lost the pip, well, with Jakes schedule, you are SOL :-(

RD


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Is the lume pip just glued on? or is there a machined hole for it?


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

transit98 said:


> Lume Shot
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 4


Yours is the one I really want. If you ever want to sell it, let me know. I have been begging for one just like yours.


----------



## PsycMatt (Mar 28, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Do you have the pip? Just dopple a bit of glue on the back and shove it back in. :-d
> 
> If you lost the pip, well, with Jakes schedule, you are SOL :-(
> 
> RD





kamonjj said:


> Is the lume pip just glued on? or is there a machined hole for it?


Thanks for the quick responses. I returned from the grocery store only to find that it was gone. There is no hope in finding it 

Before: 









After:


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Zero II Stealth on a Dagaz Bond Nato. Forgot to post when the strap arrived. I added a couple old pics as well. Love the watch.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

My Zero II's handsome silver brother. Formal and casual all in one watch. Love it as much as my Zero.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Glad to see this thread getting some love! Glad there are Tsunami owners still excited about wearing one of the coolest watches ever. IMHO. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Roll call for those who own a "Deep Cover" Super Stealth UDT Tsunami. http://www.thedivewatchconnection.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2831

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I had the lume pip thingy disappear from my Hager Commando. Indent in bezel looked exactly the same. I suspect that if you buy a bezel insert from Jake it should ship relatively quickly. What I did with my Hager was paint it in with enamel paint (the type used to repair enamel stove tops and bathtubs). No lume but it looks "right". I'm going to try to get some luminous nail polish at Halloween and get my lume back! YMMV


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I have to say that after a few weeks with my tsunami 6r15 it is running +0/1 over the last week maybe a little longer. More accurate than most any watch I have owned. 

I just bought another dagaz with 7s movement. Is anyone having very high accuracy with their 7s driven dagaz watches? From what I've heard jake regulates them the same in 6 positions. I'm hoping so because my tsunami is amazing.

I know I'm gonna miss the hack function but at half the price, can't complain at all. 

Looking forward to it ...


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I would think Jake could just about tune in a 7s in his sleep but not sure it would be a 6 position calibration. I imagine in a Typhoon model there would be some level of calibration on the movement by Jake

I had thought I read on FB or maybe in the Typhoon thread on WUS where this might not be the case but there were multiple statements being made about the 7s movements and I am not certain now what the final verdict was on adjustment of the 7s in the Typhoon.



kamonjj said:


> I just bought another dagaz with 7s movement. Is anyone having very high accuracy with their 7s driven dagaz watches? From what I've heard jake regulates them the same in 6 positions. I'm hoping so because my tsunami is amazing.
> 
> I know I'm gonna miss the hack function but at half the price, can't complain at all.
> 
> Looking forward to it ...


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Bone Frog #69

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Showing some love again for the Tsunami is never a problem...

I'll show just "a few" of mine - *all* are *still in my collection* and are _*all keepers*_, that's for sure!

Dagaz Zero/Tsunami 007 hybrid


Dagaz Zero/Tsunami Caribbean Pepsi


Tsunami Agent Orange



Tsunami Classic Stealth (this one built by Noah, and one of the first Tsunamis ever assembled - and with the Ray-Ban tan/smoked dome sapphire, as originally built)




Tsunami Classic (I own 03 exemplars in this configuration - but this one was commissioned directly from Noah and built by himself, too.)


Tsunami UDT bone frog (this one was commissioned and built by Jake - notice the original Marine Master hands set)



Tsunami D.O.T. special (Dawn Of Time watches, the ancestor company to Dagaz Watches) - this is a special comissioned one, custom made by Jake with a special D.O.T. dial and original Seiko SKZ219K1 (a L.E. Atlas series) hands set in red, with a bead blasted case


Another Dagaz Zero


And another (this time a coke zero)


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys, I am looking for a triple grip bezel. I am in the midst of making a watch as a gift and if it wasn't so time sensitive, I wouldn't be asking here. I know someone has to have one! Please let me know. Thanks guys


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

incantana said:


> Hey guys, I am looking for a triple grip bezel. I am in the midst of making a watch as a gift and if it wasn't so time sensitive, I wouldn't be asking here. I know someone has to have one! Please let me know. Thanks guys


It's gonna be tough.

Jake won't even sell them if would have it available.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

My collection isn't that deep. Here are the 2 I own, but I am always trolling for another one.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's an option, send it to Duarte at NEWW. He's inexpensive and can fill it in with lume. I had him do that with one of my non-Dagaz watches and it looked great.
Good luck,
Chris



PsycMatt said:


> Thanks for the quick responses. I returned from the grocery store only to find that it was gone. There is no hope in finding it
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

.....and since this is a Tsunami thread here's another gratuitous shot.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd like to take the bezel off exchange the ones on my two Tsunami's...actually one is a Zero. I have seen some Utube vids on other micros showing that you just pop it off using a bezel knife or other knife. masking off any expose metal of course. Same thing on the Tsunami? any springs or rings I need to worry about?


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

tako_watch said:


> I'd like to take the bezel off exchange the ones on my two Tsunami's...actually one is a Zero. I have seen some Utube vids on other micros showing that you just pop it off using a bezel knife or other knife. masking off any expose metal of course. Same thing on the Tsunami? any springs or rings I need to worry about?


taping off exposed areas is a good idea. Any sharp strong knife that can be wedged under the bezel will work. Are you planning on selling the bezel? If so, I would be interested.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I want a bone frog so all you WUSers out there if your thinking of letting your go drop me a PM.

Longstride.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Please post on the WTB section.

Thank you.



longstride said:


> I want a bone frog so all you WUSers out there if your thinking of letting your go drop me a PM.
> 
> Longstride.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

incantana said:


> taping off exposed areas is a good idea. Any sharp strong knife that can be wedged under the bezel will work. Are you planning on selling the bezel? If so, I would be interested.


thanks...but just switching bezels.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Thought this wonderful thread and timepiece could use some reminders -*


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Matt, you're the tsunami dude!!!



Matt Treadnot said:


> *Thought this wonderful thread and timepiece could use some reminders -*
> 
> View attachment 1249066
> View attachment 1249070
> ...


----------



## PsycMatt (Mar 28, 2012)

Need some action in this thread. I thought i'd share my latest with y'all.

Since my lume pip fell off I've been struggling with what to do at this point. After talking with Jake, I've decided to make a big change! 
Let me know what y'all think.

Here is how the watch looks now:










And here is what I have on the way. I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

go all the way and do the gold snowflake hands... and (edit) the black bay dagaz dial....



PsycMatt said:


> Need some action in this thread. I thought i'd share my latest with y'all.
> 
> Since my lume pip fell off I've been struggling with what to do at this point. After talking with Jake, I've decided to make a big change!
> Let me know what y'all think.
> ...


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thought I'd try this out today. I had a blue cuff that came with a band but I never put the cuff on that strap. Was looking to change the shoes on my Blue T this afternoon and thought the bonefrog nato and the cuff made a nice setup. What do you guys think?


----------



## StibDC (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone know the size of the screw bars (diameter and length) for the Tsunami bracelet? I have a couple of spare links although the screw bars were stripped removing them as the previous owner LocTited them. I found some for sale... just need to verify the size. Thx!!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Look what showed up today. Thanks Matt. I think this was originally Shane's/Cajun1970.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Fashionably late to the party: This just arrived. Super stoked. Triple grip bezel is wicked.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

liwang22 said:


> Fashionably late to the party: This just arrived. Super stoked. Triple grip bezel is wicked.


I love the silver dial as well. Mine doesn't have the triple grip though.







But my Zero II and my Caribbean do.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Fridays wear: The Super Stealth Tsunami


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

transit98 said:


> Fridays wear: The Super Stealth Tsunami


BoneFrog all the way:


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

YEP!!!!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello all...

I just picked a pre-owned one of these badboys. Where can I find a matching bracelet for it?

Joe


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

itsajobar said:


> Hello all...
> 
> I just picked a pre-owned one of these badboys. Where can I find a matching bracelet for it?
> 
> Joe


I'd start with an email to Jake @ Dagaz Watches, since he made the watch....


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Jake not making them anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

itsajobar said:


> Jake not making them anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While it won't be the "wave" Tsunami bracelet, check out the Yobokies beads-of-rice bracelet. I've seen photos of it on a Tsunami and it looks fantastic, with nicely fitted end links. Might want to email Harold and see what he recommends.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for the suggestion.

Joe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

what about a wjean super oyster for a Seiko 6309-7040?


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

I haven't posted in this thread, surprisingly. Been away for a while. I bought my Tsunami from Noah and Jake in early 2011, #46/100... They agreed to do a one-off custom for me and installed a Sumo dial and handset, Jake tipped the second hand in red.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello from a new Tsunami 'member'. On a yobokies BoR.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm enjoying this new combo: the strap from my Fishing type Pathfinder on my Tsunami.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Paco II said:


> Hello from a new Tsunami 'member'. On a yobokies BoR.
> 
> View attachment 1315868


How did you get the end links to fit so well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

They just fit that way. Have people had issues with the yobokies 6309 BoR end links and the Tsunamis?




itsajobar said:


> How did you get the end links to fit so well?


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

No but I've seen picks of Harold's hammer bracelet. There are gaps with that one where as your bor sits flush.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

It's pretty flush. Not 'original perfect', but looks great. No noticeable gaps.



itsajobar said:


> No but I've seen picks of Harold's hammer bracelet. There are gaps with that one where as your bor sits flush.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

This week rock'n the Classic!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Small mod for a splash of color


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks JDMFETISH for selling be the insert! Got it today and just finished getting it in. Ill be posting some pics. "Helps if you take the bezel off before you try and take the insert out." This is my first true mod. Changing the whole bezel and changing straps/bracelets doesn't really count.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi guys, this is my first post in the Tsunami thread...this is my custom orange UDT Tsunami

As you can see:

-Countdown/GMT insert in a Murphy bezel
-Tech type crown
-Smoke crystal
-Orange UDT dial
-Orange SKX011 chapter
-Black C3 6105 Hr and Min hand and contrasting white Sec hand

-if I'm writing about watches, at least it means I'm not buying one or modifying one at this precise moment!....I need to let you all know....I'm John, and I'm a Seikoholic!-


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post in the Tsunami thread...this is my custom orange UDT Tsunami
> 
> As you can see:
> 
> ...


I'm really liking the Murphy Bezel on the Tsunami as not only is it a nice piece it allows you to use a variety of inserts that still sit nicely with the Tsunami thick sapphire. Nice job.

If it were my watch I'd add a matte all-black chapter ring because I love the contrast of orange and black so much.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

liwang22 said:


> I'm really liking the Murphy Bezel on the Tsunami as not only is it a nice piece it allows you to use a variety of inserts that still sit nicely with the Tsunami thick sapphire. Nice job.
> 
> If it were my watch I'd add a matte all-black chapter ring because I love the contrast of orange and black so much.


I swapped out a black chapter ring as I thought it made the dial look a little small...but I did like the contrast...all the bonefrogs seem to have minute marker chapter rings so I thought I'd do the same on my orange dial.

The Murphy bezel is keeping with the vintage vibe. The insert is a sloped Tsunami/superdome insert, but I agree it does sit a flat insert slightly closer to the thick superdome crystal edge.










-if I'm writing about watches, at least it means I'm not buying one or modifying one at this precise moment!....I need to let you all know....I'm John, and I'm a Seikoholic!-


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ooo... That version is my style. Good to know the sloped inserts also work with the Murphy bezel. Thanks for sharing these photos. I'm cooking up something involving a Murphy bezel after i saw Matt Treadnot's one-off Black Bay Tsunami direct from Jake.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Put the Tsunami on a distressed leather NATO. Like it a lot.









Sent from my Agora Quad Core using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Very nice combination -*



Blurter said:


> Put the Tsunami on a distressed leather NATO. Like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

This tread has gone pretty quiet since jake stopped making tsunamis. I still think that this is his company's most badass watch. I prefer it a great deal more than that aurora or even the typhoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I think a murphy bezel might save my tsunami from the sales forum. I just think they're always always always sold out


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone know how the :[email protected]? to size a Tsunami bracelet???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

itsajobar said:


> Does anyone know how the :[email protected]? to size a Tsunami bracelet???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I recall when I did mine I needed 2 small screw drivers and some loctite for any screws I removed then put back into the links

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

itsajobar said:


> Does anyone know how the :[email protected]? to size a Tsunami bracelet???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the original owner used loctite you may need to heat the area some the screw can move. 
Do a search for heating loctite.

Good luck & nice watch!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm guessing I'm going to need some sort of clamp as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

itsajobar said:


> I'm guessing I'm going to need some sort of clamp as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was tight but I managed fine with two screwdrivers. Make sure they fit the screw heads well...too small and you'll mess the screw head or snap the screwdriver, too large and you'll mess the bracelet.
I kind of held the screwdriver in the screw on one side of the link and held the link at the same time with my thumb and forefinger of my left hand...screwdriver kind of on my palm/resting on the work surface...my better screwdriver on the other side in my right hand and unscrewed as usual...it can be a pain if the screws are well glued....practice and make sure your holding everything ok to try to avoid scratching anything.
I hope that kind of makes sense? 

-if I'm writing about watches, at least it means I'm not buying one or modifying one at this precise moment!....I need to let you all know....I'm John, and I'm a Seikoholic!-


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

I suggest doing all the work on white towel. Keeps thing from rolling away and makes parts visible. I used 2 mini screwdrivers from HD. Find out if the screws have loctite on them. When you put the screws back in use blue loctite. Blue is for things that will be taken apArt. Good luck & enjoy.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I am not a NATO/Zulu type person, so I was pretty bummed to hear that jake wasn't making anymore bracelets for tsunamis. I searched the forum for help and was able to purchase one from a fellow wus member. Bracelet still in original packaging when I got it. I mounted it on the case and took watch to a watchmaker to get sized. I couldn't be any happier. Watchuseek and you shall find. Thank you Matt for bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

itsajobar said:


> I am not a NATO/Zulu type person, so I was pretty bummed to hear that jake wasn't making anymore bracelets for tsunamis. I searched the forum for help and was able to purchase one from a fellow wus member. Bracelet still in original packaging when I got it. I mounted it on the case and took watch to a watchmaker to get sized. I couldn't be any happier. Watchuseek and you shall find. Thank you Matt for bracelet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would ask the jeweler if he put some sort of loctite on the screws. The screws will come loose eventually. Use the blue loctite. There have a few posts about this in the past. The watch looks great. I love my Caribbean on the bracelet.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Just got this in the mail. More pics to come. Thanks Matt!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*TRANSIT98 !! - Nice lume shot. Once you've cleared through what I understand to be a very, very important agenda over the next couple of days, you'll have to post some other photos on at least a couple of your strap choices.*



transit98 said:


>


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

How about this one Travis????


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

William said:


> How about this one Travis????


My New Best Friend Bill , love it would be a watered down statement !
Anticipation building

Thank you so very much 
Travis


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Day off messing around. Just put new shoes on my Zero w/ Seiko Boy insert. Im digging this combo.







Also finally put my Natos & bands in this case I bought at a GoodWill back in 2007.







Now at least I have a semi cleaned watch drawer.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks cool. Nice mod. The new bezel definitely stands out.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> Looks cool. Nice mod. The new bezel definitely stands out.


He lives!!!! :-! Great to see ya! ;-)

RD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> He lives!!!! :-! Great to see ya! ;-)
> 
> RD


Yeah. Thanks! Doing well. Health is improving after the real positive New Years Eve surprise. Starting off 2014 with a blast, after a not so great 2013.

Took a bit of a break after the surgery. Recovering well. I'll have to be off of work potentially for another month.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> Yeah. Thanks! Doing well. Health is improving after the real positive New Years Eve surprise. Starting off 2014 with a blast, after a not so great 2013.
> 
> Took a bit of a break after the surgery. Recovering well. I'll have to be off of work potentially for another month.


Good news then! Hang tough Brotha! 

RD


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

If I am not wrong, this thread started with a similar picture. Let's keep it alive!










Seiko Madness
===================
Seiko: 7002-7000; SKX007K; SKX009J; SKX171 PMMM (mod); several SKX mods; 7548-7000; 5H26-7A19
Dagaz: Tsunami Classic 028/100; Tsunami UDT Sub 033/100; T2 055/500
Casio: GSchock MTG900DA-8V; MDV102-1AV
Timex: TI24471


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

seiko_madness said:


> If I am not wrong, this thread started with a similar picture. Let's keep it alive!


I like this photo so much that I wish I could like it twice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

itsajobar said:


> I like this photo so much that I wish I could like it twice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems that I finally learned how to take decent pictures of my watches!

Also, given that you like the first picture, I guess should show the others. There they go; you will be able to enjoy them seven times more!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

@Seiko Madness. I like where your heads at!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

transit98 said:


> @Seiko Madness. I like where your heads at!


Well, if people like what I am doing, then I guess I should keep doing it! Two more pics










The bracelet on the UDT is a super engineer from strapcode; nato bought from Gnomon Watches.

By the way, I have a bunch of natos (maybe my user name should be "Seiko & Nato Madness"). Hopefully, in a very not far future I will take more pics of my Tsunamis in those natos.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

You don't have enough straps...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

after work action shot


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi guys, I'd like to buy a Tsunami bracelet (finally got a Tsunami!). I understand that Jake no longer has the bracelet available. Does anyone have one they can part with? 

or if anyone is thinking about selling their Tsunami with the bracelet, please let me know..

Thanks!!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Waiting for my ride and checking out the forums. I figured Id post a pic of DLC Classic #100. I love this watch on it's GasGasBones.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

tc3 said:


> Hi guys, I'd like to buy a Tsunami bracelet (finally got a Tsunami!). I understand that Jake no longer has the bracelet available. Does anyone have one they can part with?
> 
> or if anyone is thinking about selling their Tsunami with the bracelet, please let me know..
> 
> Thanks!!


Did you find one yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

itsajobar said:


> Did you find one yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet, unfortunately.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have some modding parts in the air from Jake B at this moment. After looking over his website i am really interested in a Tsunami watch. Does Jake still build with them or was this a limited run? I decided on his british green racing dial for my first modded Seiko along with a Dave Murphy bezel. It will look like this but different. Picture borrowed from Jake's FB page.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Limited run. There's a couple used ones on watchrecon. I bought mine used on eBay.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Been looking for one, and finally have it!

An Orange Tsunami (71/100), but modded into a Caribbean Tsunami with parts from Jake.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Today I'm wearing my grail.. 








http://www.thedivewatchconnection.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2831&view=print








On a Bonefrog Nato.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone here ever feel guilty about wearing their tsunami and getting it banged around? I was wearing mine while cleaning the other day and scratched the bezel. I feel like I should baby it since it is a limited production watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

itsajobar said:


> Does anyone here ever feel guilty about wearing their tsunami and getting it banged around? I was wearing mine while cleaning the other day and scratched the bezel. I feel like I should baby it since it is a limited production watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, fortunately the company that made it wasn't a flash in the pan, and there's actually more inserts available for it now than there was during its production, and replacement parts & overhauls are a possibility if you actually want to keep diving with it. ;-)


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't feel bad. To me this watch was made to be worn. The only thing I hate is when the lume pip comes off. 

And Dagaz has plenty of options interms of inserts. They really change the whole "look" of the watch.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I have just taken some pics of my Classic.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Good to see some posts on the Tsunami there.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

put an old school feel on the Zero


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

One more day till the weekend!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I've always loved my Tsunami, but the lume on these hands and dial were a bit weak. After a fantastic re-lume by Kent at EWW, I have to say I love it even more!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

afternoon bracelet change


----------



## RKD0110 (Oct 3, 2009)

*I love my Tsunamis,

Start with the Classic:


Next Up Zero:


Next Up Caribbean Snowflake:


Batting Cleanup BoneFrog:


:-! Thanks for looking

*


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thinking of swapping out the dial in my Zero. Thought I'd let some fellow tsunami nuts way-in here. 1. Snowflake hands are staying. 2. Im thinking the UDT sub dial. But also maybe the green & The ! Dial.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I Like the nos.3 dial.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

transit98 said:


> Thinking of swapping out the dial in my Zero. Thought I'd let some fellow tsunami nuts way-in here. 1. Snowflake hands are staying. 2. Im thinking the UDT sub dial. But also maybe the green & The ! Dial.












I'm biased...the UDT! ;-)

....Or the green! :










If I didn't already have the orange one and a silver T2 if be tempted to get the silver UDT dial for a Tsunami with black snowflake hands...the sub has a little blue around it on the dial and Jake had some navy bezels on the horizon do I'd put one of those on too!

I think the Tsunami is too 'special' to have anything but a 'premium' Dagaz dial...though I do remember seeing a yellow ! dial that looked good, though it had been relumed I think.

Of your dials I'd pick the orange UDT or Green or Blue XW...probably the blue or orange with those snowflake hands...nice Summer colours...depends what other colour dials you already own

Keep us posted, I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I think the Tsunami is too 'special' to have anything but a 'premium' Dagaz dial...though I do remember seeing a_* yellow ! dial that looked good, though it had been relumed I think.*_


Yep, I did that one myself & lumed it up with Nocti. This pic's by the current owner...


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

I loved the DDD strap on my T-2. I hope Jake eventually makes it in 22mm, so it will fit the Tsunami. Chime in if you agree. Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

snert said:


> I loved the DDD strap on my T-2. I hope Jake eventually makes it in 22mm, so it will fit the Tsunami. Chime in if you agree. Thanks.


+1 on the 22mm

I think the silver and blue dials would look awesome with an orange DDD strap....so Jake needs to make a new colour and a new size! ;-)


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Tuesday Snowflake


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Transit98, what happen to the red bezel ? Is the red paint peeling off ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Transit98, what happen to the red bezel ? Is the red paint peeling off ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is an aftermarket part, obviously of lower quality, not made by XW/DAGAZ.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Love the Tsunami case, but not sure which way to go with a build.

Current dial contenders:

Blue Caribbean dial
GreenXW dial
Black bonefrog dial
UDT Dial

Dial choice will dictate the hands used.

Triple grip bezel, or Murphy?

I'll probably go with a bead blasted finish but not sure if I want a light silver, medlum satin, or dark gray finish.

I'm also digging that newer superdome insert too... :think:


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

bluloo said:


> Love the Tsunami case, but not sure which way to go with a build.
> 
> Current dial contenders:
> 
> ...


If you use the Murphy bezel then use a regular insert. |>


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

FOOGauzie said:


> It is an aftermarket part, obviously of lower quality, not made by XW/DAGAZ.


No, its very good quality. Sold by Seikoboy/ Harold. Its a glass insert comes in black and red. I put it in an love it. Had an idea to put the insert in another bezel and did it quickly. You have to remember that Jakes inserts have give when taking them out cause they are metal. Glass on the other hand, do not have any "give" so take your time when taking it out. I put it back in anyway. Adds some age.

The inserts look great and the lume and markers are on the inside/bottom so the only chance of making it look like mine is human error, my own doing.

Harlod, like Jake has many top quality seiko parts/ https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/has-anyone-tried-yobokies-fff-new-lumed-bezel-insert-777132.html


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Transit98, what happen to the red bezel ? Is the red paint peeling off ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cracked the glass while taking it out. Here is a pic when she was a beauty queen.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

FOOGauzie said:


> Yep, I did that one myself & lumed it up with Nocti. This pic's by the current owner...


*COUPLE MORE OF ONE OF MY ABSOLUTE MOST FAVORITE AND FAVORED PIECES. THANKS AGAIN MR. BOURDEAU.
*


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

transit98 said:


> I cracked the glass while taking it out. Here is a pic when she was a beauty queen.


It looks good...I'd just rather see the Dagaz brand red insert on the Tsunami, or even a compatible MKII or SEIKO part than one made by a competitor with an apparently (correct me if I'm wrong, please, but I can't find any info on them... google Dagaz Watch Limited for company info) unregistered business running off a photobucket page. Noah Fuller is likely turning in his grave. :-x


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I definitely see where you're coming from with the non Dagaz parts on a Dagaz watch.

As for Noah...I think he'd probably think a lumed glass bezel insert would look pretty damn cool on one of his Tsunamis...but he wouldn't make one as the whole watch needs to be able to take a beating and the insert would be too prone to cracking! ;-)

As for the Dagaz red bezel insert-










And the new blue one too... But shhhh! It's got a Yobokies Big Grip bezel
(Well I've seen a few with Murphy bezels as well)
It suits the mod, but the Dagaz bezel is safely tucked away ready to be refitted if required (it admittedly clicks a lot smoother)










I've gotta keep my Ts different enough so I can justify not flipping them!!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Both of those look superb! No better parts than from Dagaz - none.*


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

DZ II, fresh from NEWW with new bezel insert and dial.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

sarasate said:


> DZ II, fresh from NEWW with new bezel insert and dial.
> 
> View attachment 1520389


I LOVE it! |> |>


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Tuesday with the XW Classic!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

My summer watch just landed!
TST with Tsunami Bezel & Prototype Dial


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

poolside tsunami


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

On submarine with NS Bund









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

transit98 said:


> My summer watch just landed!
> TST with Tsunami Bezel & Prototype Dial


Cool! Interesting to see the places where those dials make their way to |>


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone have one of these bracelets on your Tsunami? Or know if it will fit well? Thank you.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Caribbean Tsunami on a nato.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

dr_billiards said:


> Does anyone have one of these bracelets on your Tsunami? Or know if it will fit well? Thank you.


I'm 99% certain that it will not fit...sorry.

The lug end shape is very similar but the lughole position is slightly different on the T compared the the 6309-7040.

I know that you can get a very good fit with a 6309-7040 bracelet with hollow end links as they can be tweaked to fit well, but solid lug ends can't.


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I'm 99% certain that it will not fit...sorry.
> 
> The lug end shape is very similar but the lughole position is slightly different on the T compared the the 6309-7040.
> 
> I know that you can get a very good fit with a 6309-7040 bracelet with hollow end links as they can be tweaked to fit well, but solid lug ends can't.


Thank you. I'll order a Yobokies BOR with hollow ends.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

My T on it's way to Chicago via JetBlue


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

dr_billiards said:


> Thank you. I'll order a Yobokies BOR with hollow ends.












Here's one of my Tsunamis that's had a recent little touch of orange with a minute hand swap....and has a BOR bracelet! ;-)


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Another pic of my classic.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice, SeikoMadness - 28/100 looks identical to 20/100  Well, with the exception that 20/100 is on the Tsunami bracelet. I was set to sell it a few weeks ago but then wore it over a weekend. Wow! What was I thinking?! Might come to that yet as I (always) have bills to pay, but for now it's not going anywhere.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

transit98 said:


>


Nice. Here is my classic Caribbean.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Darwin said:


> Nice, SeikoMadness - 28/100 looks identical to 20/100  Well, with the exception that 20/100 is on the Tsunami bracelet.


The 28/100 also has a bracelet! See pic below.










Hence, it seems that 20/100 and 28/100 are perfect twins.



Darwin said:


> I was set to sell it a few weeks ago but then wore it over a weekend. Wow! What was I thinking?! Might come to that yet as I (always) have bills to pay, but for now it's not going anywhere.


Do not sell your Tsunami. Bills? In this case, you should sell something that will yield real $$. For instance, a car. Or, given your signature, a Rolex, a Tudor, a Omega. Keep the T.;-)


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Another pic of the Tsunami Classic 028/100.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone know of a good rubber strap to put on one of these besides seiko z22 or isofrane? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

itsajobar said:


> Anyone know of a good rubber strap to put on one of these besides seiko z22 or isofrane?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my Bonetto Cinturini 284...in fairness it's pretty much identical to a flat type Z22...but much softer and more comfortable...and smells of vanilla! ;-)

And it comes in black, orange or dark blue!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

I need help. I've purchased a 22mm isofrane for my tsunami. I've got one of the springbars in, but when I mount it on the watch all it takes is a little wiggle and it pops off. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong here..
Any advice?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> I need help. I've purchased a 22mm isofrane for my tsunami. I've got one of the springbars in, but when I mount it on the watch all it takes is a little wiggle and it pops off. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong here..
> Any advice?


Are you using 1.1 tipped springbars? Tsunamis take Seiko style dive springbars for best fit. But even if you aren't it shouldn't pop out.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm using those that came with my tsunami. There looks to be an even amount of springbar poking out of each side. After I install it, wiggling side to side allows it to pop out with ease.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hmm. You got me stumped then. I've had an ISO on my Tsunami and 6309-7049 with no issues. I did use skinnier spring bars with fat tips from eBay seller twente(o) but if you got the fat bars through I don't imagine it would be an issue unless the thicker bars are not allowing the springbars to extend all the way out.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

liwang22 said:


> Hmm. You got me stumped then. I've had an ISO on my Tsunami and 6309-7049 with no issues. I did use skinnier spring bars with fat tips from eBay seller twente(o) but if you got the fat bars through I don't imagine it would be an issue unless the thicker bars are not allowing the springbars to extend all the way out.


I'm guessing the thickness of the isofrane means that with the fat bars in the tips won't push in against the case far enough to locate in the lugholes on both sides. If the the thinner type springbars with fatter tips work ok, I'd buy a set of those and try them...it might mean the tips can push in towards the case that fraction more to engage the lugholes on each side.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> I need help. I've purchased a 22mm isofrane for my tsunami. I've got one of the springbars in, but when I mount it on the watch all it takes is a little wiggle and it pops off. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong here..
> Any advice?





liwang22 said:


> Hmm. You got me stumped then. I've had an ISO on my Tsunami and 6309-7049 with no issues. I did use skinnier spring bars with fat tips from eBay seller twente(o) but if you got the fat bars through I don't imagine it would be an issue unless the thicker bars are not allowing the springbars to extend all the way out.


I had similar problem with a SEL bracelet in a SKX. With rubber and metal I prefer to use twente(o) flanged bars. After putting the head of the spring bars in the holes, I use spring bar tool to make sure that the spring bars are tightly fit; to do that I apply the tool exactly on the flange.

I guess that sometimes the fit of the spring bar is not perfect and it gets a little bended after the initial fit. In these cases you need to use the spring bar tool to get the proper fit and if the spring bar is not a flanged one, then you are out of luck.

Update 1: make sure that you use spring bars with 1.1mm heads.

Updade 2: the "sometimes" few lines above means that with few watches and/or bracelet. For instance, the fitting problem I mentioned above was with one bracelet combined with a specific watch (a SKX007). The same bracelet would fit many other SKX007s without problems.

Update 3: see pic in my next post.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Looks like I'll need to pick up some of those springbars and a spring bar tool. I appreciate all the advice

Found the springbars, but the sellers store is closed for vacation... 😭


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Thanks everyone. Looks like I'll need to pick up some of those springbars and a spring bar tool. I appreciate all the advice
> 
> Found the springbars, but the sellers store is closed for vacation... 


twente(o) 1.78mm x 1.1mm spring bars definitely help, but I find I am still able to wriggle or side-pull any soft rubber or silicone strap out of the lugs without using any tools. It is a combination of the flexibility of the strap and the friction on the spring bars. Don't really worry about a watch popping off my wrist, though. The 1.78mm mainly helps with getting the spring bar through the end of a strap or bracelet not designed for Seiko fat bars.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

taike said:


> twente(o) 1.78mm x 1.1mm spring bars definitely help, but I find I am still able to wriggle or side-pull any soft rubber or silicone strap out of the lugs without using any tools. It is a combination of the flexibility of the strap and the friction on the spring bars. Don't really worry about a watch popping off my wrist, though. The 1.78mm mainly helps with getting the spring bar through the end of a strap or bracelet not designed for Seiko fat bars.


I've posted about the Bonnetto Cinturini 284 a few posts back.

I like them as the look is in keeping with the Seiko 6309-7040 vibe but it is softer and nicer than the Seiko straps, which again kind of fits in with the Tsunami itself-a modern interpretation of a classic design with uprated specs...so for me a perfect Tsunami rubber strap....

and...it fits fat bars and fits securely to my Tsunamis without the issues mentioned above!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I've posted about the Bonnetto Cinturini 284 a few posts back.
> 
> I like them as the look is in keeping with the Seiko 6309-7040 vibe but it is softer and nicer than the Seiko straps, which again kind of fits in with the Tsunami itself-a modern interpretation of a classic design with uprated specs...so for me a perfect Tsunami rubber strap....
> 
> and...it fits fat bars and fits securely to my Tsunamis without the issues mentioned above!


I'm with JohnnyBald on this. I like the BC Seiko style rubber straps a lot too. Value, comfort, and compatible with Seiko fat springbars. WatchPrince or Panatime are usually good sources. The 285 (wave vent style) is great too.

Isofranes are great no doubt, but for Seiko style watches I stuck with the BCs


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I added a pic to complement my last post.









This is a Wjean SEL oyster fitted in a SKX007. You can see that the spring bar is a little bended at the right side. I would never managed to fit the bracelet if that spring bar was not a flanged one.

As mentioned in my other post, the same bracelet fit other watches without problems. That being said, my point is that in some situations, it may be easier to get the proper fit with a flanged bar. Off topic, it is always easier to remove a flanged bar.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

I had a similar issue with my iso showing the ends of the spring bars/gap between the iso and the lugs/ when on the watch.

Id say get afew pairs of 2mm spring bars from http://www.watchgecko.com some of the best I have. Fits well on an iso. You dont get the "stuffed" or "pulled in rubber" that you do with the fat seiko bars pressed into the isofrane.

Shipped fast also. I think it was about 3 or 4 days after I placed my order.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Tsunami Tuesday


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's mine. A classic.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 1592677
> 
> Here's mine. A classic.


Nice picture!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Is this dial still on a T? If not I'd drop in one of mine.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

transit98 said:


> Is this dial still on a T? If not I'd drop in one of mine.


nice who did the blue lume work ?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Picked up some springbars here on the forum that are perfect. Rock solid 😆


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

think I prefer it on black strap rather than tan, your thoughts ? thanks


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

The Bonefrog Tan strap is cool though. Thats the strap to pair with the Bonefrog T. I say wear which one is more conformable. Plus these Ts make is so darn easy to switch up straps. Both watches looks great.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## treeplanter13 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has a set of the grey coffin hands that originally came on the udt bonefrogs or udt sub dial tsunamis that they would be willing to part with. maybe someone changed their hands and doesn't need them anymore? Anyways, would very much like to find a set for a build I have in mind.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

I have plenty of UDT hands 

OH YOUR IN CANADA 

we had that conversation 

you can make the hands you want 

take new UDT hand 
strip the lume
paint them gray 
relume only the outer window 

DONE !


----------



## treeplanter13 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ahh T. You're killing me here. Few more things you have that I want/need.

Don't know if I would trust myself to paint and relume. Plus cost of material and trials might be more than actually just sourcing some that aren't being used. Plus mildy OCD so if any flaws once built would drive me crazy.

Maybe you'll eventually take pity on a brother to the north and be willing to ship to my igloo.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

I have placed a couple want to buy adds , stating anyone have spar 1st gen udt hands they would sell 

my cries fell on deaf ears 

anyway maybe a bonefrog will surface for sale , and if it is a Noah 1st run it will have 1st gen udt hands 

usually the 2nd run all have the new hands dual lumed windows 

I had emailed Jake as well asking if he had any he said no more left 

but from time to time he uncovers things he did not know where there so you never know


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Zero Tuesday


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

love those on coin edge


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

saturday classic


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Just wearing this old thing.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone know of a good 2 piece nylon strap for a tsunami? I'm not a fan of the z22 rubber that I have it on nor do I like Zulus or natos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

itsajobar said:


> Anyone know of a good 2 piece nylon strap for a tsunami? I'm not a fan of the z22 rubber that I have it on nor do I like Zulus or natos.


There are some at Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. However, I have never owned any of those; thus, I have no opinion about them.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I know this mod won't be everyone's cup of tea, but as I own more than one Tsunami, I thought I'd try something different with this one:

























-Murphy Smooth Bezel
-Dagaz sterile black chapter
-Dagaz Snowflake silver hour and minute hands
-Dagaz white Stiletto second hand 
-Dagaz Fuller 6 o'clock Special dial


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I know this mod won't be everyone's cup of tea, but as I own more than one Tsunami, I thought I'd try something different with this one:
> 
> View attachment 1822634
> 
> ...


Excellent use of that dial, John. That whole combo rocks.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

FOOGauzie said:


> Excellent use of that dial, John. That whole combo rocks.


Thanks Jake! 

Phew...I was worried you wouldn't like it! ;-)

I just thought it was different than my other Tsunamis/Typhoons and I love the chunkier cushion case compared to a SKX.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

transit98 said:


> saturday classic


Where is the strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

itsajobar said:


> Where is the strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its from GasGasBones. Great straps, just get the size right!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

New strap from Clover Straps

I had intended this strap for my Tudor Black Bay...but the wonders of quick strap changes with the drilled lugs made it easy for my "smoked" Tsunami


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

tako_watch said:


> New strap from Clover Straps
> 
> I had intended this strap for my Tudor Black Bay...but the wonders of quick strap changes with the drilled lugs made it easy for my "smoked" Tsunami


That looks _*GREAT!*_


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

tako_watch said:


> New strap from Clover Straps
> 
> I had intended this strap for my Tudor Black Bay...but the wonders of quick strap changes with the drilled lugs made it easy for my "smoked" Tsunami


I just bought one of these straps. I should have it sometime next week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Any BoneFrogs out there?
My Caribbean is lonely.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Here is my BoneFrog "Deep Cover"
Super Stealth UDT Tsunami made you the man himself.







switched it to a seiko rubber today







Enjoy the weekend guys!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

My Classic


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

snert said:


> My Classic


Nice photo. Do you baby your Tsunami or do you use it regularly?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks. Gotta love the iPhone pics. Watches are to be worn. I don't wear it while doing yard work or home improvement projects. Besides that I will wear it anywhere.


itsajobar said:


> Nice photo. Do you baby your Tsunami or do you use it regularly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

My Zero. Gotta love Noah's Tsunami design. Classics in their own right!


















And I dont baby my T's, I enjoy wearing them. My classic goes with me on every trip I take.


----------



## treeplanter13 (Aug 12, 2014)

few shots of the bone frog family. none are safe queens. all worn for everything.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Size comparison pic.








I might sell and put towards Pelagos purchase. Is its mistake???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

itsajobar said:


> ...I might sell...


 <|



itsajobar said:


> ...Is its mistake???


Yes, it is a *BIG* mistake.


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

"I might sell and put towards Pelagos purchase. Is its mistake???"

Probably, but you won't have trouble selling it. I sold off a Zero II Stealth a couple years ago and I regret it today.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Frog on a Perlon strap.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

DLC Classic #100








on a Ted Su


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I've just finished tweaking one of my Tsunamis...

(Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Great looking stuff! Ahhh, the good old days of the Tsunami. Keep it alive gents! :-!

RD


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I've just finished tweaking one of my Tsunamis...
> 
> (Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics)
> 
> ...


Im digging the green XW classic dial and green bezel combo! Post a close up of that one. Which bezel is it.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

transit98 said:


> Im digging the green XW classic dial and green bezel combo! Post a close up of that one. Which bezel is it.











Thanks 🏻
This has a Superdome crystal with a Murphy bezel and a Dagaz 'Frog Mariner' insert.
The hands are a Sumo hour and minute hand (the type on the orange dial version) and the second hand is from a Seiko SKX171 (it's silver and black not white and black like on the SKX007 etc)


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Fishing in New Jersey, have a great weekend!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Tweaked this one as I wanted a watch with a splash of yellow...









The dial is a recent addition to the Dagaz store that was originally designed by Noah, so it seemed fitting to use it in a Tsunami.

The bezel insert is yellow/black and nicknamed 'boddies' as its the colours of a Boddingtons beer can...which I know Jake B enjoys a drink of, so again, it seemed fitting to tie the two guys in on the Tsunami 🏻

The hands are a mix-the yellow Dagaz Plongeur min and the hour and sec from the Dagaz silver Autodive set

Ps...it goes great with my Chunk t-shirt today


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Classic Tsunami on a Watch Obsession perlon. I've been digging the T's on a Perlon instead of the bracelet. There has got to be a few more Tsunami owners out there. Where are the pics?


----------



## treeplanter13 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thread needs some love.

Just got this one back after some recent work. Jay at MCWW did the sniper grey cerakote. Took awhile, but fantastic work. SAGQ005 hour minute hands. Sumo second with painted tip.

Needless to say, I am absolutely over the moon with this one, and very happy with the final result.


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

First time posting a pic hope you can see it it's an amazing watch Jake did a great job I changed out my classic dial for the marinemaster.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

What's going to happen to the value of Tsunamis now that Seiko is re-releasing a new 6309 style diver, with a hacking, hand-winding movement? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeplanter13 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have wondered the same thing. Although from what i have seen wouldn't trade my tsunamis in for the new 6309 style. Sounds like a 4r movement? (so lower caliber movement). International non jp model so there will be a huge number out there. I absolutely hate that new X they are putting on all their new prospex dive watches.

however that being said, I will probably buy one (or two) for sh.t wear. Also will most likely mod one with a 6r if possible and swap out the dial if i can find a replacement i like.

but it will be nice to see them in the flesh when they come out.

I also admit I have a huge soft spot for the tsunami since i followed Noah's whole process when he started and ended up with a noah built BF 100/100.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Good question there. But I think the Tsunamis are targeted more towards collectors. Reason I say this is because there are currently a dime a dozen franken 6309s being sold on EBay, think Loy's and others from Philippines, but we still gravitate towards the Ts. I guess we'll be able to tell the "value" (i.e. how much he'll charge) once Jake releases some of these bad boys...


----------



## treeplanter13 (Aug 12, 2014)

it does sound like there were only a few of those that jake found in a box though, wasn't it? 3 bonefrogs with non numbered backs (but all three are already sold, so no way of knowing what they sold for since they never went on his site, unless recent purchasers chime in)) and I think there was 5 tsunami cases which he was building(not sure if that included the 3 bone frogs or not); one of which must be the one shown in your pic and on his Facebook. I have been looking at his site to see how much they sell for, but would imagine 550 to 600 as thats what he was pricing them at the end.

All i know is i would be very disappointed if more bone frogs came out as jake has always said he would not remake them, since they were a limited run, and that would take away a huge appeal for me.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

treeplanter13 said:


> I absolutely hate that new X they are putting on all their new prospex dive watches.


I do not like that X either.

Concerning the comparison Tsunami vs. new Seiko, I think the the latter are a kind of poor man's version of the former.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

treeplanter13 said:


> it does sound like there were only a few of those that jake found in a box though, wasn't it?


According to a post at Dagaz's FB page, Jake found seven cases.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Seiko Madness said:


> I do not like that X either.
> 
> Concerning the comparison Tsunami vs. new Seiko, I think the the latter are a kind of poor man's version of the former.


Really?!? Please do explain your thought there because you kind of lost me on that one!!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> Really?!? Please do explain your thought there because you kind of lost me on that one!!


Well, the new Seiko has the 4R36 movement, while the Tsunami has the 6R15. Hence, the Tsunami has a better movement. Furthermore, the Tsunami is rated at 333 meters, while the Seiko is rated at 200 meters. Thus, the Tsunami is a superior watch. Superior and pricier. I do not think one can get a Tsunami in good shape by less than US$ 500, while it seems that the new Seiko will cost less than US$ 300.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

I agree, better movement and WR...if you would have said the Tsunami is the watch the new Seiko should´ve been i´d agree, but saying that the Seiko is a version of the Tsunami makes no sense. Tens de concordar com isso!

By the way..I think the Tsunami is a great watch!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> ...saying that the Seiko is a version of the Tsunami makes no sense


I agree that may sound outrageous. However, the Tsunami is a homage to the 6309 diver. So is the new Seiko. Thus, both are homages of the same watch and the Tsunami came years before the new Seiko. According to the Free Dictionary, one of the definitions of _version_ is the following: _a particular form or variation of an earlier or original __type_. Given this definition, I think that the new Seiko is a variation of the homage concept behind the Tsunami.



JRMARTINS said:


> Tens de concordar com isso!


Let me translate that for those who are not fortunate enough to be fluent in Portuguese, the coolest language in the world: _You must agree with that_. As I pointed out above, I still think that my comparison was not wrong. On the other hand, it is not common to see my native language used at WUS. Thus, I am so glad that I will agree that you also have a strong point.



JRMARTINS said:


> Tsunami is a great watch!


Totally agree!

Final (and unrelated) comment: I was lucky enough to go to Lisbon twice. Wonderful place. For several reasons, I loved my time there. I have a great admiration for the Portuguese people and history.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Seiko Madness said:


> I agree that may sound outrageous. However, the Tsunami is a homage to the 6309 diver. So is the new Seiko. Thus, both are homages of the same watch and the Tsunami came years before the new Seiko. According to the Free Dictionary, one of the definitions of _version_ is the following: _a particular form or variation of an earlier or original __type_. Given this definition, I think that the new Seiko is a variation of the homage concept behind the Tsunami.
> 
> Let me translate that for those who are not fortunate enough to be fluent in Portuguese, the coolest language in the world: _You must agree with that_. As I pointed out above, I still think that my comparison was not wrong. On the other hand, it is not common to see my native language used at WUS. Thus, I am so glad that I will agree that you also have a strong point.
> 
> ...


Very well put, I can agree with that argument, even though I don't see it as an homage to the 6309, and see it more as a descendent of it. Being both Luso, therefore stubborn as hell, let's continue on with what this thread was meant for irmão carioca and forget our divergences Don't have the great Tsunami to post a photo but I bet you have one to continue on with a photo thread.

Abraço


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr. JRMARTINS asked for pics. Well, Seiko Madness has some to show. There they go!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just in from Hong Kong


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

_Edit: Oops, new page...better quote last post:_



liwang22 said:


> Just in from Hong Kong


So how does one get onto Foo's good books to get special treatment like this ^^^?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Slant said:


> _Edit: Oops, new page...better quote last post:_
> 
> So how does one get onto Foo's good books to get special treatment like this ^^^?


We've simply become friends over the years.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Tsunami Thursday!!


----------



## treeplanter13 (Aug 12, 2014)

Todays Tsunami: recent swap out to black date 6r movement, and yobokies lumed glass bezel


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

New arrival today from Jake... Brand new with a bone frog sterile case back.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

So Jake being the respectable dude that he is, listed this earlier today for...










wait for it...

only $575!!!!!

He could have easily upped the price to more than the cost of a current TII and it would still have sold within a minute but he ain't like that. Thumbs up to Jake for being a stand up dude |>

Now I'd hate to see this one being flipped right away in the Sales forum with a substantial mark up. Not that there's anything wrong with that since this is a free market after all.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

No worries, mate. I ain't letting it go.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Slant said:


> So Jake being the respectable dude that he is, listed this earlier today for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should really just bring back the Tsunami, I'm sure he'd sell a gazzillion more. One of the short list of watches that I regret never jumping on.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Slant said:


> So Jake being the respectable dude that he is, listed this earlier today for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should really just bring back the Tsunami, I'm sure he'd sell a gazzillion more. One of the short list of watches that I regret never jumping on.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

One of my two Tsunamis used to look like this:










However, I loved the recently released Dagaz ama dial. Well, I got one them, had the dial changed and red paint added to the second hand. This is the result:






























I am really enjoying this new look.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

Keep the Tsunami Alive: #75/100 Silver Sunburst says hello:

View attachment 7588330


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Noah Fuller "Deep Cover" Tsunami










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Just picked up this gem today. Thanks Kevin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Where have all the tsunamis gone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Knock. Knock.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

This one is soon gonna be on the chopping block ........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's my 'Godzilla' Tsunami with a new bezel...it's from dr.seikostain on eBay...the Atlas style bezel...thought it matched the crown nicely.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Here's my 'Godzilla' Tsunami with a new bezel...it's from dr.seikostain on eBay...the Atlas style bezel...thought it matched the crown nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bezel does match the crown well, nice work!


----------



## hedgehog_ (Aug 30, 2015)

Very nice strap? who is the builder? it really goes in the line of the design of the watch



kamonjj said:


> This one is soon gonna be on the chopping block ........
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

hedgehog_ said:


> Very nice strap? who is the builder? it really goes in the line of the design of the watch


I'm sure kamonjj will answer, but it looks like a Di Modell Chronissimo...
And I agree, it does look good


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Happy Wednesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sad to say I had my Tsunami collection robbed from my home. It consisted of 8 Tsunamis. 1 DLC Bonefrog, 1 Dagaz Zero with Tsunami glass and bezel, a classic, a DLC Classic, a DLC blue dialed tsunami, a custom 007 tsunami, a silver case blue Dial tsunami. They also got redone classic mint seiko helmet and a seiko Arnie and silver faced TST w/ doxa type dial and a orange MK II dialed TST and finally a Dagaz T2 LE. Any help in terms of where to post info and pics appreciated. Took years to get this collection which I was so happy with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. I have no advice, besides insurance company and the police. Best of luck.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Really sorry for your loss. I have only 1 XW Bonefrog and it is one of my grails.

Write a thread about this on the "Stolen watches" forum here. Be sure to include pics, informations and useful data that can help find them. These are rare watches and they are sure to pop up somewhere (ebay, craigslist, etc) at one point.

Hope the [email protected]@d receives all the bad karma possible.

S.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

transit98 said:


> Sad to say I had my Tsunami collection robbed from my home. It consisted of 8 Tsunamis. 1 DLC Bonefrog, 1 Dagaz Zero with Tsunami glass and bezel, a classic, a DLC Classic, a DLC blue dialed tsunami, a custom 007 tsunami, a silver case blue Dial tsunami. They also got redone classic mint seiko helmet and a seiko Arnie and silver faced TST w/ doxa type dial and a orange MK II dialed TST and finally a Dagaz T2 LE. Any help in terms of where to post info and pics appreciated. Took years to get this collection which I was so happy with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, sorry to hear that. I hope they find them and you get your collection back.


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Tsunami rookie question. Will a bracelet with 6309 endlinks fit a Tsunami case? Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Femur77 said:


> Tsunami rookie question. Will a bracelet with 6309 endlinks fit a Tsunami case? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Folded like yobokies will fit. Solid like strapcode will not. Tsunami case is not a 1:1 reproduction.


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you kind sir! I appreciate the info greatly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

This one just landed at my front door. Mil Tsunami / thanks T.Wong!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Just in from a great WUS member,franco60. Love this silver sunburst dial!






































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

It is good to see some action on this thread. Congrats to all the new Tsunami owners. It is the most comfortable watch I have owned. The watch has endless variations. Her are some that I own and some that I have sold.


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

My most recent acquisition.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I miss my tsunami 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divejim82 (Oct 4, 2016)

We need to see more Tsunami's !


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

divejim82 said:


> We need to see more Tsunami's !


We wish! But Jake needs to produce more of them first.


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

The black xw dial is brilliant. I wish jake would offer it in typical dimensions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

I agree, Jake needs to bring the Tsunami back. I wonder if we had enough people willing to purchase a Tsunami if jake would do a limited run?


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Not happening - its was a limited run. XW-Dagaz Tsunami. A watch from the Old Days - a true classic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

transit98 said:


> Not happening - its was a limited run. XW-Dagaz Tsunami. A watch from the Old Days - a true classic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He did make 5 Tsunamis last November 2015 with leftovers cases he found when moving his store in HK.

I was lucky enough to get one NIB, but like you said, I'm pretty sure this is discontinued for good since it was basically Noah (RIP) baby and Jake is now moving with other models and projects.

Since the Seiko SRP77* was released, you can basically mod one yourself to look like a XW Tsunami.

S.


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

Where did you get the parts? I thought the bezel for the srp was a different size than skx.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

cbethanc said:


> Where did you get the parts? I thought the bezel for the srp was a different size than skx.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I did not mod my 777 but it is only a matter of time before the aftermarket catches up since it sells like hotcakes

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

cold_beer839 said:


> Ordered both of my Tsunamis September of last year. I have owned up to 4 at one time (an orange and silver sunburst dial), but these are my original 2 keepers.


the black one is very cool


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Fathers Day action shot wearing my Dagaz/XW Bonefrog Tsunami









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

(sigh)
One day...

One day...


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Some day came sooner than I thought.









Anyone out there still looking - Don't give up!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sharksmile said:


> Some day came sooner than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 12444591
> 
> ...


Looks great. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Rest stop pic of my Prototype Tsunami. Enjoy the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

I know there must still be some Tsunami in daily rotation. Let’s see them!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markh58 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jake and Noah - is it Jake Jones or Jake Bourdeau ?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

^^Jake Boudreau


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Hadn't worn this in a while. It was running -15spd which bugged me. Finally got it regulated and now about +5. Enjoying it on the wrist since I got it back.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Happy Friday - 8 more hours till the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Happy Holidays X Watches / Dagaz family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: OFFICIAL: Tsunami thread*



Sharksmile said:


> Some day came sooner than I thought.
> Anyone out there still looking - Don't give up!


*I've fancied this version for a long time (its not my photo). I somehow didn't know about these in early 2016 when this one got sold (seemingly twice) on Watchuseek.
I hope to stumble upon one of these eventually. I haven't given up yet...
*


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: OFFICIAL: Tsunami thread*

Does anybody have multiple Tsunami watches? I'd love to see some group photos. These are beautiful watches, and I can't get enough of seeing the photos. I'm working from home during this virus crisis, and some good photos of Tsunami's would really make the day. Thanks in advance to anyone who posts photos.


----------

